# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007)



## Mago (3 Abr 2007 às 21:05)

Informação Importante
Se chegou aqui pela primeira vez à procura de informação sobre a época de Furacões no Atlântico, consulte o tópico deste ano:
 Previsão de Furacões Atlântico 2008










-------------------------------------

Previsão e seguimento de Furacões no Atlântico em 2007:



> *2007 vai ter muitos furacões*
> 
> Cientistas norte-americanos previram hoje uma época de furacões em 2007 «muito activa» no Atlântico, com a formação de pelo menos 17 tempestades tropicais, nove das quais podem tornar-se ciclones.
> 
> ...



In PortugalDiário


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 12:45)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Mago disse:


> A época de furacões do Atlântico Norte ainda nao começou ( 01-06-2007) mas já se fazem previsões:



Com o retorno da la-niña o cenário de mais furacões é uma possibilidade mto grande... 
O el-niño desde o ano anterior foi fraco a moderado mas foi suficiente para termos uma temporada de furacões em 2006 bem fraquita, e já está a perder força tendo neste momento condições neutras com tendência para o se tornar la-niña. 
Veremos, esta altura do ano não é das mais favoráveis a previsões, pelo menos no fenómeno El-niño...


----------



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 14:25)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Tenho a impressão também que também tem alguma coisa a ver com a intensidade da corrente do Golfo.
Se a corrente estiver mais enfraquecida, menos calor transporta pelas águas do atlãntico logo há menos fonte de energia para se formar um furacão.
Se reparar-mos uma grande parte dos furacões acompanha essa trajectória, inicia-se perto da zona Oeste de Cabo Verde e faz uma trajectória "boomerang" vai e volta.

Talvez não seja so o El Nino ou a El Nina que influenciam a época dos furacões.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2007 às 14:45)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Este ano devemos ser batizados outra vez com um furacão o ano passado o Gordon constipou-se nas aguas ao pé dos Açores e perdeu a força toda mas este ano deve ocorrer o inverso   a epoca de 2006 foi fraca este ano deve ser mais violenta as forças tem de se equilibrar mas claro a NOAA já o ano passado tinha-se fartado de dizer que o ano de 2006 ia ser violento e afinal não se passou praticamente nada.

E mais tarde ou mais cedo um furacão irá atingir Nova York e ai então toda a gente bota as mãos á cabeça e culpa o CO2 mas já se falava de um furacão atingir Nova York antes de haverem teorias malucas tal fenomeno já ocorreu no passado não custa nada voltar a reptir se tiver que ser.


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Todos os anos temos estas previsões e posteriores actualizações do William M. Gray e do seu colega Phil Klotzbach, ambos da Universidade de Colorado. 

O Gray foi o pioneiro neste tipo de previsões e estas são muito importantes para a industria seguradora americana.

Esta última previsão deles aponta para uma temporada de furacões no Atlântico acima da média, mas não ao nível de 2005. Previram 17 tempestades com nome, das quais 9 serão furacões e 5 serão furacões muito intensos.
A média no Atlântio é de 10-6-2.

O documento completo pode ser encontrado aqui:

Extended Range Forecast of Atlantic Seasonal Hurricane Activity and U.S. Landfall Strike Probability for 2007
http://hurricane.atmos.colostate.edu/Forecasts/

Outra previsão respeitada desde género é a duma empresa inglesa, a Tropical Storm Risk (TSR), que também divulgou as previsões no mesmo dia:
http://tsr.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/
Os números são idênticos aos do Gray, neste caso são de 17-9-4


Mas sobre este tipo de previsões, o Jeff Masters do Wunderground escreveu um texto interessante no blogue dele, onde diz que estas previsões de Abril tem um valor quase nulo e mostra com números o porquê.



> How accurate are the April forecasts?
> I would have liked to have seen mentioned in today's forecast in big bold letters, "our past April forecasts have shown no skill in predicting Atlantic hurricane activity." Don't get me wrong--the CSU team are very skilled scientists, and I like the fact that they are trying to make useful seasonal hurricane forecasts. However, the skill of these April forecasts when compared to climatology is near zero, and they should be stating that in very clear terms in their April forecasts. In fact, CSU April forecasts from 1995-2006 have shown slightly negative skill.
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=646&tstamp=200704


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2007 às 08:43)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O Jeff Masters apesar de dizer muitas vezes que Abril é demasiado cedo para grandes previsões, acaba no entanto de publicar a sua própria análise sobre os dados já disponíveis e que podem ser importantes no rumo da época de furacões deste ano, ou seja, básicamente fala da situação das SST's, do El Niño/La Niña e das tempestades de areia africanas.



> *2007 Atlantic Hurricane Season Outlook*
> It's too soon to find many clues about what the upcoming hurricane season might be like, since we are facing the famed "April Predictability Barrier". The atmosphere is not predictable enough to make a skillful forecast of seasonal hurricane activity in April (this changes by late May, when skillful predictions of the upcoming hurricane season CAN be made). Thus, we should put little faith in the predictions by the Klotzback/Gray group and TSR made in April, calling for 17 named storms, 9 hurricanes, and 4 or 5 intense hurricanes. However, there are a few indicators we can start looking at. I covered these in a talk I gave last week at Eckerd College in St. Petersburg that many of you asked to hear about, so here goes!
> 
> 
> ...



Link: Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog


----------



## Mago (24 Abr 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: Epoca Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Pelo Mapa em cima de 2005 a 2007 o habitual roteiro dos furacões que vai desde a costa Oeste de Cabo Verde até aos Estados Unidos demonstra um aumento de temperatura de +0,5 a 2ºC o que vai energizar os furacões. No entanto parece-me que as águas mais perto da Europa continuam iguais o que vai continuar a servir de Travão a uma eventual ameaça séria.
Penso eu de que...


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2007 às 16:33)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

De hoje a 4 semanas começa oficialmente a temporada de 2007.

A temperatura da água à superficie tem estado acima da média, e já começam a ter condições favoráveis (acima dos 26.5 C) para formação de depressões tropicais.

*SST - Últimas semanas*








*SST 3 Maio*
Já se nota um belo corredor desde a Costa africana até ao golfo do México.






Mas claro, para além da temperatura da água, faltam todas as restantes condições, wind-shear, vorticidade, baixas pressões, etc, etc. 

Neste momento a probalidade é nula ou baixissima, como é perfeitamente normal:


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

As temperaturas no Golfo do México é que não estão assim com grande anomalia, a pensar dessa região também ficar com temperaturas mais elevadas por fins de Julho, Agosto...


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Bem....

Ainda faltam umas semanas para Junho, as condições são muito desfavoráveis, mas parece que hoje há qualquer coisa para entreter....

Vários modelos indicam a formação duma depressão a sueste do cabo Hatteras, e devido ao seu eventual movimento S ou SE poderá eventualmente adquirir características subtropicais.

Imagem satélite e a zona em questão:










Trajectorias: cada modelos, sua sentença





O Jeff Master diz que a probalidade de estrear a temporada com o nome de Andreia é reduzida, na ordem dos 20%



> Coastal Carolina storm
> The latest (8pm EDT) computer forecast models continue to show a moderately strong coastal storm developing several hundred miles southeast of Cape Hatteras, North Carolina, on Monday. The storm will be extratropical in nature when it forms. We'll have a lot of time to watch the storm, as it is expected to meander offshore for five days and gradually weaken. Water temperatures are 22-23 C off of the coast, which may be warm enough to allow the low to acquire some subtropical characteristics and become the season's first named storm. The models are hinting that the storm could remain over water long enough for this to happen, and I put the odds of a Subtropical Storm Andrea forming late this week at about 20%.



Quando vi as imagens sobre isto, ainda pensei que pudessemos estar na presença de algo parecido com a tempestade tropical Ana de 2003, que também começou nesta zona e precocemente em finais de Abril, e que depois se dirigiu para Portugal. 



> *Tropical Storm Ana (2003)*
> Ana formed as a subtropical storm on April 20 as a non-tropical low, and began taking on tropical characteristics. By April 21, Subtropical Storm Ana had developed a warm core and was designated a tropical storm. By April 24 it had become extratropical, and was absorbed by a frontal system near Portugal two days later. It was the only Atlantic storm ever to have formed in April in recorded history. A subtropical storm in the 1992 Atlantic hurricane season was the first recorded tropical or subtropical cyclone in April, although there have likely been other cyclones that were undetected
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_Storm_Ana_(2003)


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2007 às 14:05)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Evolução da situação desde ontem.

Tal como os modelos previam, formou-se uma depressão a SE do cabo Hatteras. 






Para já obviamente não tem nada tem de sistema subtropical, além das águas demasiado frias (20C) e muita entrada de ar seco no sistema:





Mas se nos próximos dias a depressão se deslocar para SW, vai apanhar água um pouco mais quente, sobre a zona da corrente do golfo, existindo assim a possibilidade, embora remota, de aquirir caracteristicas tropicais, evoluindo assim de um nucleo frio para um quente (Warm Core) com convecção bem mais forte.






Independemente de se vir ou não a tornar numa depressão subtropical ou mesmo tropical, não deixa de ser uma tempestade interessante, que talvez leve alguma chuva à Florida, onde tem havido muita falta de água nalgumas regiões. 
Interessante, e poderosa, para quem anda no mar, como atestam os dados duma boia meteorológica mais proxima:

Station 41001 - 150 NM East of Cape HATTERAS
(7:50 am EDT)
Wind Direction (WDIR): ENE ( 70 deg true )
Wind Speed (WSPD): 42.7 kts
Wind Gust (GST): 52.4 kts
Wave Height (WVHT): 37.1 ft * (11 metros ! )*


----------



## Mago (7 Mai 2007 às 15:45)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

As águas ainda estão um pouco frias no Atlãntico Norte, salvo lapso da minha parte o primeiro Furacão de 2006 já foi em Agosto ( Ernesto).


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Mago disse:


> As águas ainda estão um pouco frias no Atlãntico Norte, salvo lapso da minha parte o primeiro Furacão de 2006 já foi em Agosto ( Ernesto).



Sim, as águas estão muito frias, 






Mas se repares vês que a SW da tempestade há temperaturas um pouco mais altas, devido à nossa bem conhecida corrente do golfo.Em princípio a depressão dirige-se SW.

Mas é muito pouco provável que adquira características tropicais, ou seja, que ocorra uma transição para um warm core (centro quente).

De qualquer forma é um sistema que é sempre muito interessante para acompanhar e compreender a sua evolução.É uma verdadeira aula de ciclogénese tropical, perceber as condições que vão permitir ou impedir que o sistema adquira características tropicais.



Deixo aqui um pequeno texto em português do Metsul, a própósito de um caso brasileiro, mas que explica muito bem o que está em causa neste exemplo concreto:



> Primeiro, o warm core (centro quente) que é típico de sistemas tropicais e o desenvolvimento da tempestade numa atmosfera baroclínica. Segundo, a formação do ciclone na região tropical e onde muito raramente há a visualização deste tipo de evento. O Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos (NHC) define ciclone tropical como "o ciclone de escala sinótica não frontal com centro quente, originado sobre águas tropicais ou subtropicais com convecção profunda organizada e uma circulação fechada junto a um centro bem definido. Uma vez formado, um ciclone tropical se mantém pela absorção de energia da temperatura elevada do mar e a exportação de calor na temperatura baixa da troposfera superior. Nisso se diferenciam dos ciclones extratropicais que têm sua energia derivada de contrastes horizontais de temperatura na atmosfera (efeitos baroclínicos)". Já os ciclones subtropicais têm características tanto de um sistema extratropical como tropical, podendo apresentar um warm core (núcleo quente). Podem se apresentar na forma de uma baixa fria em altos níveis da atmosfera com o raio de vento forte se estendendo por uma região muito grande. Por outro lado, se dão também a partir de um sistema de baixa pressão de mesoescala dentro ou próximo a uma zona de divergência de vento em frontólise (frente fria em dissipação). Estas baixas de mesoescala tanto podem ter centro quente como frio.
> http://www.metsul.com/blog/?cod_blog=1&cod_publicacao=75



Mais outros textos, em inglês, sobre esta tempestade concreta:



> *SUNDAY 10:30 A.M. THE CASE FOR CONVERSION TO WARM CORE.*
> In a way, the GFS is saying this will happen. One has to remember that warm core would mean dry subsiding air in the middle of a storm that is surrounded by air that is cooler. The mechanism to sustain the storm then becomes forced, rather than baroclinically induced. In other words, at first it is the mixing of cold and warm air in a way that causes upward motion to develop the storm, but once the storm develops and the temperature gradient fades, the input of energy is driven by strong long-level winds over warm moist water that rises as it approaches the center. This releases heat up and out of the storm, but an areas of sinking develops in the center of storm because of the air going up so quickly as it approaches. The process is helped along by the existence of dry air anyway which, like gulls in the eye of the storm, gets caught there, so we open up the dry center.
> 
> The conversion to a warm core system is one that has always been a mystery and causes great wailing and gnashing of teeth. For instance, Karen a few years ago blasted Bermuda, but was not declared a tropical cyclone until the recon got in and found out what many of us knew, that no storm causing winds to 80 mph over 83-degree water in September is cold core, even though its origins were. The solution of course is to develop a result-based criteria; in other words, closed rotary circulation with sustained gales in one quad over water warmer than 25c, name it. Chances are with that type of convergence to cause that, over water that warm, if it's not warm core, it will be soon. In addition, unsuspecting boaters in the warm water areas of our coasts will be warned in advance, as I am trying to do now for people along the southern Atlantic coast.
> ...





> *Coastal Carolina storm*
> A powerful non-tropical low pressure system formed off the coast of North Carolina last night, and is bringing tropical storm-force winds as high as 55 mph to the waters offshore the Carolina coast, according to the latest QuikSCAT satellite wind estimates. The North Carolina Diamond Shoals buoy had 17 foot seas and sustained winds of 43 mph at 9am EDT this morning, and buoy 41001 about 175 miles east of Cape Hatteras recorded sustained winds of 62 mph gusting to 80 mph at 1am this morning. Seas were 41 feet at this buoy this morning! The strong winds will bring 10-20 foot seas and significant beach erosion to the shores of North Carolina, South Carolina, and northeast Florida through Wednesday. A 3-5 foot storm surge is expected along portions of the North Carolina coast through Tuesday morning. The latest set of computer model runs have the storm drifting slowly southwest, and bring it ashore between the South Carolina and northern Florida coast on Wednesday. The storm will start to develop thunderstorm activity and a warm core, but will probably not have time to become fully subtropical and become Subtropical Storm Andrea. However, the storm is only expected to weaken slowly, and will have an impact similar to a tropical storm in regards to offshore winds and coastal flooding today and Tuesday. If the storm does indeed make landfall on Wednesday as expected, it will most likely be of tropical depression strength, with top sustained winds around 30-35 mph. Heavy rains of 1-3 inches can be expected to the north of where the center makes landfall, but rains will not be as significant as what a tropical storm would bring.
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/show.html





> *Subtropical cyclone*
> Most subtropical cyclones form when a deep cold-core extratropical cyclone drops down into the subtropics. The system becomes blocked by a high latitude ridge, and eventually sheds its frontal boundaries as its source of cool and dry air from the high latitudes diverts away from the system. Temperature differences between the 500 hPa pressure level, or 6000 meters/20000 ft above ground level, and the sea surface temperatures initially exceed the dry adiabatic lapse rate, which causes an initial round of thunderstorms at a distance east of the center. Due to the initial cold temperatures aloft, sea surface temperatures usually need to reach at least 20 degrees C for this initial round of thunderstorms. The initial thunderstorm activity moistens up the environment around the low, which destabilizes the atmosphere by reducing the lapse rate needed for convection. When the next shortwave or upper level jet streak moves nearby, convection reignites closer to the center and the system develops into a true subtropical cyclone. The average sea surface temperature that helps lead to subtropical cyclogenesis is 24 degrees C.[2] If the thunderstorm activity becomes deep and persistent, allowing its initial low level warm core to deepen, tropical cyclogenesis is possible.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtropical_cyclone




*Últimas imagens Satélite:*


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O sistema continua a sua curiosa evolução. Já se libertou daquele "braço" frontal, e apresenta já algumas características de pelo menos sistema subtropical. Já há algumas trovoadas nas nuvens em redor do centro, embora estas nuvens estam demasiado dispersas. tecnicamente uns chamam-lhe sistema hibrido, outros Baixa Oclusa.

Ao longo do dia de hoje chegará a águas um pouco mais quentes, mas alguns modelos colocam-na num trajecto para oeste, e não estará tempo suficiente sobre água para se fortalecer grande coisa. Mas quem sabe...

08:15 UTC





Anim até às 09:15





Vapor de água 09:46
A parte central já se livrou da injecção de ar seco que sofreu durante todo o dia de ontem, agora apresenta maior humidade.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*Última imagen:*
Do lado esquerda da imagem vêm-se vários incêndios na Florida e na Georgia, Estados que atravessam uma grande seca. Enquanto a chuva não chega, o vento tem dificultado o combate às chamas.

Não deixa de ser irónico que ao contrário que se vai passar daqui a poucas semanas ou meses, esta tempestade é deseperadamente desejada por causa da chuva.






Entretanto, já começou a discussão nos EUA se o NHC já não deveria ter considerado o sistema subtropical e ter-lhe dado um nome, pois a tempestade apresenta ventos e ondas não desprezáveis.

A opinião de muitos é que noutra altura do ano teria nome, mas o NHC vai adiar até à última tal hipotese porque não sendo uma tempestade muito perigosa, dar-lhe um nome geraria a inevitável histeria mediática de uma tempestade tropical em princípios de Maio. 



> As of 9:00AM EDT, the subtropical system has yet to be named by NHC. It is slowly but steadily transitioning to a tropical system as convection continues to build around its center of circulation. Tropical transition can be a long process (often in excess of 48 hours) in a dry environment and in this case the subtropical system probably won't have time to fully transition before landfall, but should get close. The more recent satellite imagery is posted and discussion continues below. Notice that the more recent water vapor image (2nd image vs 3rd image) is showing deeper blues and more convective cells wrapping around the center, indicating more moisture and a more tropical storm.
> 
> As a meteorologist today is one of those days where I am glad that I am not a decision maker at the National Hurricane Center. The subtropical storm that is drifting off the coast of the Carolinas is truly a tough call for those at NHC. If NHC names this system they will instantly be faced with a pre-season hurricane only a couple hundred miles off the U.S. coast and many people will panic and be angry about a perceived lack of warning. Due to this societal constraint, it seems unlikely that NHC will name this system. If it were October right now, I have no doubt that their decision would be different. Instead the National Weather Service is taking a more diplomatic approach and has issued Hurricane Force Wind Warnings. However, in my professional opinion we are absolutely dealing with at least a subtropical storm at this time.
> 
> ...



Pelo sim, pelo não, já está agendado um voo de reconhecimento para amanhã de manhã. Conforme a evolução do dia de hoje e noite, será ou não feito.


> NOUS42 KNHC 081330
> WEATHER RECONNAISSANCE FLIGHTS
> CARCAH, NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER, MIAMI, FL.
> 0930 AM EDT TUE 08 MAY 2007
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 17:08)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Apesar de ser uma depressão muito desorganizada, aumenta bastante a convectividade em redor do centro, ciclogénese tropical em marcha. O centro neste momento está numa fase hibrida, a começar a transição dum nucleo frio para um quente, mas provavelmente vai-se enfraquecer amanhã antes dessa transição estar concluída.



> Cyclone Phase Space diagrams available at the Florida State University web site maintained by Dr. Bob Hart show *that the storm has neither a cold nor a warm core, but is a hybrid*. The model forecasts call for the storm to remain in this hybrid state until it makes landfall by Thursday morning, somewhere between the Georgia and South Carolina coasts. The storm should gradually decrease in strength, and winds have already dropped considerably from yesterday. Unfortunately, the storm has not acquired enough tropical moisture to be a big rain maker, and its winds are serving to fan fires in southern Georgia and northern Florida. I expect the storm will bring 1-2 inches of rain to South Carolina on Thursday, and lesser amounts to Georgia and northern Florida.
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/show.html











> A subtropical storm has much heavier rains and more organized thunderstorm activity, which typically form a solid band of rainfall 100 miles or more from the center. Today's storm shows no evidence of bands of precipitation forming; the thunderstorm activity is disorganized. If a major organized band of thunderstorms does develop over the next day or two, the NHC could designate this storm as Subtropical Storm Andrea. I am not expecting that to happen, given the marginal SSTs (24-26 C), and significant amount of dry continental air surrounding the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Satélite + Radar:*


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 21:22)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*Último Satélite + Radar:*






O Naval Research Laboratory’s (NRL) oficialmente já atribuiu ao sistema o primeiro INVEST da época no Atlântico: *90L*
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html

E o National Hurricane Center (NHC) fez o seu 1º aviso:



> *SPECIAL TROPICAL DISTURBANCE STATEMENT*
> 00
> WONT41 KNHC 082003
> DSAAT
> ...


----------



## Angelstorm (8 Mai 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Será um prenuncio da época de furacões que se avizinha?


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Angelstorm disse:


> Será um prenuncio da época de furacões que se avizinha?



Na minha opinião pessoal não. Esta é uma tempestade muito especial, e compreendo que o NHC não queira para já dar-lhe nome pois iria levar as pessoas a pensar que têm uma época terrivel pela frente, e até agora não há sinais que suportem esse cenário. As condições no Atlântico podem-se considerar quase normais.

Se ao contrário do esperado, até amanhã de manhã a tempestade se fortalecer , aí será diferente, e o NHC terá que dar-lhre um nome, pois de contrário seria acusado de facilitismo. Provavelmente o NHC vai esperar pelos dados do voo de reconhecimento agendado para amanhã de manhã, isto se a tempestade entretando não enfraquecer, pois aí todos esquecem rápidamente o assunto.

Para já, a o centro está já numa zona mais quente da corrente do golfo, o que a fortalece, por outro lado as bandas começam a estar expostas a terra, o que enfraquece. Entretanto, parece que a trajectoria agora vai ser NW, e não SW como até aqui, o que poderá fazer com que esteja mais tempo sobre a corrente do golfo do que se esperava há umas horas atrás.



> The cyclone has shown some modest increase in banding and thunderstorm activity today. If it had another full two days over the Gulf Stream, I think it would get organized enough to get named. However, on its current track and speed it will get close to the coast on Thursday, where waters are cooler. I'm still predicting this won't become Subtropical Storm Andrea, but my confidence in this prediction is less than it was this morning.
> 
> Jeff Masters


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Esta depressão começa durante a noite a entrar por terra o que reduz possíveis desenvolvimentos, mas como se desloca lentamente nunca se sabe... mas tou completamente de acordo, se esta depressão surgisse em Agosto teria já nome, vi em outras épocas sistemas menos organizados adquirirem o termo "tropical" e nome, neste caso seria depressão-tropical ou tempestade tropical dependendo da força do vento, algo que até ao momento me parece que o NHC não utilizou estes termos para classificar esta depressão...

E já agora achei bastante interessante este acompanhamento feito pelo Vince, sempre prudente nas afirmações e sem alimentar falsas expectativas, argumentando o concreto e sempre com possibilidades realistas.


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2007 às 11:45)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Esta depressão começa durante a noite a entrar por terra o que reduz possíveis desenvolvimentos, mas como se desloca lentamente nunca se sabe... mas tou completamente de acordo, se esta depressão surgisse em Agosto teria já nome, vi em outras épocas sistemas menos organizados adquirirem o termo "tropical" e nome, neste caso seria depressão-tropical ou tempestade tropical dependendo da força do vento, algo que até ao momento me parece que o NHC não utilizou estes termos para classificar esta depressão...
> 
> E já agora achei bastante interessante este acompanhamento feito pelo Vince, sempre prudente nas afirmações e sem alimentar falsas expectativas, argumentando o concreto e sempre com possibilidades realistas.



Obrigado Rog pelas tuas palavras. Como disse há 2 ou 3 dias atrás, este sistema é muito interessante e didático. Aprende-se mais com este tipo de sistema dum que um qualquer furacão monstruoso e perfeito, que se forma com todas as condições favoráveis etapa a etapa.
Neste sistema assiste-se a um permanente duelo entre a depressão e as condições adversas que a rodeiam.

Quanto ao nome, concordo com a atitude do NHC tem tido até aqui. Para todos os efeitos isto ainda não é sequer um sistema subtropical, é hibrido, ainda não tem o warm core. E não compreendo porque é que já há sites de Meteo e Media a chamar-lhe um sistema subtropical. Técnicamente ainda não o é.

Só hoje de manhã se começam a ter sinais de querer construir esse warm core, a avaliar pelo que se passa na parte norte e na parte sudeste, e mesmo assim falta aquele centro ser preenchido com muita convectividade. 

Para se perceber as diferenças entre ontem de manhã, e hoje de manhã:

Ontem





Hoje





Estou convencido que até ao fim do dia com o aumento da temperatura do dia teremos um sistema subtropical, embora esteja a achar o centro e o lado SW demasiado exposto. De qualquer forma mesmo a tornar-se um verdadeiro sistema subtropical, será sempre uma tempestrade fraquinha e pequenina, e a partir de logo à noite começará a desvanecer-se no contacto com terra, a não ser que a trajectória a faça continuar sobre as águas da corrente do golfo. Se isso acontecer seria ainda mais interessante ver o que se iria passar.

Entretanto o voo RECON sempre se efectuou, descolou há quase 2 horas atrás, e já está a despejar dados. Daqui a pouco coloco alguns.

*10:15 UTC*





*A 1ª visível do dia, de há 15m atrás.*
Nota-se que a convectividade se está a atrever a aparecer no centro também.





*Windshear*
Finalmente esta imagem que ajuda a explicar muita coisa, porque é que chegámos até aqui. Um dos factores mais importante a par da temperatura da água é o windshear. E quando isto tudo começou o windshear era elevado, mas curiosamente desde ontem é mais baixo precisamente nessa zona. Quase que parece que é a própria depressão a  criar melhores condições para se desenvolver 





*Modelos*


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2007 às 15:45)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O voo de reconhecimento confirma. Temos ciclone subtropical em formação, a transição entre um cold-core para um warm-core.

Já é oficialmente a *Andreia*. Acabou de sair o 1º aviso do NHC.
Começou a época de 2007. O seguimento não foi em vão 

Mas olhando para o trajecto, a tempestade já não tem espaço para grandes aventuras   













> *Subtropical Storm ANDREA Public Advisory*
> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 091443
> TCPAT1
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


E a explicação da decisão de lhe dar nome, apesar da natureza ainda hibrida.



> *SUBTROPICAL STORM ANDREA DISCUSSION NUMBER 1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL012007
> 1100 AM EDT WED MAY 09 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Mai 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Os meus parabéns ao Vince pela forma como tem seguido esta ocorrência, e por partilhar todas estas informações connosco.
Bom trabalho, e boa continuação...


----------



## Minho (9 Mai 2007 às 21:03)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Realmente um seguimento de se lhe tirar o chapéu....  

Temos analista para a Época de Furacões (Atl. Norte)  


Será que isto foi um acaso, ou a formação de uma depressão tropical tão cedo poderá indicar se este ano vai ser animado no Atl. Norte ?


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2007 às 21:14)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Angelstorm disse:


> Os meus parabéns ao Vince pela forma como tem seguido esta ocorrência, e por partilhar todas estas informações connosco.
> Bom trabalho, e boa continuação...



Obrigado. 

Continuando:






Nesta última imagem há dois sinais distintos:

1º A convectividade já invadiu a zona central, o que é o indicador de um nucleo já quente.

2º Praticamente perdeu quase toda a parte oeste devido à interacção com terra e com águas mais frias junto à costa, ao contrário do centro e lado Este ainda sobre águas mais quentes da corrente do golfo.

Em princípio a menina Andreia terá um futuro curto e triste, ainda agora foi baptizada e já está a definhar. 

Mas ... está a definhar mas não está morta, ainda existe a possibilidade das partes ainda activas se reorganizarem e até criarem um novo centro mais compacto e forte a Este. Pela imagem parece haver muita energia, mas parece que para as próximas horas o windshear vai aumentar significativamente, o que pode ser uma machadada fatal.


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: Epoca Furações 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Realmente um seguimento de se lhe tirar o chapéu....
> Temos analista para a Época de Furacões (Atl. Norte)



Obrigado de novo



Minho disse:


> Será que isto foi um acaso, ou a formação de uma depressão tropical tão cedo poderá indicar se este ano vai ser animado no Atl. Norte ?



Como disse ontem, respondendo quase à mesma pergunta feita pelo Angelstorm, acho que não. Essa associação já está a ser feita hoje (e ainda será pior amanhã) pelos Media, se calhar de forma histérica, mas nós que somos sempre um pouco mais informados, não podemos associar uma coisa a outra. Por várias razões:

1) As condições no Atlantico até pioraram ligeiramente desde as previsões de Abril, que eram para uma época acima da média, mas longe do que se passou em 2005. E as tempestades de areia dos últimos dias que falámos no outro tópico podem ser extremamente importantes também. É um assunto a seguir com atenção.

2) Não é inédito tempestades tão cedo. A tal memória meteorológica que falámos noutro tópico. No início deste seguimento falei do "Ana" em Abril de 2003, que chegou a passar pelos Açores. E em Maio já são bastante mais.
E acho que já li em qualquer lado que estatisticamente (que vale o que vale...), os anos com tempestades precoces costumam ser em média anos fracos. Vou tentar encontrar essa informação que li há bastante tempo e colocar aqui.

3) É preciso não esquecer que isto é uma tempestade subtropical. E nem sequer perfeita. E se não me engano só desde 2002 ou 2003 é que o NHC resolveu e bem dar nome às subtropicais. O que quero dizer com isto é que ao longo dos tempos o que não falta é tempestades subtropicais, até em meses como Janeiro há registos delas.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2007 às 00:22)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*Uma das últimas imagens de dia (Visivel), fica aqui para comparar à 1ª da próxima manhã.*
Dá mesmo a impressão de que se está a reorganizar um pouco a NE do centro original. 











*
Windshear*
Duplicou desde desta manhã na zona. Muito hostil. Se continuar a aumentar como previsto, não vai dar qualquer change à Andreia.






*GOES 23:02 UTC:*





*E o 2º advisor do NHC:*



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 092045
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2007 às 09:09)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A previsão para os próximos dias segundo o NHC:


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2007 às 10:49)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Como se esperava, a Andreia está a morrer.
Talvez até mais rápido do que se esperava.

*O windshear, que chegou a ser de 5 na zona, agora já ultrapassa 30 nós.*






*As consequências do Windshear foram estas:*
Uma circulação em superficie desacoplada do restante sistema:






*Vapor de água*
Para apressar a morte, o ar demasiado seco que a cerca. Mesmo aquela zona a Este que se mantem activa à conta das águas mais quentes da corrente do Golfo provavelmente não se vai aguentar muito tempo com todo este ar seco.






O mais recente aviso:



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 100835
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...



*Trajecto:*
A previsão do trajecto mudou agora.





A precipitação gerada pela Andreia tem sido quase ridicula em terra, pelo que não ajudou a combater os incêndios na Florida e Georgia como se desejava, antes pelo contrário, o vento só piorou.

*Incêndios - Imagem de Terça-feira*





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/?2007128-0508/Andrea.A2007128.1600.2km.jpg


----------



## Minho (10 Mai 2007 às 13:22)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Realmente não há hipótese a uma perturbação tropical com um Wind Shear tão alto....

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo seguimento


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2007 às 13:25)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*1ª Imagem visível do dia:*







*NHC/TPC Aircraft Reconnaissance*
Está na zona mais um voo de reconhecimento a recolher dados.
*Por mera curiosidade*, caso não saibam, os dados vão sendo enviados no decorrer do voo.

Podem ser consultados aqui:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/reconlist.shtml

Entre os diversos dados, há por exemplo este, o *Vortex Data Message*, que tem este aspecto. Esta mensagem chegou há bocado.



> 000
> URNT12 KNHC 101155
> VORTEX DATA MESSAGE
> A. 10/11:31:00Z
> ...



Obviamente que é preciso saber descodificar isto, mas com software ou neste site fica mais fácil. A mensagem devidamente descodificada fica assim:



> Storm ANDREA: Observed by AF #307
> Storm #01 In Atlantic Ocean
> Total Flights For Storm #01: 02
> Date/Time of Recon Report: May 10, 2007 11:31:00 Zulu
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2007 às 13:49)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Realmente não há hipótese a uma perturbação tropical com um Wind Shear tão alto...



É isso mesmo. Como já disse, é um sistema muito interessante para perceber tudo isto. Nos ciclones mais poderosos às vezes á mais dificil perceber de forma tão nítida o efeito das diversas condições.

*Esta imagem ilustra melhor o efeito que o windshear teve:*






*E esta animação, da evolução desde ontem à noite, ainda ilustra melhor:*
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/visir/atlantic/visirjava01L.html
(Animação java, aguardem que carregue todas as imagens)

Agora resta saber o que vai acontecer aquela zona de convectividade a NE que parece ainda bastante energética.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2007 às 15:51)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*14:32 UTC*
Uma boa legenda para esta imagem seria "E tudo o vento levou..."   
Toda aquela zona de forte convectividade que tinha a NE está literalmente a ser levado para longe com o vento, já completamente separada da circulação em superfice pela força do vento.






No entanto, o Windshear está a cair para valores mais favoráveis. Vamos ver se ela tem capacidade de crescer novamente, já que afinal vai manter-se sobre água segundo o último modelo do NHC.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2007 às 21:32)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A Andreia foi _downgraded_ para Depressão Subtropical.

A evolução de hoje em 2 imagens:










> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 102043
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...



No entanto continua a ser interessante seguir. Conseguiu pelo menos criar mais uma área de convectividade junto ao centro do lado leste. 






O facto de estar a mudar de trajectória e manter-se sobre a água, dá-lhe mais algum tempo de vida, e apesar de estar quase moribunda, nestes sistemas tropicais nunca se pode afirmar categóricamente o que quer que seja. É isso que os sistemas tropicais tem de mais fascinante e também perigoso. Pois as condições podem mudar e surpreender tudo e todos. Mas à partida.... estará condenada.

Esta imagem do vapor de água fala por si. Se alguém olhasse agora para isto pela 1ª vez nem se quer acreditava haver naquela zona um sistema subtropical.


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 00:26)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Como curiosidade.. a evolução das previsões dos modelos...
(não esquecer clicar play )
http://flhurricane.com/sbanimator.php?year=2007&storm=1


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 01:13)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Como curiosidade.. a evolução das previsões dos modelos...
> (não esquecer clicar play )
> http://flhurricane.com/sbanimator.php?year=2007&storm=1



Hehehe  

Faz-me lembrar um pouco aquela história (verídica) de há muitos anos atrás, em que uns tipos puseram um macaco a atirar dardos a um alvo para decidir a compra de acções na Bolsa de Valores. E ao fim de algumas semanas chegou-se à conclusão de que as escolhas do macaco estavam acima (embora ligeiramente) da rentabilidade média de todos os principais fundos do mercado, fundos esses geridos pelos melhores crâneos da área financeira mundial. Anteontem quem como eu se lembrasse desta historia e olhasse para os diversos modelos só se poderia lembrar do macaco a atirar os dardos ao mapa.

Não estou a gozar com os modelos, mas o que é facto é que alguns são realmente inexplicáveis. Ainda anteontem um dos modelos mais obscuros indicava a tempestade com um rumo direitinho ao nosso Anti-ciclone dos Açores. Cheguei a  esfregar os olhos para tentar perceber a lógica, sem sucesso.

Agora mais a sério, também não é nada fácil os modelos númericos lidarem com este tipo de tempestade, que além de ser pequena, teve uma génese muito específica, enfrenta condições muito dinâmicas, muito específicas,  muito localizadas, etc,etc.
Mesmo os mais experientes humanos, menos dados às limitações dos modelos, ficam confusos com algumas coisas, mesmo com esta pequena tempestade. 

*Última imagem visível do dia:*





O Windshear continua a cair um pouco. A Andreia estrabucha e não quer que o funeral seja já amanhã. Eu acho que será.


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 10:43)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Acabou. O NHC publicou o último aviso.

A "Andreia" despediu-se e vai regressar em 2013 pois os nomes são oriundos de 6 listas que rodam de 6 anos em 6 anos.
Todos os anos são retirados e substituidos os nomes de tempestades que provocaram mortes. Como a Andreia foi pacífica, estará de volta em 2013 a inaugurar novamente a temporada de furacões no Atlântico.




> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 110238
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Não deixa de ser irónico que agora que a declaram morta é que finalmente cresce a convectividade no seu centro. Nunca teve este aspecto de depressão verdadeiramente tropical como agora.


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 15:34)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> Não deixa de ser irónico que agora que a declaram morta é que finalmente cresce a convectividade no seu centro. Nunca teve este aspecto de depressão verdadeiramente tropical como agora.



O que podia deixar em aberto um possível aumento de força de vento e o possível "ressuscitar" de Andreia para tempestade tropical depois de alguns dias em depressão tropical... mas olhando para as imagens de satélite perdeu muitas das características de tempestade tropical como a rotação e o núcleo... mas tudo é possível agora que permanece apenas em mar... e em águas realtivamente quentes.


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 16:09)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> O que podia deixar em aberto um possível aumento de força de vento e o possível "ressuscitar" de Andreia para tempestade tropical depois de alguns dias em depressão tropical... mas olhando para as imagens de satélite perdeu muitas das características de tempestade tropical como a rotação e o núcleo... mas tudo é possível agora que permanece apenas em mar... e em águas realtivamente quentes.



Tinha a sua piada. E o Windshear até baixou.
Daqui a uma ou duas horas já se vai ver se o windshear afasta o topo do centro.






Mas o VA/humidade. é que não estou a ver como ela vai resolver o problema.


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2007 às 00:56)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Hoje o NHC ao fim da noite retomou o acompanhamento sobre o desenvolvimento da depressão Andrea:

SPECIAL TROPICAL DISTURBANCE STATEMENT
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
255 PM EDT FRI MAY 11 2007



> A SMALL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...THE REMNANT OF SUBTROPICAL STORM
> ANDREA...IS CENTERED ABOUT 75 MILES OFF THE EAST COAST OF CENTRAL
> FLORIDA.  THIS SYSTEM HAS BEEN PRODUCING SPORADIC THUNDERSTORM
> ACTIVITY TODAY...BUT IT LACKS SUFFICIENT ORGANIZATION TO QUALIFY AS
> ...


----------



## Minho (12 Mai 2007 às 12:41)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O Windshear voltou a baixar muito


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2007 às 14:10)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> O Windshear voltou a baixar muito



Ontem o windshear não afectou, curiosamente hoje parece mais afectada por isso, que ontem, em que os valores eram um pouco superiores. Mas foram mais a falta das restantes condições, a temperatura da água e o ar seco circundante que impediram desenvolvimentos. E hoje o cenário deve ser o mesmo.

Ontem não foi feito nenhum voo RECON, mas esta tarde já haverá (se não for cancelado).


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2007 às 01:02)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O RECON que falei no último post foi cancelado por razões logísticas e de recursos, entretanto,
foi curiosa a evolução de hoje dos restos da Andreia, e do que se passou em toda a região.


















> 8:05:
> 
> *...SPECIAL FEATURE...*
> A 1007 MB BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...THE REMNANT OF
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2007 às 12:13)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Para terminar o seguimento feito à Andreia, deixo aqui a última mensagem do NHC, já de *Domingo passado*, mas esqueci-me de finalizar o assunto.



> SPECIAL TROPICAL DISTURBANCE STATEMENT
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 1000 AM EDT *SUN MAY 13 2007*
> 
> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...THE REMNANT OF SUBTROPICAL STORM ANDREA...IS CENTERED ABOUT 445 MILES EAST-NORTHEAST OF DAYTONA BEACH FLORIDA AND ABOUT 550 MILES WEST OF BERMUDA.  *THE SYSTEM IS NOW MOVING EAST-NORTHEASTWARD* AT 10 TO 15 MPH...AND A GENERAL MOTION TOWARD THE EAST AT A FASTER FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.  THERE HAS BEEN LITTLE CHANGE IN ORGANIZATION DURING THE NIGHT...AND THE LOW IS NOW MOVING OVER COLDER SEA SURFACE TEMPERATURES.  THUS...THE POTENTIAL FOR DEVELOPMENT INTO A TROPICAL DEPRESSION IS DECREASING.  *THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO MERGE WITH AN APPROACHING COLD FRONT AS IT PASSES NEAR BERMUDA ON MONDAY*.



Agora é hora de tentar perceber o que se seguirá. As condições *no global* continuam um pouco desfavoráveis, como é natural nesta altura do ano.

No entanto há uma  *zona no mar das Caraíbas* que pode apresentar condições favoráveis para qualquer coisa. Li na semana passada que algumas pequenas ilhas das Caraíbas tiveram temperaturas que nalguns locais bateram recordes históricos.

*TMI SST*






*Ocean Heat Content*






*Tendência Windshear *





Portanto, nestes 3 gráficos parece que essa zona tem razoáveis condições. Outro factor importante, o vapor de água, esse parece muito desfavorável. Predomina o calor seco. Pelo menos para já.

Falta o mais importante, uma depressão. Mas entretanto o GFS indica desde ontem precisamente uma baixa pressão (fraca) a nascer na zona das ilhas Caimão (Caymans) a sul de Cuba já amanhã, quarta-feira, que depois se deslocará para norte cruzando Cuba. A quando da Andreia o GFS e outros previram-na muito bem. Mas agora os modelos não coincidem.








> TROPICAL DISCUSSION - INTERNATIONAL DESKS
> NWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER CAMP SPRINGS MD
> 226 PM EDT *MON MAY 14 2007*
> 
> ...




Entretanto, fui confirmar a temperatura das águas neste momento em duas boias na região.





http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/West_Caribbean.shtml

*Station 42057 - Western Caribbean*
Conditions at 42057 as of 0950 GMT on 05/15/2007:
Water Temperature (WTMP): 28.7 °C

*Station 42056 - Yucatan Basin*
Conditions at 42056 as of 0950 GMT on 05/15/2007:
Water Temperature (WTMP): 28.7 °C


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2007 às 16:59)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ponto de situação no Atlântico

A tal depressão prevista pelo GFS na 2ª feira no mar das Caraíbas não se concretizou. Neste momento nada de relevante a assinalar. As temperaturas das águas estão muito altas em vários locais, mas o shear, a humidade, etc, é muito desfavorável. E também há muita e areia e pó do Sahara a ser transportada quase até às Caraibas.

Entretanto ao sistema que estava a NE das Bahamas o NRL chama-lhe oficialmente o INVEST 91L e mantem-no sob observação.  














Entretanto há uma situação em 28N49W que poderia ser eventualmente interessante para nós, Açores ou Madeira, mas não deve dar em nada... além do mais move-se para já no sentido NW.

De qualquer forma se o NHC tem um floater satélite sobre este local, é porque lhe encontraram algum interesse, por pequeno que seja.






http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/trop-atl.html (escolham o 4º floater)













> DEEP LAYERED LOW COVERS THE
> CENTRAL ATLC N OF 18N BETWEEN 39W-56W WITH THE UPPER LOW NEAR
> 29N50W AND THE 1018 MB SURFACE LOW NEAR 29N51W. A SURFACE TROUGH
> EXTENDS FROM 31N49W ALONG 27N47W TO 23N50W. THESE FEATURES ARE
> ...


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 13:31)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Probabilidades ...


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2007 às 15:18)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

As últimas previsões do NHC apontam para um época acima do normal:






O relatório: http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2007/s2864.htm


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2007 às 18:56)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

No Atlântico não há grandes novidades, windshear continua desfavorável, mas as coisas começam gradualmente a parecer mais interessantes nas Caraíbas e Golfo do México. Dos muitos modelos, há pelo menos um que indica algum desenvolvimento nos próximos dias.
















*Discussão*



> *THE GULF OF MEXICO...*
> PRONOUNCED UPPER TROUGHING COVERS THE MAJORITY OF THE GULF
> EXTENDING SWD FROM THE ROCKIES TOWARD THE YUCATAN PENINSULA. THE
> COMBINATION OF UPPER DIFFLUENCE TO THE E OF THE TROUGH AXIS AND
> ...


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2007 às 11:45)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A ficar mais interessante o mar das Caraíbas. Grande bolha de convectividade nas últimas horas. 

A Bárbara no Pacífico Este e a imensa convectividade com trovoadas brutais desde o mar das Caraíbas e América Central, até à zona do Pacífico Este onde está a Barbara.






Falta o mais importante, mas parece que já há qualquer coisa em 19n87w ... 



> *The Caribbean Sea...*
> All the numerous strong showers and thunderstorms in the eastern
> Pacific Ocean...from 10n to 15n between Central America and
> 94w...are not related to Tropical Storm Barbara. This rain in
> ...



IR/Escala Rainbow





Vapor de água


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2007 às 15:35)

*Invest 92l*

Já é oficialmente o INVEST 92L, ou seja, o 3º Invest antes do início da época ofical (amanhã)






Para já não apresenta qualquer circulação e o windshear não sendo baixo, também não é agressivo de todo, cerca de 10-20 nós, pelo que existem razoáveis hipoteses de evoluir para depressão tropical.






----------

Entretanto Bill Gray e Phil Klotzbach publicaram o habitual update da previsão para a época, mas em relação ao anterior update de Abril, parece não haver alterações.



> *ABSTRACT*
> Information obtained through May 2007 continues to indicate that the 2007 Atlantic hurricane season will be much more active than the average 1950-2000 season.  We estimate that 2007 will have about 9 hurricanes (average is 5.9), 17 named storms (average is 9.6), 85 named storm days (average is 49.1), 40 hurricane days (average is 24.5), 5 intense (Category 3-4-5) hurricanes (average is 2.3) and 11 intense hurricane days (average is 5.0).  The probability of U.S. major hurricane landfall is estimated to be about 140 percent of the long-period average.  We expect Atlantic basin Net Tropical Cyclone (NTC) activity in 2007 to be about 185 percent of the long-term average.
> 
> This late May forecast is based on a newly devised extended range statistical forecast procedure which utilizes 40 years of past global reanalysis data and is then tested on an additional 15 years of global reanalysis data. Analog predictors are also utilized. We have maintained our forecast from our early April prediction due largely to the continued trend towards cooler equatorial Pacific sea surface temperatures.  Currently, neutral ENSO conditions are observed.  We expect either cool neutral or weak-to-moderate La Niña conditions to be present during the upcoming hurricane season.  Tropical and North Atlantic sea surface temperatures remain well above their long-period averages.
> ...


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 08:46)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Modelos sobre este sistema depressionário: 



embora outros modelos apontem para uma fraca circulação aliado a outras condições, pelo menos por agora desfavoráveis a algum desenvolvimento tropical


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 17:49)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O NHC já apresenta a possibilidade no Golfo do México (15h UTC):


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2007 às 17:51)

*Invest 92l*

O sistema 92L não evoluiu para depressão tropical, mas está no entanto a provocar bastante precipitação que será muito bem recebida na Flórida, a braços com uma seca brutal.



















Se evoluisse seria mesmo muito parecido com a 1ª tempestade tropical do ano passado, Alberto, que se formou a 10 de Junho.

*Tropical Storm Alberto (2006)*







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_Storm_Alberto_(2006)


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2007 às 19:34)

*Invest 92l*

No Loop parece esforçar-se para criar uma circulação de superfície.





http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/goeseastconus.html

Neste momento está lá um voo RECON, se encontrar uma circulação  fechada e continuar a evoluir assim acho que talvez teremos o *Barry* ainda hoje.


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2007 às 20:36)

*Invest 92 L*

Acabou o voo RECON.
Confirma-se uma circulação fechada, confirma-se um warm-core e encontraram uns surpreendentes ventos de 52 mph.



> *Vortex Data Message*
> Storm Name: INVEST (BBL)
> Mission Number: 01
> Flight ID: AF307
> ...








Vamos lá ver o que fará o NHC com estes dados.


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2007 às 21:39)

*Barry*

NHC



> 104
> WTNT32 KNHC 012035
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A importância do Voo de reconhecimento.. ainda hoje lhe davam uma pequena margem para desenvolvimento tropical.. afinal escondia a sua força... 
Nada como começar a Época de Furacões com uma tempestade Tropical


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Embora cedo, comparando a actual situação das duas primeiras tempestades tropicais até ao momento com 2005 relativamente a datas:


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2007 às 10:43)

*Barry*

Barry durante muitas horas ficou com aspecto estranhissimo, ficou completamente despido. Toda a convectividade devido à acção do windshear foi empurrada para cima da Florida. Na verdade há aqui alguma dose de mistério com o Barry, dadas as condições adversas em que se desenvolveu, cerca de 30/40 nós de windshear desde ontem, quando por norma os 20/25 nós costumam ser o limite.

Mas ontem a classificação como TS foi acertada, após o meu último post chegaram a encontrar ventos ainda mais fortes, quase no limite de Furacão 1, e uma pressão um pouco mais baixa.

Agora já parece querer criar novamente convectividade mais próxima do centro.






http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc-bin/t...s&AID_DIR=/TC/tc07/ATL/02L.BARRY/tpw/microvap

Tem sido a tempestade perfeita para partes da Florida. Não provoca estragos e traz chuva que fazia muita falta. Mas não está posto de parte a hipotese de ocorrerem pequenos tornados ou trombas marinhas.
*
Radar*





http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/southeast.php



> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 020841
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Minho (2 Jun 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Barry*



Vince disse:


> Tem sido a tempestade perfeita para partes da Florida. Não provoca estragos e traz chuva que fazia muita falta. Mas não está posto de parte a hipotese de ocorrerem pequenos tornados ou trombas marinhas.





De facto bem precisam...


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2007 às 13:38)

*Barry*

O que sobra do Barry não é grande coisa a nível de organização.






Apenas uma área convectiva mais forte, com um ou dois meso-ciclones (losangos amarelos no radar) que podem gerar tornados


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 13:57)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Como dizias Vince, está uma tempestade estranha, visto de satélite tem um formato bem assimétrico.. Hoje pela manhã ao ver a animação de satélite, ainda verifiquei as datas para ver se realmente as imagens eram de hoje, estava com aspecto difícil de reconhecer... 
As tempestades sobre Cuba em ifra-verm tinham um aspecto mais medonho que a própria tempestade tropical Barry..


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2007 às 16:13)

*Barry*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Como dizias Vince, está uma tempestade estranha, visto de satélite tem um formato bem assimétrico.. Hoje pela manhã ao ver a animação de satélite, ainda verifiquei as datas para ver se realmente as imagens eram de hoje, estava com aspecto difícil de reconhecer...
> As tempestades sobre Cuba em ifra-verm tinham um aspecto mais medonho que a própria tempestade tropical Barry..



Yep, Cuba estava a ser bem fustigada desde ontem. 

O curioso é que os Cubanos consideram que faz parte do Barry, uma outer-band. Ontem não parecia nada, mas hoje no Satélite talvez tenha lógica considerar o que se passa sobre Cuba como um braço do Barry.











*INSMET de Cuba:*


> Aviso de Ciclón Tropical.
> Centro de Pronósticos, INSMET.
> Fecha: 2 de Junio de 2007. Hora: 6:01 A.M.
> 
> ...





*Entretanto, foi despromovido para Depressão tropical.*




> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 021443
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 18:14)

*Re: Barry*



Vince disse:


> Yep, Cuba estava a ser bem fustigada desde ontem.
> 
> O curioso é que os Cubanos consideram que faz parte do Barry, uma outer-band. Ontem não parecia nada, mas hoje no Satélite talvez tenha lógica considerar o que se passa sobre Cuba como um braço do Barry.
> 
> ...



Sim, olhando para esta imagem de satélite é mais nítido o braço do Barry, e de certa maneira está um pouco mais composto.. 

previsão para próximos dias:


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Barry*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Sim, olhando para esta imagem de satélite é mais nítido o braço do Barry, e de certa maneira está um pouco mais composto..
> [/IMG]



O Barry é agora oficalmente uma extra-tropical.

Definitivamente estas tempestades fora de época ou quase (neste caso, no início) são estranhas e apanham de surpresa a maioria das pessoas, mesmo os melhores especialistas. Ontem de manhã ninguém apostaria 0,01€ que aquilo fosse ou se transformasse numa TS. 

Parece notório, pelo menos para mim, que neste caso do Barry há qualquer coisa nestas tempestades que escapam à observação do satélite, quer visível, quer do IR. Muito provavelmente o Barry já era um sistema tropical desde anteontem, com um warm core, mas isso era completamente invisivel nas imagens de satélite. Só quando lá mergulhou o voo RECON é que descobriram ventos, circulação, temperatura e pressão de TS, mas como toda a convectividade estava completamente desacoplada e muito afastada do local onde existiam as mais baixas pressões, ninguém deu especial importância à depressão.

E estas imagens desta manhã de hoje, com a banda convectiva sobre Cuba fizeram-me pensar um pouco nisso, de como o sistema ontem aparentemente no satélite nada teria a haver, mas retrocedendo 2 dias atrás, tudo afinal estaria interligado, apesar de parecer que não...

Agora que o Barry foi considerado extra-tropical, acho curiosas as pequenas/micro bandas em espiral que estão a aparecer por todo o Golfo do México...






São bandas completamente inócuas ou inofensivas, mas não deixam de ser curiosas. Estas fases de transição por vezes trazem estes pormenores curiosos, em que uma LLC (circulação de superficie) tropical vai definhando, e o mesmo centro depressionário, agora de características extra-tropicais torna a tempestade no satélite muito mais organizada/estruturada do que ela exibia antes quando era tropical.


----------



## Rog (3 Jun 2007 às 00:26)

*Re: Barry*



Vince disse:


> O Barry é agora oficalmente uma extra-tropical.
> 
> Definitivamente estas tempestades fora de época ou quase (neste caso, no início) são estranhas e apanham de surpresa a maioria das pessoas, mesmo os melhores especialistas. Ontem de manhã ninguém apostaria 0,01€ que aquilo fosse ou se transformasse numa TS.
> 
> ...



Partilho dessa opinião, e acredito que só foi desvendado que se tratava de uma tempestade tropical devido ao local onde se encontrava, tempestade idêntica mais a meio do Atlântico ou perto dos Açores ou Madeira e dificilmente teria classificação como tempestade tropical. 
E retomando como dizes, ontem ao inicio da manhã as imagens de satélite não deixavam revelar muita coisa, o voo de reconhecimento que várias vezes apenas confirma as observações de satélite e radar, outras revela situações quase invisiveis aos satélites.




> Agora que o Barry foi considerado extra-tropical, acho curiosas as pequenas/micro bandas em espiral que estão a aparecer por todo o Golfo do México...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa exemplificação, agora que parte da tempestade se desagrega do nucleo está a criar a já conhecida forma de vírgula das depressões, mas quase que só durante a tarde de hoje as imagens de satélite estavam mais lúcidas. E hoje também foi mais evidente a ligação, da tempestade que passou por Cuba, não independente mas num braço mais extenço do Barry, que na altura não era tão fácil de interligar. Vi várias animações de satélite e era difícil associar numa primeira fase à tempestade tropical tal era a desordem de massas..


----------



## Mago (4 Jun 2007 às 17:31)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A agua esta a aquecer....
vejam as anomalias das águas no Atlantico


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2007 às 22:38)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Mago disse:


> A agua esta a aquecer....
> vejam as anomalias das águas no Atlantico



A imagem está um pouco desactualizada, é de 23 de Maio.
A mais recente é esta: (2 Julho)






As anomalias são um bom indicador para prevermos a tendência, e se for pelas anomalias poderemos esperar uma época forte, mas ... o ano passado também havia anomalias e a época foi um flop.

Para avaliar o potencial de curto prazo, tem que ser mesmo as temperaturas só por si, pois elas podem estar com anomalia positiva, mas estarem mesmo assim abaixo dos valores ideias para os sistemas tropicais.

Para além das temperaturas, outro bom indicador que se pode usar é o Heat Potential, que além da temperatura de superficie, também tem em conta a temperatura a maior profundidade (até aos 150m), indicando calor acumulado. Pois podemos ter temperaturas favoráveis mas demasiado superficiais, que suportam uma tempestade tropical, mas não suportam um grande furacão.

Relativamente ao Heat potential, se compararmos os valores de 2005 (época forte), 2006 (fraca) e 2007, vemos que actualmente não estamos acima dos valores destes 2 últimos anos para esta altura do ano. Não existe para já potencial para suportar um grande furacão por exemplo, o que não quer dizer que não possa aparecer uma ou outra tempestade mais fraca, em especial na zona das Caraíbas. O valor acima de 80 é a referência para potencial de desenvolvimento.

*2005*






*2006*






*2007*






Mas não é só as SST's que contam obviamente, e em outras coisas, como o windshear por exemplo, também está tudo normal e para já desfavorável, mas diga-se de passagem que melhorou bastante nos últimos dias, e penso que estará mais favorável do que é normal para o início de Junho.






Se olharem bem para esta última imagem, vermos uma autêntica barreira de elevado windshear  entre Africa e a zona das Caraíbas.
Para perceber o efeito desta barreira deixo aqui um exemplo real das últimas horas.

A primeira imagem mostra na ZCIT africana um perigoso distúrbio tropical, na famosa "onda" tropical africana (tropical wave), que progridem como se fosse um comboio. São estas ondas que a partir de finais de Julho/Agosto se desenvolvem não  tão próximas do Equador mas um pouco mais a norte  rumando para as Caraíbas e acabam por estar na origem da maioria dos furacões mais perigosos (85%), e que geralmente são chamados de Furacões de Cabo Verde (Cape Verde Hurricanes)., porque é nas próximidades destas ilhas que estes distúrbios se transformam em depressões tropicais.







Mas nesta altura do ano, estas "ondas" tropicais africanas pouco depois de deixarem Africa enfraquecem, como se pode ver nestas 2 imagens de hoje, mais recentes, sobretudo devido à temperatura da água e ao windshear. Quem tem um papel fundamental nessa evolução do windshear é obviamente o nosso conhecido Anticiclone dos Açores.











De qualquer forma, esta foi a 1ª onda tropical africana bastante activa deste ano. O que mostra que gradualmente as condições ideais estão a aproximar-se rápidamente...


----------



## Mago (5 Jun 2007 às 20:23)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Boa Vince
Tudo muito bem documentado como ja nos habituaste, sim a minha imagem era de 23 de Maio, foi no Accuwheather que a retirei, pensei que estas analises não fossem tão "quase diárias" daí, julguei ser a ultima...
Vou continuar a acompanhar o desenrolar destes fenomenos por este tópico,


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 00:05)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Fazendo um ponto se situação actual:

A Nordeste das Bermudas um sistema depressionário tem algum potencial para daqui a alguns dias ter algum desenvolvimento, caso o seu deslocamento mantenha-se para sul e de encontro a condições mais favoráveis como águas mais quentes.






Qto à depressão perto dos Açores analisando as ultimas imagens de satélite e vendo em diferentes canais, deixam algumas dúvidas no ar quanto à sua condição possível de sub-tropical.. Aparecem algumas caracteristicas junto ao centro depressionario não muito comuns nestes sistemas ciclonicos ditos comuns para esta latitude. Quanto a desenvolvimentos para as próximas horas, não são de esperar grandes evoluções...


----------



## Rog (10 Jun 2007 às 16:12)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A sul de Cabo Verde um possivel desenvolvimento tropical...

NHC:


> A LARGE TROPICAL WAVE...LOCATED ABOUT 475 MILES SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF
> CAPE VERDE ISLANDS...IS MOVING WESTWARD AT 20 TO 25 MPH.
> SOME DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO
> BEFORE THE WAVE ENCOUNTERS UNFAVORABLE UPPER-LEVEL WINDS AND COOLER
> WATER TEMPERATURES.


----------



## Minho (10 Jun 2007 às 18:30)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Por acaso também tinha reparado nessa Onda de Leste ao ver umas imagens do Meteosat... é mesmo enorme deve ter uns 1000km de diâmetro...


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Bem, já com um Invest nesta área, que só costuma preocupar em finais de Julho...

*93L.INVEST*
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html


----------



## Rog (10 Jun 2007 às 19:50)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Tenho uma sugestão aos administradores no que se refere ao seguimento dos furacões no Atlântico nesta época:
Para o seguimento de depressões e tempestades tropicais ou possiveis desenvolvimentos, podiam continuar por aqui, mas deste que fosse atingido a categoria de furacão, que fosse criado um tópico exclusivo com o nome do furacão, e que toda a info relacionada no seguimento fosse movida pelos admin. 
É por uma questão de organização. Para pesquisar informação sobre um furacão é mais fácil quando reunida num tópico do que num em geral com dezenas de páginas.
As tempestades tropicais, normalmente de menor impacto manter-se-iam por aqui (excepto claro, se alguma delas se aproximar o suficiente de alguma região do País, pois aí se justifica uma atenção especial num topico, mas mantendo nesta parte do forum "Tempo Tropical").
Uma outra sugestão seria a de manter por aqui no "internacional>>tempo tropical" as informações de tempestades tropicais ou furacões ainda que atravessem alguma região portuguesa, para não causar dispersão de info pelo forum...
Qual a vossa opinião


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 00:00)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Tenho uma sugestão aos administradores no que se refere ao seguimento dos furacões no Atlântico nesta época:
> Para o seguimento de depressões e tempestades tropicais ou possiveis desenvolvimentos, podiam continuar por aqui, mas deste que fosse atingido a categoria de furacão, que fosse criado um tópico exclusivo com o nome do furacão, e que toda a info relacionada no seguimento fosse movida pelos admin.
> É por uma questão de organização. Para pesquisar informação sobre um furacão é mais fácil quando reunida num tópico do que num em geral com dezenas de páginas.
> As tempestades tropicais, normalmente de menor impacto manter-se-iam por aqui (excepto claro, se alguma delas se aproximar o suficiente de alguma região do País, pois aí se justifica uma atenção especial num topico, mas mantendo nesta parte do forum "Tempo Tropical").
> ...



Acho que é boa ideia. Assim que uma depressão tropical se transformar num furacão Cat. 1 pode-se criar um tópico "Seguimento Furacão XXX ".
O resto dos membros que se pronunciem também, novas ideias como a do Rogério são sempre bem-vindas


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2007 às 09:59)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Já tinha pensado nisso e noutras soluções, porque de facto os grandes tópicos de seguimento com mais informação revelam-se pouco práticos no futuro quando precisarmos de os consultar. 

Quanto ao tempo tropical, a solução apresentada pelo Rogpacheco é a ideal, que é o que se faz em vários foruns internacionais que frequento. 

Mas convem também alertar para uma grande desvantagem, que é a do tópico do furacão xpto ficar sem todas as mensagens que o antecederem antes de atingir essa categoria, ou seja, o tópico fica sem o historial anterior da tempestade antes de esta ser furacão, e essa informação é sempre muito importante, muitas vezes até meteorologicamente mais interessante do que a evolução como furacão E seria muito trabalhoso para o moderador estar depois a pescar as mensagens no seguimento generalista e migrar para o novo tópico do furacão xpto.

A única solução para isto é o tópico abrir mais cedo, antes de ser furacão. De 2 foruns que conheço, o topico é aberto em 2 situações diferentes:

*1)* A quando dum Invest, e vão mudando o nome do tópico conforme a evolução

*2)* A quando do momento em que o NHC dá nome à tempestade, que penso que é a minha opção preferida. 
Se formos a ver, é assim que a informação de cada época é organizada nos arquivos históricos das diversas épocas. Pelo nome da tempestade, independentemente da categoria que posterior alcance ou não.

Tão importante como o restante, é haver regras rigidas para dar o nome ao tópico, para não ser de qualquer forma, tornando a sua pesquisa futura muito complicada.

Exemplos de tópicos que seriam confusos:
Furacão Katrina
Tempestade Katrina no Atlântico
Katrina - Atlântico 2007
etc- 

Exemplo de tópicos que obdecem a uma nomenclatura/regra fixa:

2007 - Atlântico - 01 - Andreia
2007 - Atlântico - 02 - Barry
2007 - Atlântico - 03 - Chantal

Depois ainda há outra questão: eu gosto de seguir o Atântico, mas não tenho grande interesse nas outras regiões, a não ser em caso excepcional. Penso que foi por isso que o Rogpacheco falou apenas em Furacões. Como se faz nas outras ?


Para além disso, há outras ideias que já tenho visto por lá fora. Por exemplo, num forum internacional que conheço, quem abre o tópico é responsável por no final do evento editar a 1ª mensagem desse tópico e fazer um resumo, colocar neste caso o path completo, um ou outro link para um arquivo oficial, etc.

PS: Esta última ideia é válida para outras áreas do forum, por exemplo quem abre o tópico de seguimento mensal deveria ficar responsável por no final do mês ( ou ao longo do mês e dos acontecimentos) editar a 1ª página e listar os eventos mais importantes desse mês e colocar link's directos para as páginas referidas onde esse seguimento foi feito. É uma forma de envolver todos na organização da informação e terem alguma responsabilidade.


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O INVEST 93L foi descontinuado. 
Teoricamente será cedo para dar importância às ondas tropicais africanas.
Agosto e Setembro é que é que são os meses para olhar para esta zona. Mas... apesar de tudo, algumas têm realmente um bom aspecto, mesmo hoje.






Como nos últimos anos os furacões de Cabo Verde tem estado abaixo da média, pode ser que esta actividade prematura seja um prenúncio do regresso à normalidade. Mas há quem diga que não ... Enquanto uns dizem que o aquecimento global aumenta a intensidade dos furacões, outros dizerm que o aquecimento global está a aumentar o windhsear e as areias e poeiras africanas, e que isso está a afectar sobretudo os furacões de Cabo Verde, que como se sabe, estatisticamente, são os mais intensos do Atântico. 

Esta época de 2007 será preciosa para tirar algumas teimas. Ou pelo menos ajudar a perceber o que se passa, depois dum ano terrível em 2005 e um ano incrivelmente fraco como foi 2006. Nos quais a ENSO parece não conseguir explicar tudo.

*Situação actual:*

*Windshear:*






*Heat Potential:*






Pessoalmente continuo a achar que o "Chantal" vai nascer no mar das Caraíbas:


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 20:24)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Acho que chegamos então a um certo consenso. 
Fica então uma solução como a apontada pelo Vince e Rogério:
Assim que uma perturbação for baptizada criamos o novo tópico no formato:

<<Ano>> - Atlântico - <<Nº do Furacão/Tempestade>> - <<Nome do Furacão>>
Exemplificando como o Vince fez:

_2007 - Atlântico - 01 - Andreia
2007 - Atlântico - 02 - Barry
2007 - Atlântico - 03 - Chantal_


Também depreendi das palavras do Rogério que estamos a referir-nos exclusivamente à Época de Furacões no Atlântico e também concordo, deste modo, os seguimentos dos Ciclones/Furacões noutras zonas do Globo que não o Atlântico seguem os actuais moldes.

Se todos acharem bem coloca-se um aviso na Secção da Comunidade


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Acho que chegamos então a um certo consenso.
> Fica então uma solução como a apontada pelo Vince e Rogério:
> Assim que uma perturbação for baptizada criamos o novo tópico no formato:
> 
> ...



Exacto  Penso que assim é a melhor maneira de gerir de forma eficiente a informação relativa aos furacões no Atlântico. 

Realmente para outras zonas do globo penso que não se justifica uma atenção tão personalizada como no Atlântico, mas caso um ciclone/tufão/furacão chegue a cat.5 talvez ai pudessemos abrir um tópico, mas de maneira facultativa, respeitando o mesmo estilo tipo "2007 - Pacífico Este - Cristobal"; mas apenas se existir condições de continuar o tópico, ou seja quem o abrir que o possa dar a mínima continuidade, caso contrário é preferivel nem abrir um novo tópico...


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 21:34)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> O INVEST 93L foi descontinuado.
> Teoricamente será cedo para dar importância às ondas tropicais africanas.
> Agosto e Setembro é que é que são os meses para olhar para esta zona. Mas... apesar de tudo, algumas têm realmente um bom aspecto, mesmo hoje.
> ]


Foi de curta duração.. mas já no dia em que foi realizado o invest, já estava a perder força mal saiu de África, via-se claramente nas animações de satélite a sua crescente debilidade ao seguir para W / NW.
Sim em Agosto, Setembro a situação é outra e até nas previsões as tempestades tropicais seguem um trajecto mais directo às Caraíbas.


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 10:32)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Os problemas por vezes surgem de onde menos estamos à espera:



> *Satélite que segue furacões pode falhar a qualquer momento*
> 
> 
> Se o satélite falhar, estima-se que a precisão das previsões meteorológicas de 48 horas cairá 10%, o que poderá levar a erro na avaliação das áreas em perigo
> ...



Fonte: Estadao


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 09:54)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Satélite que segue furacões pode falhar a qualquer momento
> 
> Se o satélite falhar, estima-se que a precisão das previsões meteorológicas de 48 horas cairá 10%, o que poderá levar a erro na avaliação das áreas em perigo
> Associated Press



O QuickScat é fundamental por exemplo para detectar a formação da circulação em superficie. Se mesmo com o QuickScat às vezes não é fácil, e são os Hunters que tem que pôr as mãos na massa, parece-me oportuno esses alertas e essa pressão que está a ser feita nos EUA, pois o QuickScat já ultrapassou o prazo previsto, pode durar mais alguns anos, mas também pode ter problemas graves dum momento para o outro, pois mesmo actualmente está a funcionar com algumas deficiências, pois já tem algumas avarias.


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

INVEST 94L no mar das Caraíbas

http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html

Não tem lá grande aspecto.... 


















> 000
> ABNT20 KNHC 150902
> TWOAT
> *TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK*
> ...


----------



## Rog (15 Jun 2007 às 14:24)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> INVEST 94L no mar das Caraíbas
> 
> http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html
> 
> Não tem lá grande aspecto....



Bem, pelo sim pelo não já consideram investigar o sistema, não vá sermos surpreendidos como o Barry...


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 14:49)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem, pelo sim pelo não já consideram investigar o sistema, não vá sermos surpreendidos como o Barry...



Pois, vamos lá a ver o que sai daqui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Vis*





*IR/Rainbow*





*WV*





*QuikSCAT *


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2007 às 17:25)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Não há grandes desenvolvimentos.. 



> 000
> ABNT20 KNHC 161514
> TWOAT
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2007 às 22:50)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O Met Office do Reino Unido (Serviço Meteorológico do Reino Unido), elaborou um estudo onde indica que é de 10 o número mais provável de tempestades tropicais que ocorrerão no Atlântico Norte durante o período de Julho a Novembro de 2007, com 70% de probabilidades de tal número se situar entre 7 e 13, o que representa uma actividade inferior ao normal em relação à média de longo prazo (12,4) referente ao período de 1990 a 2005. 


O estudo é feito para os cinco meses completos que restam da época de tempestades tropicais de Junho a Novembro no Atlântico, durante a qual já houve duas tempestades designadas Andrea e Barry.
Fonte:IM


----------



## Rog (21 Jun 2007 às 00:45)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O Met Office do Reino Unido (Serviço Meteorológico do Reino Unido), elaborou um estudo onde indica que é de 10 o número mais provável de tempestades tropicais que ocorrerão no Atlântico Norte durante o período de Julho a Novembro de 2007, com 70% de probabilidades de tal número se situar entre 7 e 13, o que representa uma actividade inferior ao normal em relação à média de longo prazo (12,4) referente ao período de 1990 a 2005.
> 
> 
> O estudo é feito para os cinco meses completos que restam da época de tempestades tropicais de Junho a Novembro no Atlântico, durante a qual já houve duas tempestades designadas Andrea e Barry.
> Fonte:IM



não sei se estaram a ter em consideração o mês de Junho, mas este sempre foi um mês "calmo" para furacões... mesmo em 2005 no ano dos recordes, a 3ª tempestade tropical só surgiu em inicios de Julho, o que ainda vamos bem a tempo....


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2007 às 11:09)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O Met Office do Reino Unido (Serviço Meteorológico do Reino Unido), elaborou um estudo onde indica que é de 10 o número mais provável de tempestades tropicais que ocorrerão no Atlântico Norte durante o período de Julho a Novembro de 2007, com 70% de probabilidades de tal número se situar entre 7 e 13, o que representa uma actividade inferior ao normal em relação à média de longo prazo (12,4) referente ao período de 1990 a 2005.
> O estudo é feito para os cinco meses completos que restam da época de tempestades tropicais de Junho a Novembro no Atlântico, durante a qual já houve duas tempestades designadas Andrea e Barry.
> Fonte:IM



Sim, o UK Met Office, o "IM" do Reino Unido, juntou-se ao restrito grupo de instituições que se atrevem publicamente a fazer previsão de temporadas, o que já era esperado pois têm investido bastante nesta área e têm feito essa previsão internamente de forma exprimental, tendo agora confiança suficiente para divulgarem ao público, pois afirmam que nos últimos anos obtiveram melhores resultados do que os players's habituais. O UKMet usa um modelo chamado "GLObal SEAsonal model" que é baseado no HadCM3, um dos modelos globais de referência usados pelo IPCC

Assim, juntando às outras previsões regularmente publicadas aqui neste tópico, temos:

UKMet: 10 (19 Junho 2007)

Phil Klotzbach/Dr. Bill Gray: 15 (31 Maio 2007)

NOAA: 11-15 (22 Maio 2007)

TSR: 14.8 (4 Junho 2007)




Rogpacheco disse:


> não sei se estaram a ter em consideração o mês de Junho, mas este sempre foi um mês "calmo" para furacões... mesmo em 2005 no ano dos recordes, a 3ª tempestade tropical só surgiu em inicios de Julho, o que ainda vamos bem a tempo....



Exacto. Como acho que uma vez já contei aqui, eu tenho uma curta experiência directa com furacões. Em 2005 fui passar férias a Cancun, e prevenido, tentei ir em finais de Junho ou princípios de Julho, precisamente para evitar chatices de férias estragadas ou semi-estragadas. O ideal é mesmo ir antes, mas antes não há charter's e as viagens são mais caras.

Mas apesar de ter conseguido o incio de Julho, cheguei no dia em que o pequeno"Cindy" tinha acabado de passar por lá, ainda estive umas 15 horas na Portela à espera que o voo pudesse seguir, e quando cheguei ainda estava algum mau tempo e uma atmosfera quase irrespirável.

Durante a semana de férias ainda assisti pela TV ao  "Dennis" em Cuba e Florida, e quando me vim embora, poucos dias depois passou o "Emily" no Yukatan, o que me teria estragado as férias se fosse uma semana mais cedo, que foi o que aconteceu aos portugueses que usaram a mesma companhia e agência que eu usei uma semana antes, uma situação que me revoltou pessoalmente porque eu sabia que todo aquele pessoal que ia embarcar no dia em que eu cheguei cá estava a embarcar para um encontro com o furacão "Emily" uns dias depois. O "Emily" acabou por fazer o landfall na ilha de Cozumel como Categoria 4 e depois em Tulum, ou seja, tudo na zona da Riviera Maia e Cancun, onde estavam centenas de portugueses.

O meu especial interesse por furacões nasceu nessa altura, e agora sou sempre consultado por amigos que querem fazer férias nas Caraíbas, e me perguntam a opinião. Pois como talvez não saibam, as agências de viagens são tramadas, não avisam ninguém, nunca cancelam uma viagem, mesmo que o destino esteja no path previsto duma tempestade alguns dias antes. Só se não conseguirem voar para lá é que cancelam. Se conseguirem aterrar, e as piores previsões se confirmarem, o cliente que se lixe, pois já pagou. Cheguei a escrever para os jornais sobre o assunto, e durante os restantes meses da época de 2005 as agências já mudaram um pouco a atitude, e houve vários casos em que face às previsões propuseram uma troca de destino aos clientes, atitude que eu já considero aceitável.
Actualmente mando os amigos para aqui ver o seguimento, façam o mesmo aos vossos amigos, sempre divulgam o forum e o que escrevemos aqui tem alguma utilidade.

Tudo isto para dizer que Junho é calmo, mas que dum momento para o outro tudo se pode precipitar, que foi o que aconteceu no ano infernal de 2005 logo em Julho.
Mas segundo estas previsões, não teremos um ano como de 2005, mas teremos acima da média, à excepção do estreante UKMet, que prevê um ano abaixo da média.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2007 às 14:34)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Atlântico continua sem novidades. A única animação é um sistema extra-tropical a leste da Florida, que talvez apresenta algumas características hibridas.
Mas não se esperam desenvolvimentos. São as nuvens e trovoadas associadas a este sistema que ontem impediram a aterragem do Shuttle.

*13:15 UTC*







Entretanto foi divulgado o 1º Preliminary Report, sobre o Barry:



> The National Hurricane Center's Tropical Cyclone Reports (formerly known as Preliminary Reports) contain comprehensive information on each tropical cyclone, including synoptic history, meteorological statistics, casualties and damages, and the post-analysis best track (six-hourly positions and intensities).
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/2007atlan.shtml


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2007 às 09:55)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Situação relativamente calma...



> ABNT20 KNHC 230203
> TWOAT
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2007 às 11:23)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ontem havia mais uma onda africana com bom aspecto com sinais de alguma rotatividade.








> TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 18W S OF 16N MOVING W 15-20 KT.
> SATELLITE IMAGERY SHOWS LOW LEVEL CYCLONIC ROTATION NEAR
> 12N18.5W. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND POSSIBLE ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS
> ARE FROM 5N-14N BETWEEN 19W-26W.



Mas além dos condições do costume, o SAL ontem esteve particularmente agreste:






Nestas imagens de ontem do MODIS é bem visível a areia/pó a estender-se pelo Atlântico













Hoje o aspecto é este:


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2007 às 01:31)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ponto da situação relativamente à água

Temperatura





Heat potential






Anomalia





Anomalia


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 22:59)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> Ponto da situação relativamente à água
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A temperatura de água nem por isso está a ter anomalia significativa, pelo menos se compararmos com 2005, onde nesse ano o Golfo do México já fervia com 2 ou mesmo 3 graus acima.
Tendencialmente a época parece caminhar para um época a puxar mais para o normal que para acima do normal... mas é preciso ter sempre em atenção que a acumulação de calor nas águas é mais significativa de Julho a Setembro. As condições do el-niño, neste caso de la-niña, são um bom indicador das correntes e das condições favoráveis ou não para os furacões. Nitidamente a situação é diferente do ano anterior, mas não se aproxima muito da de 2005.. está a meio termo.


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2007 às 16:42)

*Invest 95l*

Mais um Invest...

*INVEST 95L:*
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html



> CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS OVER THE CENTRAL AND NORTHERN BAHAMAS AND
> THE FLORIDA PENINSULA ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW
> PRESSURE OVER THE SOUTHERN FLORIDA PENINSULA. *DEVELOPMENT IS NOT
> EXPECTED AT THIS TIME* DUE TO STRONG UPPER-LEVEL WINDS AND PROXIMITY
> ...


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Imagens em infravermelho sobre a zona da Florida:





Junto da costa africana:


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2007 às 08:46)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Comentário do Jeff Masters em ter em conta para o mês de Julho:



> *Wind shear decline expected*
> The jet stream usually divides itself into two branches this time of year--a strong jet whose average position is near the U.S.-Canadian border (the polar jet), and a weaker branch whose average position is over the Gulf of Mexico (the subtropical jet). Both of these branches of the jet stream bring high upper level winds (and thus high wind shear) over the Atlantic Ocean.
> All of the computer models are forecasting that the subtropical jet will weaken substantially over the next ten days, bringing much lower than average wind shear to the tropical Atlantic. *It is normal to see the subtropical jet weaken in the summer, but it usually happens a month later than this--in August. The expected early weakening of the subtropical jet should give us an above-average risk of a July tropical storm*. I'll have a full analysis of the possibilities on Monday, when I post my bi-monthly 2-week outlook.


(c) Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/


Há qualquer coisa de interessante ali na zona do 28N58W.













> A MIDDLE TO UPPER LEVEL TROUGH EXTENDS FROM A 28N60W CYCLONIC
> CIRCULATION CENTER TO 22N63W. STRONG SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
> ARE WITHIN A 15 NM RADIUS OF 27N58W. ISOLATED MODERATE
> PRECIPITATION GOES FROM 25N TO 28N BEFORE 54W AND 56W.


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Segundo o NHC apesar a depressão não terá grande desenvolvimento, pelo menos tropical por agora...



> ABNT20 KNHC 300834
> TWOAT
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ora hoje temos como novidade o GFS e o CMC a indicarem desenvolvimento numa onda africana.



> *...TROPICAL WAVES...*
> THE TROPICAL WAVE THAT WAS PREVIOUSLY ANALYZED ALONG 39W/40W IS
> RELOCATED FARTHER E ALONG 35W BASED ON LATEST SAT IMAGERY THAT
> SHOWS AN INCREASE OF CONVECTION WITH SOME CYCLONIC TURNING NEAR
> ...























Está demasiado a sul, vai ter que se separar da ZCIT. 
Minho, lembras-te de há dias no tópico da Previsão teres falado do AA quase até à Florida? 
A grande dificuldade deste sistema vai ser vencer a influência do nosso anti-ciclone dos Açores, diz o Jeff Masters:



> Early morning satellite pictures indicate that the tropical wave located in the Central Atlantic has gotten better organised overnight and is showing signs of a tightening low level circulation, deeper convection near the center at 8n 35w and some anti-cyclonic outflow in the upper levels. The shear is low and the SST's are about 82F along the path of the system so it has a great chance to continue to gain organisation. *However, it will have to win the battle with climatology in order to develop into a tropical cyclone. This could very well be a sign of what type of season we should expect. The dominant Bermuda-Azores high pressure system will steer the systems westwards like in 2004 and they will be less inclined to recurve early like last year*.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2007 às 10:18)

*Invest 96l*

O sistema que falei ontem (ver post anterior) já é oficialmente o *INVEST 96L*
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html

Parece ter condições de pelo menos chegar a ser depressão tropical.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2007 às 14:21)

*Invest96l*

O 96L continua a evoluir.







Tem excelentes condições de windshear e razoáveis temperaturas da água. Só o ar demasiado seco a norte constituirá um obstáculo a que isto evolua ainda mais.  Mas como o movimento é para W ou NW, pode ser que se aguente.

*VA*





*SAL*


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2007 às 16:31)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Desenvolvimentos:



> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 1130 AM EDT TUE JUL 3 2007
> 
> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> ...


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2007 às 00:59)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ponto da situação do 96L.

Por um lado continuou a evoluir como mandam os livros, por outro lado, está estrangulado entre a ZCIT, do qual se teve que desacoplar,  e o SAL. Parece-me que talvez estaremos amanhã perante a 1ª vítima oficial do SAL este ano. Alguns dados disponiveis suportavam que este sistema fosse considerado como depressão tropical, mas se não o consideraram até agora talvez seja porque não lhe antevêm grande futuro. 

Vamos ver, pessoalmente acho que este sistema ainda resistirá mais algum tempo, um ou dois dias, pois o ar seco do SAL a norte já lá está desde há dias e e isso não o tem impedido de ir progredindo lentamente no limite/fronteira, apesar de muito fraco e pequeno. E parece-me que que o SAL até melhorou ligeiramente desde ontem.

Seja como for, o que é certo é que continuamos com uma época no Atlântico muito interessante, educativa e didáctica, óptima para aprender por quem se interesse por estes seguimentos. Começámos no Andreia com uma transição extra-tropicalsubtropical, depois o estranho Barry no Yukatan e Golfo, que só após o Recon foi confirmado como TS sem passar por TD, e agora temos um sistema clássico de onda atlântica , mas demasiada a sul, com formação abaixo do 10N, praticamente em plena ZCIT nesta altura do ano, e que apesar de ter temperaturas da água e do windshear mais ou menos favoráveis, enfrenta a norte o temível SAL, tantas vezes falado por aqui nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2007 às 13:14)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O INVEST 96L esta manhã:

11:15z





IR RB & VA  11:15z








QS Ventos 08:12z


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2007 às 18:12)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Quase que se podem encomendar as velas para o funeral do 96L

Uma LLC (circulação em superficie) quase despida é mau sinal...







VA





SAL


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 13:20)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

No Atlântico continua tudo tranquilo, ou seja, normal para o início de Julho. Estatisticamente, são os meses de Agosto e Setembro os mais activos no Atlântico. 

*Há 2 anos atrás:*
Na terrível época furacões de 2005, há exactamente 2 anos atrás, o Furacão Dennis estava por estas horas a fustigar Cuba onde fez o landfall de véspera na Punta del Inglés, com ventos de 220 km/h. Enfraqueceu imenso devido às montanhas de Cuba, baixando para Cat1, mas ao regressar ao Oceano voltou a reintensificar-se de forma explosiva, naquilo que o NHC relatou com espanto: *"at a rate that bordered on insane"*. Era o 1º sério indício de que a época de 2005 seria invulgar, o que se veio a confirmar poucos dias depois com o Furacão Emily.
Depois de Cuba, o Dennis chegou aos EUA onde fez o landfall como Cat3.

*Furacão Dennis, 7 de Julho 2005, 15:50 UTC*




Fonte: Wikipedia

Ao todo o Dennis reclamou 89 vidas e prejuízos de $2.23 biliões só nos EUA e outro tanto valor em vários países das Caraíbas.


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2007 às 18:08)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O NHC apresenta hoje uma novidade que será aplicada a partir do dia 15 deste mês o "Experimental Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook"











mais exemplos
NHC


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rog disse:


> O NHC apresenta hoje uma novidade que será aplicada a partir do dia 15 deste mês o "Experimental Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook"



Interessante. Até que enfim !! Assim já se poderá ler as muitas "Discussions" sem ter que andar com o mapa e a procurar as coordenadas para saber do que é que eles estão a falar.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2007 às 20:45)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

No Atlântico as atenções estão concentradas num modelo, o CMC, que está a prever um sistema tropical a formar-se na próxima semana e a rumar direitinho à Florida....
Nenhum dos outros modelos prevê para já tal cenário.

*Animação CMC, até às 144h (próxima 5ªfeira)*






Provavelmente o que o CMC está a apanhar é esta onda que pelo menos a esta hora nem tem grande aspecto ao contrário desta manhã, mas sobre o qual também estão concentradas as atenções, pois está bastante a norte, solta da ZCIT, e sobretudo porque apresenta a configuração de V invertido.













> *TROPICAL WAVE* IS TITLED ALONG 5N46W 22N43W MOVING W 15-20 KT.
> SATELLITE IMAGERY *SHOWS A PRONOUNCED INVERTED V-SHAPE* TITLING
> EWD WITH LATITUDE...DECIDED TO INCREASE AMPLIFICATION AND TILT
> BASED ON THIS STRUCTURE. CONVECTION IS FAIRLY MINIMAL WITH ONLY
> ...


----------



## Rogério Martins (13 Jul 2007 às 21:13)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> No Atlântico as atenções estão concentradas num modelo, o CMC, que está a prever um sistema tropical a formar-se na próxima semana e a rumar direitinho à Florida....
> Nenhum dos outros modelos prevê para já tal cenário.
> 
> *Animação CMC, até às 144h (próxima 5ªfeira)*
> ...



Esperemos pelo que vai dar...mas Vince ja reparaste na depressao que está mesmo junto a costa Africana...aquela massa nublosa que se nota na ultima imagem que apresentaste?Aquilo e comprometedor nao?


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2007 às 21:46)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rogério Martins disse:


> Esperemos pelo que vai dar...mas Vince ja reparaste na depressao que está mesmo junto a costa Africana...aquela massa nublosa que se nota na ultima imagem que apresentaste?Aquilo e comprometedor nao?



À partida não, se leres as páginas deste tópico para trás, já se falou disso várias vezes. São as tradicionais ondas tropicais africanas, que mais ou menos até finais de Julho quase que desaparecem mal abandonam África ou seguem ao longo da ZCIT, que nesta altura do ano está mais a sul, demasiado próxima do equador. Em Agosto e Setembro, com a ZCIT mais a norte e mais afastada do equador, aí sim, algumas destas ondas transformam-se em disturbios tropicais, e algumas dessas com baixas pressões e a circulação em superficie acabam por transformar-se em temiveis furacões, os chamados furacões de Cabo Verde. 
De qualquer forma, isto tudo é um processo gradual, as condições tem vindo a melhorar aos poucos. Parece-me que até o SAL já apresenta alguns sinais de retrocesso. A partir destas semanas é que tradicionalmente as coisas começam a "aquecer".

O interesse da onda citada inicialmente, apesar de não ter minimamente o aspecto da onda que referiste, é que ela já está mais a norte e "soltou-se" da ZCIT e da proximidade do Equador, sendo por isso mais perigosa e a merecer atenção, o que não quer dizer que origine o que quer que seja.


----------



## Rogério Martins (14 Jul 2007 às 09:54)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> À partida não, se leres as páginas deste tópico para trás, já se falou disso várias vezes. São as tradicionais ondas tropicais africanas, que mais ou menos até finais de Julho quase que desaparecem mal abandonam África ou seguem ao longo da ZCIT, que nesta altura do ano está mais a sul, demasiado próxima do equador. Em Agosto e Setembro, com a ZCIT mais a norte e mais afastada do equador, aí sim, algumas destas ondas transformam-se em disturbios tropicais, e algumas dessas com baixas pressões e a circulação em superficie acabam por transformar-se em temiveis furacões, os chamados furacões de Cabo Verde.
> De qualquer forma, isto tudo é um processo gradual, as condições tem vindo a melhorar aos poucos. Parece-me que até o SAL já apresenta alguns sinais de retrocesso. A partir destas semanas é que tradicionalmente as coisas começam a "aquecer".
> 
> O interesse da onda citada inicialmente, apesar de não ter minimamente o aspecto da onda que referiste, é que ela já está mais a norte e "soltou-se" da ZCIT e da proximidade do Equador, sendo por isso mais perigosa e a merecer atenção, o que não quer dizer que origine o que quer que seja.



Estou a ver.....Obrigado pla explicação


----------



## RMira (17 Jul 2007 às 16:21)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Parece que ainda continua tudo muito calmo! Será que quando começar não para mais?


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2007 às 00:37)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



mirones disse:


> Parece que ainda continua tudo muito calmo! Será que quando começar não para mais?



Isso é a Million Dollar Question. Se tiveres hoje a resposta tens o teu futuro  garantido 

Na verdade ninguém sabe. Apesar de todos os avanços da ciência,e de milhares de computadores a correr modelos, ninguém sabe responder a essa pergunta. Alguns atiram previsões, umas acertam, outras não, qual jogo de lotaria. As previsões da La Ninã foram um flop ainda recentemente.

O mais valioso pilar  para previsões continua a ser a climatologia. E essa diz-nos que é Agosto e Setembro é que é a verdadeira época de furacões no Atlântico.

Quanto à minha opinião pessoal, é a mesma desde há quase uns 2 meses para cá. Toda a zona do mar das Caraíbas e agora mais recentemente o Golfo do México,  tudo isso está uma autêntica  panela de pressão. Se chegarem a essas zonas sistemas tropicais mesmo fracos,  terão desenvolvimentos explosivos.


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 09:00)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> Isso é a Million Dollar Question. Se tiveres hoje a resposta tens o teu futuro  garantido
> 
> Na verdade ninguém sabe. Apesar de todos os avanços da ciência,e de milhares de computadores a correr modelos, ninguém sabe responder a essa pergunta. Alguns atiram previsões, umas acertam, outras não, qual jogo de lotaria. As previsões da La Ninã foram um flop ainda recentemente.
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo que nessa zona se dará o bummm deste ano,






agora a questão vem para quando  Eu sugiro que na última semana de Julho caso se confirme a deslocação do A para oriente.


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Para seguir com interesse:

http://www.accuweather.com/hurricane/basin-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&basin=atlantic

Que acham?


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 14:52)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Tenho reparado com atenção este desenvolvimento:





_Fonte IM_

Será que não temos ali já um olho bem visivel? Ou sou eu que preciso de ir ao oculista?


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2007 às 17:21)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



mirones disse:


> Tenho reparado com atenção este desenvolvimento:
> Será que não temos ali já um olho bem visivel? Ou sou eu que preciso de ir ao oculista?



Não vejo nada de especial, apenas que as coisas estão gradualmente a aproximar-se do momento alto. A principal diferença para a semana anterior é o vapor de água, a atmosfera já não está tão seca como até aqui (ver a última imagem em baixo)












Não precisas de óculos mas precisas de imagens satélite decentes. Aqui te deixo alguns links:

http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/satellite.shtml
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/trop-atl.html




*Panorama geral:*


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 22:36)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ok, obrigado pelas imagens. Pela fraca imagem do IM parecia-me um olho em formação.


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2007 às 23:44)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



mirones disse:


> Ok, obrigado pelas imagens. Pela fraca imagem do IM parecia-me um olho em formação.



De nada. E de qualquer forma, um olho num sistema tropical só aparece numa fase muito posterior de desenvolvimento. Ou seja, quando tivermos nas próximas semanas um olho no Atlântico já teremos umas 2 ou 3 páginas de post's aqui neste tópico a falar desse sistema antes de isso suceder


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2007 às 21:05)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Toda zona leste das Caraíbas particularmente activa durante o dia de hoje.






http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/catl/loop-rb.html



> *...TROPICAL WAVES...*
> 
> EASTERN CARIBBEAN TROPICAL WAVE IS SLIGHTLY TILTED ALONG 21N64W
> 12N66W 4N66W MOVING W 15-20 KT.  THIS IS ANOTHER BROAD WAVE WITH
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2007 às 15:17)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Hoje no Atlântico temos algumas situações interessantes para seguir, não só hoje mas para toda a próxima semana. 
Vou tentar resumir e explicar dentro do possível pelo que consegui perceber.









*A)* A poderosa onda tropical que há 3 dias atrás referi no último post (ver acima) que estava no leste das Caraíbas apanhou pela frente uma ULL (Upper level low) ou seja uma baixa nos niveis altos sem reflexos nos médios ou na superficie. Estas ULL's prejudicam o desenvolvimento porque como tem uma circulação só nos niveis altos quer em intensidade quer em direcção distintos das camas inferiores ou da supeficie, prejudicando assim o desenvolvimento, que requer estabilidade vertical. E foi isso que sucedeu. Mas esta ULL tem vindo a enfraquecer desde ontem como estava aliás previsto, e na interacção desta ULL e a onda nos ultimos dias, a ULL empurrou toda a mistura rica de ar humido quente e instável para norte das caraibas. Se numa 1ª fase até ontem esta ULL impediu o desenvolvimento da onda tropical e quase que a destruiu, agora existe uma possibilidade do seu remanescente até ajudar a que qualquer coisa se desenvolva, pois toda essa zona de instabilidade está com forte convecção e trovoadas levando a que a pressão desça tb nos niveis baixos e à superficie, e o remanescente da circulação da ULL poderá também ajudar a que apareça uma circulação em superficie. Não é um cenário invulgar, as ULL's são facas de 2 gumes, muitas vezes estas ULL's prejudicam o desenvolvimento pois aumentam o windshear, o ano passado por exemplo outro dos factores importantes duma temporada fraca foi a persistência destas ULL's no Atlântico, por outro lado, algumas vezes sob determinadas condições elas próprias ajudam a que um sistema se desenvolva inicialmente.
Vários modelos indicam desenvolvimento embora fraco e sem problemas para Terra.

*B)* Para além da situação A), no restante duma frente na costa leste americana está previsto o desenvolvimento duma depressão do tipo extratropical, mas que ajudada por toda esta mistura de ar humido na atmosfera na região, não só do que foi descrito em A) mas tb das fortes trovoadas que ontem sairam do golfo e afectaram a florida, não está posta de parte a possibilidade de transição desta baixa para qualquer coisa do tipo subtropical.

*C) *Outra onda tropical idêntica à que descrevi há 3 dias atrás está agora também no Leste das Caraíbas, e ao contrário da anterior, não tem nenhuma ULL a impedir o seu desenvolvimento. Mas para já parece bem mais fraca do que a anterior, mas nas próximas horas talvez já não seja assim.

*D)* Outra área a NE das Honduras/Nicaragua também será de seguir nos próximos dias.

*E)* E finalmente, mais uma onda a largar África, sendo que esta se distingue das restantes porque já está associada a uma baixa em superfice e até já apresenta sinais de circulação em superficie, ou seja, já tem muito mais do que as outras das últimas semanas. É provavelmente a "melhor" onda africana do ano até agora.


Dito tudo isto, de qualquer forma, havendo muitos locais para seguir, as possibilidades de qualquer um deles são bastante baixas.


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2007 às 18:22)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Vamos então seguir com atenção se a onda tropical em E será o primeiro Furacão da Temporada o Chantal?
Os cavaleiros do Apocalipse só têm de com que se agarrar às cheias na Inglaterra e à vaga de calor no SW da Europa


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2007 às 22:50)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O deslocamento para águas mais frias não deixará margem para grandes desenvolvimentos tropicais, pode chegar a depressão tropical, apesar do seu aspecto penso que não terá possibilidades de chegar a tempestade tropical..


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2007 às 08:15)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Vamos então seguir com atenção se a onda tropical em E será o primeiro Furacão da Temporada o Chantal?
> Os cavaleiros do Apocalipse só têm de com que se agarrar às cheias na Inglaterra e à vaga de calor no SW da Europa



Bem,a onda africana em questão durante todo o dia de ontem foi tudo menos prometedora. Tem umas coisas mas falta-lhe convecção. A ver se nos próximos dias melhora. As outras ondas que referi ontem também tiveram um mau dia...



Rog disse:


> O deslocamento para águas mais frias não deixará margem para grandes desenvolvimentos tropicais, pode chegar a depressão tropical, apesar do seu aspecto penso que não terá possibilidades de chegar a tempestade tropical..



É verdade, mas por incrivel que possa parecer e apesar do próprio NHC nos seus textos não prever qualquer desenvolvimento, o sistema já é desde há umas horas oficialmente o INVEST 97L 

http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html




> A SMALL SURFACE TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE IS LOCATED ABOUT 150 MILES
> EAST-NORTHEAST OF BERMUDA. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS WITH THIS
> SYSTEM ARE DIMINISHING...AND NO SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT IS EXPECTED
> AS THE SYSTEM CONTINUES NORTHWARD TOMORROW.


----------



## Pizi (24 Jul 2007 às 12:47)

*Miami em Setembro*

Ola a todos.
Será que alguém me poderia dizer se é seguro ir a miami em setembro? Ouvi dizer que é a epoca dos furacões. É verdade?
Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: Miami em Setembro*



Pizi disse:


> Ola a todos.
> Será que alguém me poderia dizer se é seguro ir a miami em setembro? Ouvi dizer que é a epoca dos furacões. É verdade?
> Obrigado.



Olá Pizi.

É sempre dificil dizer que sim ou que não.
A única coisa que te posso dizer é:

a) Agosto/Setembro são de facto os meses mais activos no Atlântico. Estatisticamente é precisamente o dia 10 de Setembro o mais activo. Mas as estatísticas valem o que valem, podes ir em Julho num ano qualquer e teres mais azar do que se fosses outros 5 anos seguidos em pleno Setembro.






b) A área afectada por furacões é imensa, desde todas as Caraibas, o Yukatan no México, toda costa no Golfo do México, a Florida, etc,etc
Isto para dizer que pode haver um ou vários furacões no Atlântico num determinado local e estares perfeitamente descansado noutro, como eu por exemplo estive em 2005.

c) A probalidade de seres afectado é portanto muito baixa. Todos os anos uns 20 ou 30 mil portugueses vão para toda essa enorme região precisamente na pior altura, e desses se calhar há uns 300 que lá tiveram azar em estar na hora e local errado. E esse azar nem é todos os anos... O ano passado por exemplo foi um descanso.

Pelo que a probalidade é muito baixa para um determinado local em determinada data. Mas podes sempre ter azar... é a vida. 
Mas acho que racionalmente ninguém deve deixar de fazer a viagem que quer só por causa disto, dada a probalidade ser tão baixa. Só se por exemplo hoje estivessemos a comprar para a semana seguinte e existissem já fortes indicios que essa zona poderia ter alguma actividade.

d) Finalmente, outra coisa que te posso dizer são as previsões até agora, em termos de época de furacões no geral e não em particular dum determinado local como Miami. As previsões apontavam para uma época média, ou seja, nada da loucura que foi 2005. 
No entanto, até ao momento tudo indica que se calhar até poderá ser abaixo da média. Mas daqui a 2 semanas já se terá uma melhor visão disto. Até quando tens que tomar uma decisão ?


----------



## Redfish (26 Jul 2007 às 17:08)

*Re: Miami em Setembro*

...Mas se tivereres um encontro com um furacãozito é sempre uma experiencia para a vida...Tens de tomar as devidas precauções


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2007 às 17:57)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Aproxima-se Agosto, está na hora de ver o que se passa:

*Previsões*
O WSI é o 1º organismo a fazer as habituais revisões de inicio de Agosto.
Este em particular reviu em baixa, ligeira. 14 tempestades com nome, 6 deles furacões e 3 deles muito fortes (antes era 15/8/4)
Além disso diminui um pouco a probalidade para o Golfo do México e aumentou-a para a Florida e costa Este. Penso que terá a ver com a deslocação do nosso AA para a posição habitual, mas vou ver melhor isso.



> *
> Forecaster cuts 2007 hurricane outlook*
> The 2007 hurricane season may be less severe than forecast due to cooler-than-expected water temperatures in the tropical Atlantic, private forecaster WSI Corp said on Tuesday.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/scienceNews/idUSN2442542020070725?feedType=RSS&rpc=22&sp=true




*Ondas africanas*
O GFS está a insistir desde há uns quantos run's numa baixa bastante consistente a nascer a partir duma onda africana daqui a uns dias.
Mas ainda falta muito tempo... vamos ver como saem os próximos run's.






E olhando para a costa africana vemos uma grande diferença... o Sal recuou muito, toda a zona tem imensa mistura de ar quente e humido ao aocntrário das últimas semanas.
Há uma enorme onda ainda em Africa, não sei se é a partir desta que o GFS está a prever  qualquer coisa.







*Golfo do México*

Para além da costa de Africa, o Golfo do México está ao rubro. Um gigante cluster de trovoadas. Não se prevê qualquer desenvolvimento do tipo tropical, mas de qualquer forma é um sistema perigoso que impressiona no satélite.













> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> *NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE AUSTIN/SAN ANTONIO TX*
> 1044 AM CDT THU JUL 26 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2007 às 17:36)

*Invest98L*

Mais um inesperado Invest.

*INVEST 98L*
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/float1.html
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html












> AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER HAS FORMED ABOUT 100 MILES EAST OF THE
> CENTRAL BAHAMAS IN ASSOCIATION WITH A WEAK LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM.
> THERE IS SOME POTENTIAL FOR DEVELOPMENT AS THE SYSTEM MOVES
> NORTH-NORTHEASTWARD OVER THE NEXT DAY OR TWO.





> A concentrated area of thunderstorms has developed just north of the southern Bahamas Islands this morning, in association with a broad surface trough of low pressure. The NHC labeled this disturbance "98L" this morning, and the preliminary computer model tracks have the system moving slowly to the north-northeast. An upper-level low pressure system to 98L's northeast is bringing about 15 knots of wind shear over the disturbance. The GFS model predicts that the upper low will move north-northeast in tandem with the disturbance, keeping low enough shear over it that a tropical depression could form. The other reliable models do not develop 98L. At present, it appears that Bermuda is the only place that needs to concern itself with 98L.
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=729&tstamp=200707


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 17:20)

*99l.invest*

*99L.INVEST   *
Se não me engano, 31 de Julho (amanhã) é estatisticamente o dia mais provável para nascer o 1º furacão na temporada do Atlântico.

E temos agora um sistema  sob observação, o INVEST 99L. 
Vamos ver se daqui a uns dias nascerá o Chantal. 

http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/float2.html


















> AN AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS LOCATED ABOUT 950 MILES EAST OF
> THE SOUTHERN WINDWARD ISLANDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH A WESTWARD-MOVING
> TROPICAL WAVE.  THIS AREA SHOWS SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...AND SOME
> SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE
> ...


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 12:24)

*Td3*

Grande surpresa...  

O sistema Invest 98L a quem ninguém lhe advinhava grande futuro dada a  localização, é agora uma depressão tropical, oficialmente a TD3, a 3ª depressão tropical da época.













> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION THREE ADVISORY NUMBER   2*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL032007
> 500 AM EDT TUE JUL 31 2007
> 
> ...



*EDIT
A TD3 foi actualizada para Tempestade Tropical «Chantal» e o seguimento será feito no tópico dedicado, conforme as regras:*
2007-Atlântico-03-Chantal


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2007 às 14:27)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



			
				Minho disse:
			
		

> De facto pelo sítio onde se formou parece estar já condenado...
> 
> Venha o *Dean*!



Talvez tenhamos um bom candidato a ser o Dean.
O 99L ontem parecia moribundo mas hoje apresenta alguns sinais interessantes. 






Tem um obstáculo importante a ultrapassar:






Mas se se aguentar entra numa zona já muito perigosa.... com água bastante quente e bastante calor acumulado....


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2007 às 15:13)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O 99L move-se de forma muito rápida e está agora a entrar em águas bastante quentes o que está a alimentar uma convecção formidável.

Ontem houve um voo Recon mas não encontraram qualquer sinal de uma circulação em superficie. Hoje à tarde  haverá outro voo.











Um sistema a manter debaixo de olho por quem vá passar férias nas Caraíbas em breve.


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2007 às 22:47)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Ainda não foi desta, o RECON desta tarde não encontrou um LLC (low level circulation - circulação em superficie)  no 99L. De qualquer forma, acho que há uma boa probalidade de sair o "Dean" deste sistema mais tarde ou mais cedo. Quando conseguir formar um LLC ele terá um desenvolvimento explosivo dado o Heat Potential acumulado nestas águas.




> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 530 PM EDT THU AUG 2 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2007 às 09:34)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O 99L dissipou-se já há dias na América Central.

O Atlântico continua muito calmo nestes dias, apenas com uma ou outra onda tropical para vigiar, embora as condições sejam cada vez mais favoráveis e teoricamente é de esperar desenvolvimentos a partir da próxima semana, pois meados de Agosto é quando realmente começa a época a sério no Atlântico. Mas para já os modelos nada prevêm.


----------



## Rog (10 Ago 2007 às 00:23)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Tudo ainda muito calmo... por esta altura seria des esperar mais alguma animação tropical... 
os primeiros sinais são claramente no aumento do numero de invest nesta ultima semana... mas sem grandes desenvolvimentos...


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 00:50)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Rog disse:


> Tudo ainda muito calmo... por esta altura seria des esperar mais alguma animação tropical...
> os primeiros sinais são claramente no aumento do numero de invest nesta ultima semana... mas sem grandes desenvolvimentos...



Sim calmo, mas ainda demasiado cedo para dizer que a época vai ser fraca. Um arranque tardio não é sinónimo de época fraca.

Amanhã vou ver de novo a ver se mantem,  o GFS está a dar um sistema no Atlântico, a partir de uma das ondas tropicais que vinham atrás da coitada que se perdeu no caminho e foi direita ao Sahara e quase ao Algarve. Se amanhã ainda insistir nisso coloco aqui qualquer coisa.


----------



## Rog (10 Ago 2007 às 21:16)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Previsão de furacões no Atlântico Norte é mantida
Os meteorologistas americanos previram hoje que a temporada de furacões na bacia atlântica, que entre agosto e outubro atinge sua fase mais crítica, terá uma atividade de ciclones superior ao normal.

Cientistas da Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica (NOAA, na sigla em inglês) dos Estados Unidos anunciaram hoje que prevêem a formação de entre 13 e 16 tempestades tropicais para a temporada de furacões de 2007, que começou no dia 1º de junho e termina em 30 de novembro.

Do total das tempestades, segundo a NOAA, entre sete e nove se transformarão em furacões, dos quais de três a cinco poderiam derivar em furacões de grande intensidade (categoria 3, 4 ou 5, as maiores na escala de intensidade Saffir-Simpson de um máximo de cinco).

Até o momento se formaram três tempestades tropicais na bacia atlântica: "Andrea", "Barry" e "Chantal".

No relatório divulgado hoje, a equipe de meteorologistas da NOAA assinalou que existe 85% de probabilidades de que a bacia atlântica registre nesta temporada de furacões uma atividade acima do normal, embora tenham indicado uma diminuição muito ligeira na formação de tempestades.

Em maio passado, a NOAA previu a formação de entre 13 e 17 tempestades tropicais, das quais entre sete e dez teriam potencial para se transformar em furacões e destes, entre três e cinco se transformariam em furacões de grande intensidade.

"A maior parte das condições atmosféricas e oceânicas se desenvolveram como se esperava e estas mantêm sua consistência em relação ao preconizado em maio", disse no relatório Gerry Bell, chefe da equipe de meteorologistas da NOAA.

Segundo Bell, os padrões climáticos responsáveis das condições atmosféricas que foram gerados na bacia atlântica desde 2005, mantêm suas características e mostram uma temperatura superior à normal na superfície das águas do Caribe e do oceano Atlântico.

Além disso, apontou que estes padrões climáticos revelam uma probabilidade em torno de 50% que o fenômeno conhecido como "La Niña" se forme durante no ápice da temporada de furacões.

Ainda mais importante, acrescentou Bell, é que "já observamos padrões de vento similares" aos criados por "La Niña" através do oceano Pacífico e do Caribe que "estimula o desenvolvimento ciclônico tropical".

"As condições estão prontas para uma temporada mais ativa do que o normal", disse.

O meteorologista americano William Gray previu no dia 3 de agosto a formação de 15 tempestades e oito ciclones, dos quais quatro seriam intensos, na temporada de furacões do Atlântico. 


Fonte: Terra


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2007 às 15:18)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*SEGUIMENTO ESPECIAL*
*Seguimento do 90L passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado " 2007-Atlântico-04-Dean", o 4º sistema tropical no Atlântico esta temporada.*




Entretanto enquanto toda a gente estava a olhar para o 90L, esta área foi decretada como INVEST 91L:













> A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND DISORGANIZED THUNDERSTORM
> ACTIVITY...ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE INTERACTING WITH AN
> UPPER-LEVEL LOW...EXTENDS FROM THE NORTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA
> ACROSS CUBA AND INTO THE FLORIDA STRAITS.  THIS SYSTEM IS MOVING
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2007 às 12:23)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O INVEST 91L apresenta hoje sinais de alguma organização. Vamos lá a ver se não vai ganhar a corrida ao nome "Dean". 
Mas é muito pouco provável, para já é apenas um distúrbio tropical,  muito exposto e pouco organizado. Mas no Golfo do México as evoluções costumam ser muito rápidas.


----------



## RMira (14 Ago 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Vince, se o INVEST 91L se intensificar e com a ajuda do Jet não poderá voltar a acontecer o mesmo que com a Depressão anterior, isto é, ser enviado para nordeste e intensificar possiveis depressões, alterando profundamente o desenho que é sugerido actualmente pelo GFS?


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2007 às 13:16)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



mirones disse:


> Vince, se o INVEST 91L se intensificar e com a ajuda do Jet não poderá voltar a acontecer o mesmo que com a Depressão anterior, isto é, ser enviado para nordeste e intensificar possiveis depressões, alterando profundamente o desenho que é sugerido actualmente pelo GFS?



Com o 91L à partida não, pois os path's provisórios apontam um caminho para NE, para o Texas provavelmente e terá vida curta.
Mas por exemplo com a TD4, o mais do que provável Furacão Dean daqui a uns dias, é um cenário plausível.  Por exemplo ontem ocorreu uma cambalhota nalguns modelos, o GFS por exemplo, passou dum path que passava a sul da Hispaniola, entrando no golfo e dissipando-se no México para outro run onde o mesmo sistema curvava para norte e passando ao largo da costa leste dos EUA e o remanescente a ter um rumo idêntico à situação que descreveste do Chantal. Mas neste caso estariamos a falar num horizonte de quase 2 semanas. Entretanto o GFS já voltou a mudar novamente. 

Mas isso é sempre assim, situações como a do Chantal acontecem algumas vezes todos os anos. É a natureza caótica (e fascinante) do clima. Não sei se conheces a Teoria do Caos e o Efeito Borboleta. 
Quando vemos estas mudanças tão grandes num modelo a longo prazo vem-me de imediato à cabeça o efeito borboleta. Ou seja, uma pequena alteração num determinado local pode ter uma enorme impacto noutro local muito longínquo e muitos dias depois. No sentido figurativo, seria como hoje uma borboleta bater as asas em Cabo Verde e influenciar o nosso clima em Portugal daqui a 2 semanas.


----------



## RMira (14 Ago 2007 às 13:22)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Vince disse:


> Não sei se conheces a Teoria do Caos e o Efeito Borboleta.
> Quando vemos estas mudanças tão grandes num modelo a longo prazo vem-me de imediato à cabeça o efeito borboleta. Ou seja, uma pequena alteração num determinado local pode ter uma enorme impacto noutro local muito longínquo e muitos dias depois. No sentido figurativo, seria como hoje uma borboleta bater as asas em Cabo Verde e influenciar o nosso clima daqui a 2 semanas.



Conheço perfeitamente! Uma teoria que já deu aso a alguns filmes e tudo 

Obrigado pela explicação, vou ficar atento então aos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Mago (14 Ago 2007 às 15:18)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



> A Administração do Oceano e da Atmosfera dos Estados Unidos procedeu a uma ligeira revisão das suas previsões sobre a época de furacões no Atlântico. Espera-se agora que se formem até 16 tempestades tropicais e 9 furacões, em vez das 17 tempestades tropicais e 10 furacões constantes da previsão inicial elaborada em Maio. Mantém-se a previsão de ocorrência de 3 a 5 grandes furacões.


Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Minho (14 Ago 2007 às 22:31)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Esses modelos da NOAA são de um preciosismo interessante. Como conseguem saber que são 1 e não 2  
Acho que seria mais sensato nesse tipo de previsões caracterizar-las qualitativamente.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 00:36)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



Minho disse:


> Esses modelos da NOAA são de um preciosismo interessante. Como conseguem saber que são 1 e não 2
> Acho que seria mais sensato nesse tipo de previsões caracterizar-las qualitativamente.



Embora sendo estranho, rem vindo aos poucos a tornar-se comuns. Em Abril dão intervalos maiores e em Agosto costumam ser mais específicos. De qualquer forma é um valor meramente indicativo julgo eu. 
Começou por nascer aqui há uns anos da necessidade da industria seguradora que necessita de alguma orientação para fixar prémios, e agora são cada vez mais as instituições que se atrevem a adiantar números. Antigamente era apenas a dupla Bill Gray e Phil Klotzbach da Universidade do Colorado (CSU) que as fazem há muitos anos. Mas obviamente são previsões muito falíveis...

Deixo o texto que o jeff Masters escreveu a quando da previsão do UKMet, um organismo que este ano também resolveu adiantar números, e um outro sobre as previsões da CSU.



> *How reliable are the UK Met Office forecasts?*
> This is the first year that the UK Met Office has issued a forecast of hurricane season activity, so we don't have any previous years to evaluate their forecasts. The results of their experimental forecasts issued for the 1987-2002 seasons are scheduled to be published later this year in the peer-reviewed journal Geophysical Research Letters. The UK Met Office claims that their forecast out-performed the forecasts made for the 2005 and 2006 Atlantic hurricane season issued by the other major seasonal forecast groups. I have high hopes for the UK Met Office forecast, since it is based on a promising new method--running a dynamical seasonal prediction computer model of the global atmosphere-ocean system. The Dr. Bill Gray/CSU forecast is based on statistical patterns of hurricane activity observed from past years. These statistical techniques do not work very well when the atmosphere behaves in ways it has not behaved in the past. The UK Met Office forecast avoids this problem by using a global computer forecast model--the GloSea model (short for GLObal SEAsonal model). GloSea is based on the HadCM3 model--one of the leading climate models used to formulate the influential UN Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) report. GloSea subdivides the atmosphere into a 3-dimensional grid 3.75° in longitude, 2.5° in latitude (277.5 km), and 19 levels in the vertical. This atmospheric model is coupled to an ocean model of even higher resolution. The initial state of the atmosphere and ocean as of June 1, 2007 were fed into the model, and the mathematical equations governing the motions of the atmosphere and ocean were solved at each grid point every few minutes, progressing out in time until the end of November (yes, this takes a colossal amount of computer power!) It's well-known that slight errors in specifying the initial state of the atmosphere can cause large errors in the forecast. This "sensitivity to initial conditions" is taken into account by making many model runs, each with a slight variation in the starting conditions which reflect the uncertainty in the initial state. This generates an "ensemble" of forecasts and the final forecast is created by analyzing all the member forecasts of this ensemble. Forty ensemble members were generated for this year's UK Met Office forecast. The researchers counted how many tropical storms formed during the six months the model ran to arrive at their forecast of ten named storms for the remainder of this hurricane season. Of course, the exact timing and location of these ten storms are bound to differ from what the model predicts, since one cannot make accurate forecasts of this nature so far in advance.
> 
> The grid used by GloSea is fine enough to see hurricanes form, but is too coarse to properly handle important features of these storms. This lack of resolution results in the model not generating the right number of storms. This discrepancy is corrected by looking back at time for the years 1987-2002, and coming up with correction factors (i.e., "fudge" factors) that give a reasonable forecast. This year's GloSea forecast shows a cooling trend in the tropical Atlantic sea surface temperature (SST) compared to what we've seen in recent years, and is a major reason why the UK Met Office forecast is so much lower than the other seasonal Atlantic forecasts. I believe that the GloSea model has high enough resolution to do as good a job as the other seasonal hurricane forecasts this year, but it's hard to make an informed judgment until their research results are published. The GloSea forecast is based on sound science, though, and does call into question whether or not the other seasonal forecasts are forecasting unrealistically high levels of hurricane activity in the Atlantic this year. I think that is probably the case, and a better forecast can be made by averaging together the four models into a consensus forecast. Consensus forecasts are difficult to beat, and the consensus of the CSU, NOAA, TSR, and UK Met Office forecasts yields a prediction of 13 more named storms this year, for a total of 15.
> ...





> *How good are the CSU forecasts?*
> The CSU forecast team has been making seasonal hurricane forecasts since 1984. If one grades their late May forecasts based on predictions of a below average, average, or above average season, they have done pretty well over the past eight seasons. Seven of their past eight forecasts have been correct. Their only failure occurred last year, when they called for a very active season, and it was a normal year with 10 named storms, 5 hurricanes, and 2 intense hurricanes. A more rigorous way of determining forecast skill is to compute the mathematical correlation coefficient. A correlation coefficient of 1.0 is a perfect forecast, and 0.0 is a no-skill forecast. The late May CSU forecasts have a respectable correlation coefficient of 0.57 for predicting the number of named storms (1984-2005). This decreases a bit to 0.46 and 0.42 for number of hurricanes and intense hurricanes, respectively. These are respectable correlation coefficients, and the late May CSU forecasts are worth paying attention to. This is in contrast to the December and April CSU forecasts, which have had a correlation coefficient near zero (and thus no skill).
> 
> Last year, the CSU team made their first steering current forecast. They predicted that a ridge of high pressure over the Eastern U.S. would steer more storms than average towards the Gulf Coast. However, the opposite happened--a trough of low pressure set up over the Eastern U.S.--and the 2006 steering current forecast was a bust. They've given up on trying to predict what this year's steering currents might be, citing the need to perform more research on this issue. In theory, such a forecast is possible. Gray and Klotzbach published a 2004 paper showing a statistical relationship between variations in Atlantic sea surface temperature and whether hurricanes are more likely to hit the U.S. Gulf Coast or East Coast. These SST variations influence the steering patterns, and help determine whether a persistent trough of low pressure will settle over the East Coast and recurve hurricanes out to sea--as happened in 2006--or whether a ridge of high pressure will settle in, pushing more storms towards the Gulf Coast--as happened in 2004 and 2005. The problem with all of these statistical Atlantic seasonal forecasts is that the atmosphere/ocean system is always changing in new ways that have not occurred in the past. Thus, a statistical scheme that works for forecasting past activity is much worse at predicting the coming year's activity. There is hope that the global dynamical computer models used to forecast the weather will soon be able to surpass the statistical methods used by the CSU team. Indeed, recent papers have shown the the European model (ECMWF) and GFDL model both make seasonal hurricane forecasts that rival the CSU forecasts in skill. No word yet on when these new computer model seasonal forecasts will be available to the public though--more research is needed to develop them.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 01:14)

*Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*SEGUIMENTO ESPECIAL*
*Seguimento do 91L/TD5 passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado " 2007-Atlântico-04-Erin, o 5º sistema tropical no Atlântico esta temporada.*


Temos assim 2 tempestades tropicais no Atlântico no dia 15 de Agosto, o ERIN e o DEAN exactamente quando a climatologia nos diz que a época no Atlântico começa a sério.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2007 às 17:56)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Enquanto temos o DEAN no Atlântico (ver tópico dedicado) alguns  modelos estão a insistir num novo sistema tropical  a começar a formar-se no próximo Domingo.

*
GFS a 118 horas*






*Diagrama de fases*


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2007 às 19:39)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Para as várias pessoas que perguntaram por MP sobre o médio prazo, infelizmente há de facto uma zona a manter sobre vigilância e que se poderá desenvolver.







Mas antes que começem a ter excessivas preocupações, devo alertar que:

1) É ainda muito cedo. Nas últimas semanas tivemos muitas coisas deste tipo que não se desenvolveram, o normal é mesmo não se desenvolverem. A médio prazo as coisas são muito imprevisiveis.

2) E para já, o desenvolvimento previsto é de um sistema bastante fraco, e o trajecto actual é para norte, rumo à costa da Florida onde chegaria no dia 25, ou seja, não afecta as tradicionais zonas onde os portugueses passam férias.






Aqui no forum prometemos que vamos acompanhar estas situações  ainda com mais atenção do que é costume.


----------



## loukima (20 Ago 2007 às 00:01)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Boa noite,

Em primeiro lugar, os meus parabéns pelo excelente site/fórum, o qual conheci através de pesquisas sobre o "Dean".

Dado ter viagem para a Jamaica marcada para 17 de Setembro (estadia em Negril, extremo oeste da Jamaica), gostaria de ter uma perspectiva do que será expectável para essa data. 

Atendendo ao que foi referido neste tópico, este ano prevê-se um ano muito activo nesta matéria de furacões.

Quando reservei a viagem (lua de mel), aconselharam-me a Jamaica na agência de viagens, dado que nas Caraíbas seria o país com menos probabilidades de ser afectado por este tipo de fenómenos naturais (o que já percebi que não corresponde 100% à verdade ).


Desde já obrigado pelos esclarecimentos que possam fornecer.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



loukima disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, os meus parabéns pelo excelente site/fórum, o qual conheci através de pesquisas sobre o "Dean".
> 
> ...




Aqui ficam as 7 principais bacias de formação de furacões:


> 1 - Oceano Pacífico Norte Ocidental: Atividades de tempestade tropical nesta região freqüentemente afeta a China, Japão, a Filipinas, e Taiwan. Esta é sem dúvida a bacia mais ativa e responde por um terço da atividade de furacões no mundo.
> 
> 2 - Oceano Pacífico Norte Oriental: Esta é a segunda bacia mais ativa no mundo, e também é a mais densa (um grande número de tempestades para uma pequena área de oceano). Tempestades que formam nesta bacia podem afetar o México ocidental, Havaí e em ocasiões extremamente raras, Califórnia. O Central Pacific Hurricane Center é o responsável para prever a parte ocidental desta área, e o National Hurricane Center para a parte oriental.
> 
> ...



fonte :Wikipédia


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 01:09)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



loukima disse:


> Dado ter viagem para a Jamaica marcada para 17 de Setembro (estadia em Negril, extremo oeste da Jamaica), gostaria de ter uma perspectiva do que será expectável para essa data.
> Atendendo ao que foi referido neste tópico, este ano prevê-se um ano muito activo nesta matéria de furacões.



Preve-se um ano médio, mas a data em que vais é uma das semanas em que tradicionalmente é mais activo o Atlântico. 



loukima disse:


> Quando reservei a viagem (lua de mel), aconselharam-me a Jamaica na agência de viagens, dado que nas Caraíbas seria o país com menos probabilidades de ser afectado por este tipo de fenómenos naturais (o que já percebi que não corresponde 100% à verdade ).



Pois... em termos estatisticos até pode ser dos menos atingidos, mas simplesmente porque é pequeno, com menos área e assim vicia um pouco as estatísticas por país.

Quanto à tua Lua de Mel, ainda falta muito tempo, e é impossivel previsões a tanta distância. Vai passando por cá uma semana antes da viagem a ver se há algo no horizonte.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2007 às 12:58)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Como prometido ontem, mais uma pequena análise para os que vão de férias para os tropicos e estão preocupados.

A situação que falei ontem mantem-se, no entanto por exemplo o modelo GFS praticamente desistiu da hipotese de se desenvolver. Outros modelos também não indicam praticamente nada de relevante, apenas uma depressão fraca. 
A única excepção para já é o modelo canadiano CMC, que é um modelo que é respeitado porque foi o 1º a prever o Katrina em 2005, mas é um modelo que todos consideram exagerado, vê desenvolvimentos tropicais constantemente, nestas últimas semanas já devem ter sido dezenas.

No entanto, nesta altura do ano é de sempre se seguir com atenção qualquer pequena hipotese. O proprio NHC mantem o local sobre vigilância e não descarta a hipotese de se desenvolver.

*INVEST 92L*
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/








> SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS SLIGHTLY INCREASED A FEW HUNDRED MILES NORTHEAST
> OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS IN ASSOCIATION WITH A TROPICAL WAVE.
> UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE FORECAST TO GRADUALLY WEAKEN OVER THE WESTERN
> ATLANTIC DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...AND SOME SLOW DEVELOPMENT
> ...



CMC a 132 horas:






Mas mesmo que o modelo CMC estivesse certo, estariamos a falar num sistema que chegaria à Florida daqui a 5/6 dias e não afectaria as Caraíbas. 
Mas olhando para os modelos, diria que a probalidade disto acontecer é minima.


De resto, num prazo de uma semana não há aparentemente nada mais no horizonte. A mais longo prazo, não vale a pena traçar cenários porque seriam irrelevantes dado o dinamismo da atmosfera. Estamos na pior altura do ano em termos de furacões no Atlântico, é preciso estar sempre a seguir a situação diariamente com atenção.


----------



## ritagomes (20 Ago 2007 às 15:48)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

OLÁ!

É a primeira vez que visito este forum e fiquei supreendida... Mtos parabens , este forum é mto bom...
Dá para nos mantermos actualizados relativamente às tempestades e furacões, uma vez que a informação é credível e constantemente actualizada 

Dia 27/08 (2.ªf) tenho viagem marcada para Républica Domnicana. 
O furacão Dean deixou-me mto preocupada e receosa. É certo que já passou na Républica Dominicana, no entanto continuo a temer formações de tempestades, ou tempo instável (chuva, vento)  
Terei motivos para estar preocupada? 
Já existem previsões meteorológicas para a semana?
Será que vou apanhar chuva e vento?

Uma vez que passou recentemente o Dean pela Republica Dominicana, as probabilidades de existirem tempestades para a semana diminui?

Agradeço toda e qualquer informação sobre as previsões metereológicas para Punta Cana de 27/08 a 03/09... Ainda deve ser cedo, mas logo que saibam de algo, agradeço...


----------



## Seavoices (20 Ago 2007 às 15:59)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Boa tarde e bem vinda ao fórum. Recomendo que passes no tópico de apresentações.

Nesta altura do ano, as formações que podem ocorrer e originar os furações nas caraíbas aparecem com uma velocidade muito elevada e com uma frequência muito alta. Mas grande parte dessas formações dissipam-se pelos mais variados motivos.

Como tal, e como está descrito na mensagem anterior, uma formação deste tipo pode surgir a qualquer momento e poder originar um furação que possa passar na zona onde irás estar de férias. É certo que não existem neste momento nem a esta hora indícios que se possa formar um novo furação que possa passar nas caraíbas durante as próximas semanas, mas a informação que se pode dar nesta altura é muito pouco fiável e pode mudar a qualquer momento. Tanto podes ter uma semana óptima, como podes ter uma tempestade tropical em cima(um passo antes de um furacão Cat. 1) ou até mesmo um furacão! Numa situação extrema e em condições com probabilidade muito baixa, poderás ter um furação por semana a passar no mesmo ponto. Sei que é um exagero mas serve para entenderem a incapacidade de se prever estes fenómenos.

Durante esta semana aconselho-te a seguires os tópicos do Vince relativamente aos possíveis furacões no atlântico mas sem nunca deixares de estar em contacto com a tua agência de viagem para confirmares se o Dean criou problemas na zona e nas estruturas presentes na tua zona de férias (tão mais do que saberes se vai estar bom tempo, é se existem as condições para teres umas excelentes férias e não saires defraudada com aquilo que eles te possam oferecer)

Como recomendação, esta é uma altura muito volátil, logo pouco recomendável para férias nas caraíbas, sendo que a melhor altura é sempre antes de Agosto e depois do início de Novembro, onde a probabilidade de teres tempestades é bem mais baixa.

Boas férias! 



ritagomes disse:


> OLÁ!
> 
> É a primeira vez que visito este forum e fiquei supreendida... Mtos parabens , este forum é mto bom...
> Dá para nos mantermos actualizados relativamente às tempestades e furacões, uma vez que a informação é credível e constantemente actualizada
> ...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 11:33)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Mais uma actualização sobre a zona em observação que desde ontem se denomina oficialmente *INVEST 92L*

Há agora condições um pouco mais favoráveis a que haja desenvolvimentos, alguns sinais (fracos) duma circulação em superficie e windshear a diminuir.
Mas as probalidades de que se desenvolva ainda são reduzidas.








> A BROAD AND DISORGANIZED AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS...LOCATED
> A FEW HUNDRED MILES NORTH-NORTHEAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD
> ISLANDS...IS ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE.  UPPER-LEVEL WINDS
> ARE EXPECTED TO GRADUALLY BECOME MORE FAVORABLE FOR SLOW
> ...



A desenvolver-se, o trajecto preliminar previsto por modelos será este:






Para quem está preocupado com as férias nas Caraíbas, acrescento que a partir desta zona é quase impossível ele ir muito para sul, é praticamente contra-natura, devido à força de Coriolis da rotacção da Terra.

Para quem quer seguir atentamente, recomendo sempre a utilização do site do NHC. Os INVEST não aparecem nos avisos até se desenvolverem, aparecem no Graphical Outlook e nas Discussions.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

Imagens  aqui:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/float2.html


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 21:00)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



REASON disse:


> É possível saber qual é a probabilidade de haver outro furacão ou tempestade tropical para os próximos dias? Pois vou para Cuba no final do mês...Obrigado.



Deixo estas imagens para perceberem porquê é que esta altura é complicada. Mas não se assustem, porque sempre foi assim, hoje é que o assunto é mais mediatizado. Há muitos ciclones tropicais, ma a área por onde circulam também é imensa. Este ano, o Dean foi o 1º furacão, a época está prevista como média. O ano passado foi das mais calmas de há muitos anos. Em 2005 é que foi o pior ano desde que há registos.

*Distribuição por meses (Atlântico)*






*Trajectos (1950  2005)*
Desde a formação aos remanescentes extratropicais









Hoobit disse:


> Então quer dizer que o próximo furacão será o Félix?
> Mal se comece a formar é logo detectável via satélite??
> Estes fenómenos começaram a despertar interesse em saber como tudo acontece.



É um pouco mais complexo do que isso, há uma serie de condições que tem que estar reunidas. Por exemplo, uma zona de baixa pressão, uma circulação em superficie, baixo windshear, temperaturas da água elevadas, etc,etc.No satélite por vezes há formações espectaculares que não tem futuro nenhum. Mas os satélites são essenciais para detectar muitas coisas, como por exemplo a tal circulação.
Se tens interesse estás no site certo, aqui todos nós gostamos destas coisas, e há muita informação no forum. Para uma introdução rápida aos ciclones tropicais, recomendo este link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_cyclone


----------



## dany (21 Ago 2007 às 21:15)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Vince, 
depois do Dean qual a previsão para o Félix?
Temos pelo  menos 1 semana de descanso para o lado do México?

você já havia dito que após a tempestade geralmente vem a bonança 
Pelo o que vi na Jamaica hoje o sol voltou, mas não está tão quente né? Máxima de 29graus.
Será que o tempo abrirá em Cancun pós DEAN?

Obrigada Dany


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 21:17)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

*Principais furacões na América e no Caribe desde 1980*

Esta é a relação dos principais furacões que passaram pela América do Norte e pelo Caribe desde 1980: 
- Agosto de 1980 - O furacão "Allen" causa 100 mortos e 200 mil desabrigados no Caribe. 
- 28 de setembro de 1980 - O ciclone "Herminia" mata 30 pessoas e deixa 175 mil desabrigados no México. 
- Setembro de 1984 - O furacão "Odilia" deixa 40 mortos e centenas de desaparecidos em Acapulco (Guerrero, México). 
- Novembro de 1985 - Durante sua passagem pelo Golfo do México, Panamá, Cuba, Jamaica e Flórida (Estados Unidos), o furacão "Kate" mata 15 pessoas e deixa milhares de desabrigados. 
- 10 de setembro de 1988 - O furacão "Gilbert" atinge o sudeste do México, Jamaica, Guatemala, Nicarágua, Texas (EUA) e Cuba, contabilizando 350 mortos e US$ 8 bilhões em perdas. 
- Outubro de 1988 - O furacão "Juana" deixa 340 mortos e 500 mil desabrigados na Nicarágua. 
- 16 de setembro de 1989 - O "Hugo" mata dez pessoas em Porto Rico e deixa US$ 600 milhões em perdas. 
- 23 a 26 de agosto de 1992 - O furacão "Andrews" passa pelo arquipélago das Bahamas, Flórida e Luisiana (EUA) e provoca 44 mortes e US$ 30 bilhões em danos materiais. 
- 16 a 23 de setembro de 1993 - O furacão "Gert" atinge Honduras e Nicarágua, matando 100 pessoas e deixando 200 mil desabrigados. 
Noo México, são 29 mortos, 125 desaparecidos e 50 mil desabrigados. 
- 3 a 5 de outubro de 1995 - O furacão "Opal" castiga a costa do Golfo do México e deixa 35 mortos e 150 mil desabrigados em sua passagem pelos estados americanos de Flórida, Alabama e Geórgia. 
- 13 a 16 de outubro de 1995 - O furacão "Roxana" atinge o Golfo do México e os estados de Tabasco, Campeche, Iucatã e Quintana Roo, deixando 21 mortos, 22 desaparecidos e 40 mil desabrigados. 
- 28 de julho de 1996 - O furacão "César" deixa 60 mortos, 12 feridos e US$ 60 milhões em perdas em sua passagem pela América Central. 
- 10 de setembro de 1996 - O furacão "Hortênsia" atravessa Porto Rico e mata 14 pessoas, deixando dez desaparecidos e 2 mil desabrigados. 
- 17 de outubro de 1996 - O furacão "Lili" castiga Honduras e Cuba, com seis mortos e dois mil desabrigados. O prejuízo em Cuba chegou a US$ 500 milhões. 
- 20 de novembro de 1996 - O furacão "Marco" atinge Honduras, Guatemala e Costa Rica, deixando 12 mortos. 
- 9 de outubro de 1997 - O furacão "Pauline" chega à cidade de Acapulco e atravessa os estados de Chiapas e Oaxaca, matando 210 pessoas e deixando 150 mil desabrigados. 
- 21 a 26 de setembro de 1998 - O furacão "Georges" mata mais de 350 pessoas em sua passagem por Haiti, República Dominicana (onde foi registrado o maior número de vítimas), Cuba, Porto Rico e o sul da Flórida. Os prejuízos são avaliados em milhões de dólares, e milhares de pessoas ficaram desabrigadas. 
*- 26 a 31 de outubro de 1998 - O furacão "Mitch", o pior do século, deixa mais de 10 mil mortos, 12 mil desaparecidos, cerca de 3 milhões de desabrigados e enormes danos materiais na América Central. 
Honduras e Nicarágua são os países mais atingidos, mas Guatemala, El Salvador, Panamá, Costa Rica e Belize também sofrem graves danos.* 
- 6 a 7 de setembro de 1999 - O furacão "Greg" deixa 11 mortos e milhares de desabrigados nos estados mexicanos de Oaxaca e Michoacán e na Cidade do México. 
- 14 a 16 de setembro de 1999 - O furacão "Floyd" deixa 45 mortos em uma ampla faixa do nordeste dos EUA, principalmente na Carolina do Norte e Nova Jersey. 
- 21 de fevereiro de 2000 - O furacão "Carlotta" causa oito mortes no México e deixa 10 mil desabrigados nos estados de Chiapas, Tabasco e Guerrero. 
- 26 de setembro de 2001 - O furacão "Juliette" deixa seis mortos e milhares de desabrigados em vários estados do México. Os mais atingidos são Chiapas, Guerrero e Oaxaca, no sudeste, e Michoacán, Colima, Jalisco, Sinaloa e Zacatecas. 
- 9 de outubro de 2001 - O furacão "Iris" provoca 23 mortes e deixa mais de 100 mil desabrigados, destruindo centenas de casas em sua passagem pela América Central e México. Os países mais atingidos foram Belize, onde morreram 20 passageiros de um barco turístico, Guatemala, com um morto, e México, com outros dois. 
- 2 a 5 de novembro de 2001 - O furacão "Michelle" deixa seis mortos, 14 desaparecidos e 27.179 desabrigados em Honduras. Na Nicarágua foram seis mortos, 12 desaparecidos e 5.636 desabrigados. 
Em Cuba houve cinco mortes e mais de 700 mil pessoas ficaram desabrigadas, na maior catástrofe natural da ilha em mais de 50 anos. 
- 18 a 19 de setembro de 2003 - O furacão "Isabel" mata 28 pessoas e deixa um prejuízo de mais de US$ 2 bilhões na Costa Leste dos Estados Unidos. 
- 13 a 14 de agosto de 2004 - O furacão "Charley" deixa 27 mortos, quatro deles em Cuba e 23 na Flórida (EUA), centenas de milhares de desabrigados e um prejuízo avaliado em US$ 17,5 bilhões. 
- 7 de setembro de 2004 - O furacão "Frances" assola as Bahamas e os estados americanos da Flórida e da Geórgia, matando 16 pessoas. 
- 10 a 15 de setembro de 2004 - O furacão "Ivan", o sexto ciclone mais forte até o momento no Atlântico, deixa 82 mortos ao passar por Caribe, sul dos EUA e norte da Venezuela. A maior parte das vítimas era de Granada e Jamaica. 
- 12 de julho de 2005 - O furacão "Dennis" deixa 45 mortos, 16 desaparecidos e 15 mil desabrigados no Haiti, onde chegou após causar oito mortos no sudeste dos EUA. Em Cuba, "Dennis" provocou 16 mortes e danos materiais superiores a US$ 1,4 bilhão. 
- 18 de julho de 2005 - O furacão "Emily" deixa cinco mortos na Jamaica e um em Granada. 
- 25 a 29 de agosto de 2005 - O furacão "Katrina" inunda grandes áreas da Louisiana, Mississipi e Alabama, onde causa pelo menos 1.833 mortos, deixando mais de 1,5 milhão de desabrigados e um prejuízo de mais de ? 63 bilhões. 
A cidade de Nova Orleans fica inundada em 80%. 
- Outubro de 2005 - O furacão "Stan" deixa pelo menos 670 mortos e 850 desaparecidos na Guatemala, 69 mortos em El Salvador, 49 no sul do México, nove na Nicarágua, mil em Honduras e dois na Costa Rica, além de milhares de desabrigados. Segundo a ONU, os mortos em toda a América Central seriam em torno de dois mil. 
- 28 de outubro de 2005 - O furacão "Wilma" causa 22 mortes no sul da Flórida, depois de inundar Havana (Cuba) e matar seis pessoas na Península de Iucatã (México). 

O Globo


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2007 às 23:58)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

A zona em observação *INVEST92L* que falei nos meus últimos 2 post's "evaporou-se"...

O NHC diz que as condições se deterioraram, e o INVEST92L já desapareceu do site do NRL e também do site do SDD
Portanto... este já morreu. Não é daqui que nasce o Felix !



> THE BROAD AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS...LOCATED A FEW HUNDRED
> MILES NORTH-NORTHWEST OF PUERTO RICO...HAS NOT BECOME ANY BETTER
> ORGANIZED THIS MORNING. UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE BECOMING LESS
> FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT AS THIS SYSTEM MOVES WESTWARD NEAR 20
> MPH.





Amanhã volto a ver o que nos dão os modelos a médio prazo, se há alguma coisa nova no horizonte, à primeira vista temos apenas mais uma poderosa onda tropical a largar Africa, vou verificar amanhã se algum modelo prevê desenvolvimentos. Foi daqui que saiu o Dean, mas a existirem desenvolvimentos a partir desta zona levam sempre muitos dias a chegar dada a distância até às Caraíbas, Golfo do México e Costa leste dos EUA.


----------



## REASON (22 Ago 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Boa noite, 
Vince já há mais novidades sobre a nova "onda tropical que saiu de África"?


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*



REASON disse:


> Boa noite,
> Vince já há mais novidades sobre a nova "onda tropical que saiu de África"?



Oi Reason. Estive a checkar agora vários modelos, e nenhum deles desenvolve nenhuma depressão associada a qualquer onda tropical que pudesse ter desenvolvimento tropical, até às 144 horas (6 dias). Para já, a nível de modelos, está tudo tranquilo no Atlântico, quer na ZICT (Zona de convergência intertropical) quer noutras zonas. Mas como tenho dito repetidas vezes, nesta altura do ano é preciso ir acompanhando diariamente.


----------



## REASON (22 Ago 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Mais uma vez, obrigado Vince.
Até ao final do mês venho aqui absorver toda a informação sobre o tempo tropical...


----------



## Anabela (23 Ago 2007 às 00:00)

*Como estará o tempo na Jamaica de 29/08 a 05/09?*

Boa Noite Vince, 

Queria ir de férias para a jamaica (negril) a 29 de Agosto, mas com a passagem do furacão...tenho receio que o tempo não seja o melhor.

Gostaria da sua opinião sobre o tempo que se seguirá de 29/08 a 05/09 para me decidir.

Aproveito para lhe dar os parabens sobre este forum.

Cumprimentos,

Anabela


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 00:32)

*Re: Como estará o tempo na Jamaica de 29/08 a 05/09?*



Anabela disse:


> Boa Noite Vince,
> Queria ir de férias para a jamaica (negril) a 29 de Agosto, mas com a passagem do furacão...tenho receio que o tempo não seja o melhor.
> Gostaria da sua opinião sobre o tempo que se seguirá de 29/08 a 05/09 para me decidir.
> Aproveito para lhe dar os parabens sobre este forum.
> ...



Até à data de partida não há para já nada que indique desenvolvimentos, mas nem eu nem ninguém pode afirmar que não apareça qualquer coisa.
A partir daí, ou seja, a mais do que uma semana, não vale  sequer a pena analisar pois não teria qualquer valor.

Já disse isto mais do que uma vez, não havendo nada a curto prazo, ou seja, se daqui a 3 dias fossem de férias para um local onde os modelos indicavam uma passagem dum furacão, aí sim tem que se mudar de planos por segurança. De outra forma eu acho que ninguém deve modificar os seus planos de viagens, porque a probalidade de termos azar é apesar de tudo muito reduzida. A área onde passam furacões é  extensa. E primeiro eles tem que se desenvolver. E ao desenvolverem-se podem nem sequer chegar a furacão. Uma vez sendo furacões, podem ter trajectos muito diferentes. E  demorar alguns dias a lá chegar. São tantos "se" 's que a decisão inteligente não é deixar de fazer umas férias há muito planeadas, é simplesmente estar vigilante para o caso do tal azar improvável acontecer.
Todos os anos uns 30 mil portugueses passam férias em zonas afectadas por furacões na pior altura possivel. A maioria não tem qualquer problema, mas há sempre uns grupos de 500, 1000 ou 1500 pessoas que têm azar num ou noutro ano. Mas nem sempre. Fala-se naturalmente muito destas, mas as outras não tiveram qualquer problema.É claro que agora a tal probalidade de se ter azar é maior agora em princípios de Setembro do que em Julho por exemplo. Explicando melhor: a probalidade de haver um furacão no Atlântico até acabarem as suas férias é elevada nesta altura do ano. Mas a probalidade de estar no caminho desse furacão é muito reduzida. Mas eu por exemplo, em 2005 passei férias em Cancun em Julho para fugir aos furacões de Agosto e Setembro, e em 2 semanas tive que me preocupar com 3. Mas acabei por ter sorte, um foi muito pequeno e passou antes de chegar, outro passou ao lado em Cuba e outro chegou depois de me ir embora. E correu tudo bem.


----------



## Hoobit (23 Ago 2007 às 23:12)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Boas pessoal!!!!

Bem tou a ver que neste momento já está tudo a acalmar um pouco mais...em relação às pessoas irem de férias, eu concordo com a opinião do Vince, é sempre imprevisivel. Eu também vou para Negril, mas no dia 24 de Setembro. Até lá é todos irmos vigiando bem a situação dos malandros furacões...

Saudações!!!


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 08:15)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

O Atlântico continua muito calmo.









> 000
> ABNT20 KNHC 240205
> TWOAT
> *TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK*
> ...



E mesmo espreitando os modelos até uma semana, nada de importante a assinalar para já, apenas o CMC canadiano e o NGP estão a esboçar qualquer uma baixa pressão no sul do Mar das Caraíbas quase junto ao Panama e com um trajecto quase sempre junto à costa ou mesmo sobre terra, pelo que mesmo que se confirmasse nada sairia dalí. E pelo menos o CMC como já disse anteriormente, é um modelo muito "nervoso", todas as semanas vê várias coisas novas. Enquanto outros modelos não se juntarem a esse cenário, não vale a pena ter preocupações.


----------



## Anabela (24 Ago 2007 às 11:20)

*Re: Como estará o tempo na Jamaica de 29/08 a 05/09?*

Olá!

Obrigada pela informação é sempre bom poder contar com a opinião de quem sabe. Bem...de qualquer forma decidi ir mais tarde, vou a 24 de Setembro.

Vou continuar a seguir o vosso forum.

Anabela


----------



## dany (24 Ago 2007 às 16:24)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Olá Vince e todos do forum,
eu realmente embarco na terça, dia 28/08 para Cancun. Minha agencia de viagens confirmou tudo. 
Espero ter muito sol e nenhum cheiro de furacao ou chuva tropical. Mas vou estar atenta ás nuvens para lhe enviar fotos Vince.

Qualquer ar frio que voce perceber POST aqui ta??? Vou estar atenta ao site até segunda!


Beso Dany


----------



## Hoobit (24 Ago 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Eheh companheira de viagem....vai tudo a 24 de Setembro 

O meu recei é o atlântico andar calmo, como dizem...humm


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 22:08)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atl. Norte)*

Mais uma actualização do Atlânico, que tem estado bastante calmo.
Neste momento temos um Invest, 93L, na Baia de Campeche, Golfo do México, mas não está previsto qualquer desenvolvimento, visto que o disturbio está desorganizado e evoluirá para Oeste, ou seja, para o México.








> *TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 1130 AM EDT SUN AUG 26 2007
> 
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml

Há uma outra área, onde há alguma actividade, mas não está sequer referenciado no Tropical Outlook do NHC que pûs em cima, mas eventualmente estará amanhã e continuar activa. De qualquer forma, é só mais um local para observar, não apresenta de momento qualquer desenvolvimento relevante.








> A LARGE AREA OF DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LOCATED OVER
> THE CENTRAL CARIBBEAN IS ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE. THERE
> ARE NO SIGNS OF A CLOSED SURFACE CIRCULATION AND DEVELOPMENT..IF
> ANY...IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS THE SYSTEM MOVES WESTWARD
> AROUND 15 TO 20 MPH.




Quanto a modelos, começa agora a aparecer alguma actividade daqui a 6/7 dias, com alguns modelos fiáveis a indicarem um possível desenvolvinto na ZCIT próximo de Cabo Verde. Mas estamos a falar ainda de previsões de modelos a muitas horas de distância. Mas é normal que alguma coisa surga, anormal seria o contrário, para a data em que estamos. 

É uma situação para ir acompanhado ao longo dos dias, se se vai mantendo o cenário, se vários modelos começam a coincidir, se a desenvolver-se qual será a intensidade, qual o trajecto,etc, etc.


Uma curiosidade climática, há 22 meses que nenhum furacão atinge os EUA, sobretudo devido à época muito fraca do ano passado.


----------



## Rog (27 Ago 2007 às 17:51)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atlântico)*

Três situações em analise, referidas pelo NHC:


----------



## byside (27 Ago 2007 às 18:18)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atlântico)*

olá a todos.
desde já quero agradecer as preciosas informações que este forum fornece aos utilizadores.
mas o que me traz cá e me preocupa é que no dia 1 de Setembro parto para Punta Cana para as merecidas férias e vejo que se está a formar algo no 
"horizonte".
Deverei estar preocupado ou não passa de actividade que não formará nenhum furacão que me estrague as férias?.

Abraços e obrigado.


----------



## filipept (27 Ago 2007 às 19:27)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atlântico)*

Neste momento apenas está catalogada uma tempestade tropical no Atlantico Norte (ponto 1 da foto do Rog). Penso que existe grandes possibilidades de se vir a formar algo, principalmente do ponto 3, devido ás temperaturas da agua do mar, mas aguardemos pelas analizes dos especialistas cá do nosso forum 





Localização da tempestade tropical e possivel trajectória.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2007 às 20:19)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atlântico)*



filipept disse:


> Neste momento apenas está catalogada uma tempestade tropical no Atlantico Norte (ponto 1 da foto do Rog). Penso que existe grandes possibilidades de se vir a formar algo, principalmente do ponto 3, devido ás temperaturas da agua do mar, mas aguardemos pelas analizes dos especialistas cá do nosso forum
> Localização da tempestade tropical e possivel trajectória.



Oi, 
Não é uma tempestade, é apenas um INVEST, o 93L

Resumidamente, um INVEST significa um disturbio tropical sob investigação. Por exemplo das 3 areas do post do Rog, apenas esta que referes é um Invest neste momento, as outras estão sob observação mas ainda não decidiram tornar as áreas como Invest, provavelmente querem ver a evolução durante mais algumas horas. 

Uma vez decretado um Invest, isso desencadeia uma serie de mecanismos entre várias entidades. As atenções são "focadas" para a área, como por exemplo, as entidades que fornecem imagens de satélite, que posicionam as aplicações/software/sites sobre esta área (os chamados floaters), os modelos de sistemas tropicais começam a ser configurados e inicializados no disturbio, etc,etc. Também começam por exemplo a ser planeados os voos de reconhecimento, e no NHC provavelmente entra em acção um planeamento especial, etc,etc.

Os INVEST são numerados de 90 a 99, seguidos de uma letra:
L Atlântico
E Pacífico Este
W Pacífico Oeste
etc...

Quando chega ao 99 recomeça no 90. Neste caso do Atlântico isso já sucedeu, já vamos na 2ª "rodada" de números, o que significa que já vamos no 14º invest da época no Atlântico, ou seja, boa parte dos Invest's não se desenvolve... Se o disturbio se desenvolver aí chegará a depressão tropical, e é também numerada, TD nº xpto (Tropical Depression), e só se a TD continuar a evoluir até chegar a TS (Tropical Storm) é que ela finalmente tem direito a um nome, podendo a partir daí chegar ou não a furacão.

Neste caso do 93L, era um disturbio sob observação desde ontem, mas que hoje já está onshore e pouco mais sairá dali.

Peo contrário, a área assinalada como "3" no post do Rog, penso que hoje talvez seja decretada como Invest94L, ou então vão esperar até amanhã.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2007 às 20:34)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atlântico)*



byside disse:


> mas o que me traz cá e me preocupa é que no dia 1 de Setembro parto para Punta Cana para as merecidas férias e vejo que se está a formar algo no
> "horizonte".
> Deverei estar preocupado ou não passa de actividade que não formará nenhum furacão que me estrague as férias?.



Não deve ficar preocupado (sei que é impossível) mas apenas alerta. Das 3 áreas sob observação, aquela marcada como "3" no post do Rog apresenta alguns sinais, mas para já muito precoces. Para já é quase nada, ainda tem que evoluir bastante para se desenvolver, e se se desenvolver, muitos trajectos pode tomar.

Esta onda tropical está associada a uma depressão de 1012mb, e esteve com convecção bastante activa esta tarde, mas ainda de forma desorganizada. Apresenta também alguns sinais de circulação e está praticamente desanexada da ZCIT. O Windshear está a baixar muito nessa zona, e o único factor mesmo inibidor é o muito ar seco a norte do disturbio.

Se a convecção continuar a disparar de forma consistente e os sinais de circulação se tornarem mais evidentes até amanhã, penso que será decretado o Invest 94L e será um sistema a seguir com atenção redobrada.



> 3. ANOTHER TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED OVER THE FAR EASTERN ATLANTIC ABOUT
> 800 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  *SLOW
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF
> DAYS AT IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 15 TO 20 MPH.*


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml



> TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 35W S OF 16N MOVING W 10-15 KT. LOW
> LEVEL CYCLONIC TURNING IS NOTED ON SATELLITE IMAGERY JUST N OF
> THE ITCZ. A 1012 MB LOW IS THUS PUT AT 10.5N35W. CLUSTERS OF
> SCATTERED MODERATE CONVECTION ARE FROM 8N-12N BETWEEN 30W-40W.
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATWDAT+shtml/271031.shtml?


----------



## filipept (27 Ago 2007 às 21:54)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atlântico)*

Exactamente Vince, eu é que não prestei bem atenção e esquecime de ler o que está associado á imagem "Invest 93l 
Wind: 25 MPH — Location: 22.4 96.8W — Movement: WNW 
This area of disturbed weather has the potential for tropical development.".
Obrigado pela correcção


----------



## byside (28 Ago 2007 às 00:35)

*Re: Época Furacões 2007 (Atlântico)*

Muito obrigado Vince pelo post de resposta 
Aliviou-me um pouquito!!!! 
Espero que se dissipe e se formem apenas pequenas nuvens que refresquem o ambiente na praia. 

Continuarei atento à situação e a consultar o vosso forum fantástico.

Abraços a todos.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2007 às 14:32)

*Invest 94L*

Como já suspeitava ontem, temos então hoje oficialmente o Invest 94L.

 NRL 94L
 NOAA SDD 94L Floater

Não há muito mais a acrescentar ao que disse ontem, para já não impressiona de todo nas imagens de satélite, mas obviamente subiu-se mais um grau na escala de alerta.














> SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE
> LOCATED OVER THE FAR EASTERN ATLANTIC...ABOUT 900 MILES
> WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS...REMAINS LIMITED AND
> DISORGANIZED.  *DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO
> ...


----------



## REASON (28 Ago 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Boa noite Vince,
Dá para saber quanto tempo leva o Invest 94L a chegar às caraíbas?


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2007 às 22:32)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



REASON disse:


> Boa noite Vince,
> Dá para saber quanto tempo leva o Invest 94L a chegar às caraíbas?



O 94L não apresentou qualquer progresso hoje, a convecção parece até bastante desinteressante nas imagens satélite, no entanto as condições vão tornar-se um pouco mais favoráveis amanhã. Mas é sempre bom ele agora estar assim obviamente, a desenvolver-se, quanto mais tarde melhor,menos tempo terá de se intensificar. Por exemplo o Dean neste zona já era uma depressão tropical à beira de tempestade tropical, e o 94L para já é apenas um disturbio. Vamos ver como estará amanhã, que isto nos tropicos por vezes muda de forma muito rápida.








> A TROPICAL WAVE AND A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT
> MIDWAY BETWEEN AFRICA AND THE LESSER ANTILLES ARE PRODUCING
> DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE FOR SOME DEVELOPMENT AS THIS SYSTEM MOVES WESTWARD AT 15 TO 20 MPH.*
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml




*Discussion do NWS de San Juan (Puerto Rico)*



> THE NEXT TROPICAL WAVE...CURRENTLY NEAR 40 WEST...IS CURRENTLY A
> FEATURE OF INTEREST. MOST OF THE CURRENT GUIDANCE BRINGS AND OPEN
> WAVE ACROSS THE ISLANDS IN THE FRIDAY TO SATURDAY TIME
> PERIOD...WHICH WOULD RESULT IN A SIGNIFICANT INCREASE IN WEATHER
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 21:11)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Actualização de hoje, um dia que se pode dizer de bastante agitado. Tinhamos o 94L, ao qual se junto o 95L ao largo da costa leste americana, e temos 2 ondas tropicais para acompanhar, uma em Cabo Verde e outra sobre o Yukatan, esta próximo de outro Invest, mas do lado do Pacífico, o 95E, Pacífico Leste, onde hoje se formou a Tempestade Tropical Gil.


*Panorama Geral*












*Invest 94L*
O disturbio hoje permanece desorganizado, depois duma manhã que parecia bastante activo, foi depois durante a tarde muito afectado pelo ar seco e pelo SAL a norte. No entanto parece ter alguma resistência, e se conseguir aguentar mais 1 ou 2  dias até se aproximar das águas mais quentes das Caraíbas, eventualmente poderá desenvolver-se a partir daí. No entanto, uma vez nas Caraíbas aí também terá que enfrentar um previsto aumento do windshear. Os próximos 2 dias serão decisivos sobre o futuro do 94L, e o 1º voo Recon está agendado para 6ªfeira. Nesse dia já teremos algumas certezas sobre este sistema.











Deixo os output's preliminares do 94L, mas aviso que 1º, ele não ainda se desenvolveu, e sem sequer termos um sistema desenvolvido, *os modelos estão sujeitos a uma margem de erro muito superior à margem habitual*.







*Atlantic Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook*


> A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED ABOUT 900 MILES EAST OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS
> IS PRODUCING SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. ALTHOUGH THIS ACTIVITY IS
> CURRENTLY DISORGANIZED...ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO
> GRADUALLY BECOME MORE FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT AS THE SYSTEM MOVES
> ...




*SAL Saharan Air Layer & Vapor de água*

Foi o SAL e respectivo ar seco e poeira que hoje à tarde afectou bastante o 94L. Seria bom ele manter-se assim, não só por causa do 94L, mas também porque atrás do 94L segue outra onda tropical (OT na imagem) associado a uma baixa pressão e que hoje de manhã me pareceu também apresentar bastante actividade, talvez até mais organizada do que o próprio 94L.

SAL





Vapor de água






*INVEST 95L*

Entetanto já temos outro disturbio sob investigação, o Invest 95L, ao largo da costa americana, onde existe alguma possibilidade de desenvolvimento, com uma depressão se desacoplar duma frente e o nucleo fazer a transição para warmcore. Dada a localização, à partida não constituirá grande preocupações para Terra se se desenvolver.













> AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER OVER THE WESTERN ATLANTIC IS PRIMARILY
> ASSOCIATED WITH A NON-TROPICAL LOW CENTERED ABOUT 260 MILES
> SOUTHEAST OF CHARLESTON SOUTH CAROLINA. UPPER-LEVEL WINDS COULD
> BECOME A LITTLE MORE FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT DURING THE NEXT FEW
> ...





*Onda tropical no Yukatan*

Entretanto, os foristas que esta semana estão no Yukatan/México hoje tiveram algum azar, têm sobre eles uma onda tropical mais poderosa, pelo que devem estar com trovoadas e chuvas mais persistente do que é habitual numa vulgar trovoada tropical.
Esta onda também está a ser vigiada porque há sempre o risco de entrar na parte central do Golfo do México e se desenvolver, mas para já tem um trajecto para oeste rumo à Baia de Campeche. É muito pouco provável que alguma coisa saia daqui.








> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS PRIMARILY LOCATED OVER THE YUCATAN
> PENINSULA ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE. THIS ACTIVITY IS
> EXPECTED TO MOVE OVER THE BAY OF CAMPECHE DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO
> AND WILL BE MONITORED FOR ANY SIGNS OF DEVELOPMENT.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 12:05)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Uma rápida actualização:












*94L*
Continua sem grandes evoluções, e os últimos run's dos modelos mais fiáveis desistiram de o desenvolver no Mar das Caraíbas como era a tendência nalguns deles. A ver se durante o dia de hoje continua sem grandes sinais de organização e crescimento, pois o desenvolvimento continua sempre a ser uma possibilidade pois ruma a águas cada vez mais quentes e os modelos podem voltar a mudar.

*OT/B*
A onda tropical associada a uma baixa pressão que segue atrás do 94L também parece bastante afectada pelo SAL e ar seco a norte. Esta onda pareceu-me ontem mais perigosa do que o 94L, pois poderia tirar partido de ser o 94L a abrir caminho entre o ar seco e deixar para trás uma atmosfera mais humida. A ver se hoje se mantem como agora, sem grande aspecto.

*OT Yukatan/Campeche*
A onda tropical do Yukatan entrou no Golfo/Baia de Campeche, mas o tempo que pode permanecer sobre água é reduzido uma vez que se desloca para Oeste, pelo que pouco poderá sair dali.

*95L*
O 95L ainda tem possibilidades de se desenvolver, mas à partida não constituirá risco para Terra

*95E*
O 95E é no pacífico e apresenta alguma força, como se desloca para Oeste é provável que chegue a depressão tropical ou mesmo a Tempestade Tropical Henriette. Se isso suceder actualizo o tópico do Pacífico, de qualquer forma também não parece constituir  risco para Terra

*Nota:* *o panorama hoje parece mais animador que ontem, mas como tenho dito, quem precisa de tomar decisões, tem que se manter sempre atento, estamos na pior altura do ano (a 2 semanas do pico estatístico) e no clima tropical as mudanças são rápidas.*


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 13:30)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Uma actualização extra:

Temos mais 2 Invest's. Os quatro floaters do SDD estão todos ocupados...

Um deles, o 97L é o disturbio que eu já tinha falado ontem e hoje, da Onda que passou no Yukatan e entrou na Baia de Campeche.O facto de se chamar agora Invest não quer dizer que algo mudou, apenas agora tem um nome, provavelmente ontem é que se distrairam.

O outro sim, 96L, é um novo disturbio, a norte do 95L, ao largo da costa leste americana. Dada a localização não parece merecer grandes preocupações, mas vamos aguardar pela inicialização dos modelos.


*Invest 96L e 95L*





*Panorama geral:*


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

isto promete uma semana interessante... 
o NHC está a analisar 5 perturbações, já referidas atrás pelo Vince, aqui fica o gráfico de analise de satelite do NHC..


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 01:40)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Mais uma actualização.

O 95L morreu.

o 97L em princípio também não durará muito, mas aquela região continua bastante instável, e nas últimas horas explodiu mais convecção no Yukatan, pelo que será de seguir o que se passa naquela zona.

O 96L não evoluiu muito mas ainda poderá fazer uma transição do tipo subtropical

E finalmente o 94L, a situação que realmente interessa, apresenta hoje à noite e pela primeira vez alguns sinais de conseguir evoluir.


*Panorma Geral*







*94L*

O 94L esta noite pela primeira vez apresenta  um nucleo mais coeso e está a conseguir manter a convecção de forma persistente desde há bastante horas. Tem travado uma grande batalha contra o ar seco, mas para esta hora da noite manter esta convecção nesta zona, é possível que amanhã ou depois chegue a depressão tropical.











Vamos aguardar pela forma como evolui esta noite, no entanto há 2 coisas importantes a dizer:

1) Ainda não se formou, a formar-se será quase à entrada das Caraíbas, pelo que não estamos a falar dum sistema como por exemplo foi o Dean, que nesta  zona era uma tempestade tropical à beira de ser um furacão.

2) O trajecto previsto pelos modelos é, para já, mais a sul do que teve o Dean, e nem todos os modelos o desenvolvem.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 11:52)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

As coisas continuam bastante activas, começa a ser trabalhoso acompanhar isto tudo  Mas afinal estamos agora a entrar nas semanas do pico da época.


*94L*

Como se suspeitava ao inicio da madrugada, dificilmente algo impedirá que o 94L chegue a depressão tropical. Já há um voo Recon a caminho, vamos ver que ventos e pressão irá encontrar.
Tal como disse esta madrugada, o trajecto da maioria dos modelos mantem-se numa trajectória mais a sul que o Dean, e com menos intensidade do que este, e quanto a intensidade há bastante falta de consenso de até que intensidade o 94L pode chegar. Aliás, alguns modelos importantes insistem em que não se desenvolverá. 
Mais logo se se confirmar a formação duma depressão tropical publico outro post, pois só quando chegar a Depressão é que o NHC publica o seu trajecto baseado no consenso de modelos e das suas análises, e diga-se que a quando do Dean fizeram um excelente trabalho.













> A WELL-ORGANIZED AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL
> WAVE...IS CENTERED ABOUT 300 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF THE WINDWARD
> ISLANDS AND IS MOVING WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH. SHOWER AND
> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED DURING THE PAST FEW HOURS...*AND
> ...





*O restante panorama*











O 97L foi descontinuado após sair da Baia de Campeche e interagir com terra, e no pacífico formou-se a TD#11 que hoje deverá chegar a tempestade tropical *Henriette* como falei há pouco no tópico  Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)
No entanto a convecção sobre o Yukatan que falei de madrugada entrou no Golfo numa zona um pouco perigosa, mas para já não vi nenhum destaque dado a essa situação, é porque ela não seve ser perigosa, provavelmente porque não deve haver qualquer sinal de circulação em superfice.

O 96L continua sem grandes novidades.


*Longo prazo*

Depois de algumas semanas com uma situação que forçou o Dean a uma rota a sul, e que com o 94L, se este se desenvolver, ainda deverá ser mais acentuada, alguns modelos, entre os quais o GFS daqui a uma semana começan a mudar , indicando um virar  mais para norte das diversas ondas tropicais e eventuais baixas pressões associadas, o que poderia eventualmente trazê-los para próximo das nossas águas. Mas sobre isso vou falar mais logo no tópico das previsões nacional, e noto que estou a falar de longo prazo, de 1 a 2 semanas, o que em modelos é pouco mais do que entretenimento, e além do mais, essa tendência era mais forte nos run's de ontem do que hoje.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 17:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Há já umas 2 ou 3 semanas tivemos uma depressão a NW dos Açores que se aguentou naquele local imenso tempo, que depois deu lugar a outra, também ela persistente e meio encurralada pelo Jet naquele local.

Esta última depressão desde ontem ou mesmo anteontem apresenta um dos sinais típicos e suspeitos de uma transição tropical ou subtropical, ou seja, um nucleo frio a evoluir para um nucleo quente (warmcore). Esse sinal é a convecção próxima do nucleo. Ontem era apenas num dos quadrantes, e hoje parece mais uniforme. Este sistema não é de características muito diferente do Invest96L em vigor. E hoje o NHC finalmente abordou o assunto numa discussion e no outlook.







Existe alguma probalidade do próximo Invest ser este ... embora claro que a temperatura da água naquela zona não seja nada favorável.








> A NEARLY STATIONARY AND RATHER STRONG NON-TROPICAL LOW HAS DEVELOPED
> ABOUT 700 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF CAPE RACE NEWFOUNDLAND. *THIS
> SYSTEM HAS BEGUN TO ACQUIRE SOME TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS* AND WILL
> BE CLOSELY MONITORED FOR SIGNS OF ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT.
> ...




*QuikSCAT*








*Temperatura da água - Anomalia - 25 de Agosto*


----------



## byside (31 Ago 2007 às 18:38)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

olá a todos.

Parto amanhã (01/09) para Punta Cana e gostaria de saber se existem possibilidades de a depressão tropical que se encontra próximo dos Barbados passar por lá.

Cumprimentos e obrigado.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 18:58)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



byside disse:


> olá a todos.
> 
> Parto amanhã (01/09) para Punta Cana e gostaria de saber se existem possibilidades de a depressão tropical que se encontra próximo dos Barbados passar por lá.
> 
> Cumprimentos e obrigado.



Para já ainda não é Depressão Tropical, está lá neste momento um avião RECON a recolher dados que serão importantes para depois incializar os modelos com a posição correcta e intensidade. Daqui a umas horas teremos melhor informação sobre o futuro deste disturbio. Mas à partida julgo que você que vai para Punta Cana estará na posição mais confortavel dos vários foristas que seguem de férias este fim de semana. Até agora os modelos indicam uma rota mais a sul e rumo mais ou menos ao Belize, mas até lá eventualmente poderá desviar-se mais para norte. O que no seu caso penso que já não o afectaria nesse cenário, *que até ao momento não é o previsível*.

Mas como disse, os dados do voo neste momento em curso serão os mais  importantes para perceber o que poderá acontecer com o 94L. Logo que haja novidades, eu posto aqui. Até lá aconselho a todos irem vendo o site do NHC caso eu me atrase.



> *SPECIAL TROPICAL DISTURBANCE STATEMENT*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 910 AM AST FRI AUG 31 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2007 às 20:58)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*






[/URL][/IMG]

Segundo o Accuweather.com já é depressão tropical e pode tornar-se o 2º furacão da época


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 21:19)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o Accuweather.com já é depressão tropical e pode tornar-se o 2º furacão da época



É desde há momentos, já está no site do NRL como Depressão Tropical nº6 (06L.NONAME).

Dentro de pouco tempo será actualizado o site do NHC com o 1º advisor e com o trajecto consensual do NHC bem como o cone de probalidade quer do trajecto quer dos ventos. Mas tudo indica que será mais ou menos o trajecto previsto pelos modelos desde ontem, rumo ao Belize (5 Setembro), ou talvez ligeiramente mais a sul, afectando também as Honduras e Nicaragua (4 de Setembro). A próximidade e interacção com a costa sul americana impedirá que ultrapasse Cat2 ou 3. Mas claro que há sempre o risco de que até lá as condições previstas se alterem (sobretudo o ridge/crista do AA que vai até esta região) um trajecto mais pelo interior do mar das Caraíbas poderá alterar significativamente a sua intensidade.

Mas aguardemos o trajecto oficial do NHC.


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

E ai está segundo o NHC a Tropical Depression SIX :



> AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF THE NEWLY FORMED TROPICAL
> DEPRESSION SIX WAS LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 11.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE
> 58.6 WEST OR ABOUT 180 MILES...295 KM...EAST-SOUTHEAST OF THE
> WINDWARD ISLANDS.
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2007 às 10:42)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

*ex.94L, ex-TD6*


O disturbio tropical 94L e posteriormente Depressão Tropical nº6, chegou hoje à intensidade de *Tempestade Tropical*, passando a ser designada por "*Felix*", o 6º ciclone tropical com nome no Atlântico.
Conforme as regras do forum para o Atlântico, passa a tópico dedicado:

Furacão Felix (Atlântico 2007 #06)


*
A «nossa» depressão*

As possibilidades (que já não eram muitas) duma transição tropical ou subtropical na depressão entre a Terra Nova e os Açores abordada ontem, diminuiram devido à alteração do perfil dos ventos nos niveis altos, sendo já visivel uma diminuição da convecção junto do centro.









> A NEARLY STATIONARY NON-TROPICAL LOW IS CENTERED ABOUT 700 MILES
> EAST-SOUTHEAST OF CAPE RACE NEWFOUNDLAND. THE ASSOCIATED
> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS DIMINISHED...AND UPPER-LEVEL WINDS HAVE
> *BECOME LESS FAVORABLE FOR TROPICAL OR SUBTROPICAL CYCLONE
> ...



*96L*
O disturbio 96L também foi discontinuado.


*Onda Tropical*

A onda tropical associada a uma zona de baixas pressões situada entre Cabo Verde e as Antilhas para o qual chamámos a atenção nos últimos dois dias esteve esta noite bastante activa com forte convecçao. Mas de momento nenhum dos modelos mais fiáveis a desenvolve.



> SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED SOMEWHAT IN ASSOCIATION WITH A
> TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN AFRICA AND THE LESSER
> ANTILLES. UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE FORECAST TO GRADUALLY BECOME MORE
> FAVORABLE FOR SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM DURING THE NEXT
> COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 TO 20 MPH.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

E agora um pouco de "entretenimento" com os modelos, que eu tinha falado há uns dias, sobre uma coisa que de vez em quando aparece nalguns run's e depois desaparece.
Run das 12z do GFS, entre 250 e 384 horas, um sistema tropical a virar muito cedo para norte e rumo aos Açores. Obviamente não tem qualquer valor, pois noutros run's o destino é completamente diferente. Fica a curiosidade.


----------



## rodrigogomes (2 Set 2007 às 23:37)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Ola 
Vou para punta cana dia 15-09 para a tão esperada lua de mel, e gostaria de saber se á alguma hipótese de apanhar com um furacão

Abraço


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 00:25)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



rodrigogomes disse:


> Ola
> Vou para punta cana dia 15-09 para a tão esperada lua de mel, e gostaria de saber se á alguma hipótese de apanhar com um furacão
> 
> Abraço



Olá Rodrigo. A tantos dias é impossível saber. Mesmo a poucos dias dessa data há sempre bastante incerteza com estes fenónomos. A única coisa a fazer é prevenir e estar informado, e se em cima da data tiver mesmo o azar de estar algo a formar-se, tentar arranjar alternativas. Venha passando aqui pelo forum para se manter informado.


----------



## Hoobit (3 Set 2007 às 11:24)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Só espero que a última semana de Setembro seja calma...


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 12:00)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

No Atlântico, para além do Furacão Felix (ver tópico dedicado), a única coisa a salientar de momento é o disturbio agora chamado 98L do qual já se tinha falado anteriormente.
Há 2 dias atrás apresentava melhores sinais do que ontem e hoje, mas o desenvolvimento duma depressão tropical apesar de improvável, ainda poderá ser possivel.








> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE...IS
> LOCATED ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN AFRICA AND THE LESSER ANTILLES.  THIS
> SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO MOVE WESTWARD NEAR 10 MPH FOR THE NEXT DAY OR
> SO.  THE ASSOCIATED SHOWER ACTIVITY IS LIMITED AND *UPPER-LEVEL
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml


----------



## LisaN (3 Set 2007 às 20:49)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Boa noite!

Vou para Samaná no próximo sábado, dia 08/Set para as tão desejadas férias, e ando bastante preocupada  Gostaria de saber se existe alguma hipótese de apanharmos com um furacão.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2007 às 22:24)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



LisaN disse:


> Boa noite!
> Vou para para  no próximo sábado, dia 08/Set para as tão desejadas férias, e ando bastante preocupada  Gostaria de saber se existe alguma hipótese de apanharmos com um furacão.
> Cumprimentos.



Olá Lisa
Neste momento há apenas dois disturbios a ter em atenção, um é o disturbio chamado 98L e outro é um novo 99L a leste da costa da Georgia, EUA. Este último não constitui grande preocupação dada a localização.

No seu caso, para Samaná, deve prestar atenção ao 98L, que hoje continuou sem grandes sinais de evolução, mas também "não ata nem desata", o que é chato pois estes disturbios por vezes são de uma enorme persistência e ao fim de dias em que se apresentam completamente desinteressantes acabam por se desenvolver.

Digo que é chato, porque no seu caso seria preferível que ele se desenvolvesse por exemplo agora, para daqui a uns dias já se ter uma ideia do trajecto e intensidade e decidir alguma coisa face a essa eventual realidade. 
No seu e noutros casos, o pior que pode acontecer é ele desenvolver-se apenas daqui a uns dias, já quase em cima da data de partida e na altura não se saber ainda bem para onde poderá ir. Essas sitações costumam ser as mais chatas, porque dificilmente um operador turistico altera uma viagem perante uma mera possibilidade.

Mas, estou a falar se ele se desenvolvesse. Para já não apresenta sinais disso, agora é apenas uma mera possibilidade, e que penso que já foi maior há 2 dias atrás. E se se desenvolver, pode ir para muitos locais diferentes. Fique atenta.







*98L*


> A SLOW-MOVING AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS LOCATED ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN
> AFRICA AND THE LESSER ANTILLES AND IS ACCOMPANIED BY A FEW
> DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.  ALTHOUGH UPPER-LEVEL WINDS
> ARE NOT PARTICULARLY FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT AT THIS TIME...THE
> ...




*99L*


> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED A COUPLE HUNDRED MILES EAST OF
> THE GEORGIA COAST IS PRODUCING DISORGANIZED CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS.
> THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL FOR SLOW DEVELOPMENT AS IT DRIFTS
> EASTWARD DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 09:36)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

*O disturbio 98L morreu*, não será deste que nascerá o Gabrielle, o alerta foi descontinuado.

Agora é necessário continuar a monitorizar esta região, porque as ondas tropicais associadas a baixas pressões continuam nesta altura do ano a sair  de Africa com regularidade, e é provável nos proximos dias termos outra situação idêntica ao ex-98L para monitorizar.



> TWO 530:
> THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN
> AFRICA AND THE LESSER ANTILLES *REMAINS POORLY ORGANIZED...AND
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS BECOMING LESS LIKELY*.
> FORECASTER FRANKLIN



Nas próximas 48 horas a única zona onde poderá haver desenvolvimento tropical é o disturbio 99L referido no post de ontem.


*99L*


> [1. A NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES
> EAST OF THE NORTHEAST FLORIDA COAST IS PRODUCING DISORGANIZED
> CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS.  THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO ACQUIRE
> SOME TROPICAL OR SUBTROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS
> ...


----------



## LisaN (4 Set 2007 às 12:27)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Olá Vince!

Obrigada pela sua resposta de ontem. Este site é mesmo espectacular e vocês são de um grande profissionalismo

Fiquei super-feliz ao saber que o distúrbio 98 L morreu 

Agora tenho que rezar para que nenhuma onda tropical se forme com passagem por Samaná!!!  Quando regressar (no caso de não existir nenhum impedimento à nossa partida ) voltarei ao fórum para contar como estava o tempo!

No entanto até sábado continuarei bastante atenta ao fórum para acompanhar as evoluções!

Obrigada por tudo


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Set 2007 às 12:35)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



LisaN disse:


> Olá Vince!
> 
> Obrigada pela sua resposta de ontem. Este site é mesmo espectacular e vocês são de um grande profissionalismo
> 
> ...




E já agora umas fotos aqui para o pessoal do forum ver...


----------



## Anasor (4 Set 2007 às 21:42)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Olá pessoal.

Sou novita no Fórum, apenas tomei conhecimento dele hoje e fiquei encantada pela disponibilidade de resposta e pela rápida actualização de noticias.

O meu interesse deve-se ao facto de quinta, dia 6 de setembro,  parto de férias para Cuba até ao dia 13 de Setembro e com o tempo de furações estou com alguem receio.

Será que me podes dizer se está alguma coisa prevista para esta altura??

Obrigado.

bjos


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



Anasor disse:


> O meu interesse deve-se ao facto de quinta, dia 6 de setembro,  parto de férias para Cuba até ao dia 13 de Setembro e com o tempo de furações estou com alguem receio.



Olá, 
Para já não há nada, há um sistema (99L) longe, a nordeste de Cuba, que é capaz de se desenvolver amanhã, mas dada a localização, é praticamente contra natura ele vir para sul, para Cuba, e é isso que os modelos dizem, apesar de completamente divergentes entre si, todos apontam um trajecto para norte.







De resto... as preocupações habituais, agora não há nada mas é provável que daqui a poucos dias haja mais algum disturbio na zona de Cabo Verde para vigiar.

Mas como costumo dizer a amigos meus, em pleno pico da época de furacões como estamos agora, a melhor altura para ir para essa região é no fim dum furacão (como agora) e antes que chegue o seguinte, que leva sempre algum tempo a desenvolver-se e a chegar. No seu caso indo já daqui a 2 dias e para Cuba, o pior que poderia acontecer seria algo formar-se no mar das Caraíbas, mas para já não há nada, nem ai nem mais nenhum local à excepção do 99L já falado.


----------



## Anasor (4 Set 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Obrigado pela pronta resposta .

E espero poder disfrutar destas tão desejadas férias .

bjocas


----------



## heartspro (5 Set 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Ora viva...

Graças a vós (já que foram fundamentais na minha decisão de manter os planos originais), regressei ontem de uma mágnífica semana de férias na Riviera Maia!

Os únicos sinais de passagem do Dean estavam patentes na praia, já que haviam MUITAS algas e a areia estava mais grossa do que o habitual (umas mini dunas impressionantes no sítio a que o mar chegou...)...

Também a água não estava com a limpidez habitual, devido à existencia de muita matéria em suspensão...

Estavam a tratar do assunto, limpando todas as algas que davam à costa, mas a avaliar pelas enormes manchas submersas havia trabalho para bastante tempo....

No último dia (2ª feira) a coisa já tava a ficar com "aspecto Caribe" 

Ficou marcada a desforra, espero la voltar na próxima primavera (FORA DA ÉPOCA DOS FURACÕES!!!!!!). 

Um alerta (não meteorológico...) aos viajantes, atenção ao excesso de peso na bagagem, fui presenteado com um belo extra à ida para lá, escapei por milagre no regresso....

Um ultimo agradecimento aos membros deste forum, apesar de o meu interesse particular estar ultrapassado fiquei cliente, regressarei cá periodicamente para "controlar" como vão as coisas....

O Felix felizmente (para a Riviera Maia...) desviou-se, esperamos agora por Gabrielle...


----------



## RMira (5 Set 2007 às 14:12)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Aqui um loop do Invest 99L:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t3/loop-wv.html

Talvez será a próxima tempestade.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 14:17)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Oi, benvindo de volta e inteiro  
Sempre podes dizer aos amigos que foste de férias no pico da temporada e te esquivaste entre 2 furacões Categoria 5 



heartspro disse:


> Os únicos sinais de passagem do Dean estavam patentes na praia, já que haviam MUITAS algas e a areia estava mais grossa do que o habitual (umas mini dunas impressionantes no sítio a que o mar chegou...)...



E não haverá aí umas fotos dessas dunas? A malta aqui do forum adora esse tipo de pormenores


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

No Atlântico para já não há novidades à excepção do 99L referido nos últimos dias







*99L*



> A NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS LOCATED ABOUT MIDWAY BETWEEN
> BERMUDA AND THE NORTHEAST FLORIDA COAST.  WHILE THE UPPER-LEVEL
> WINDS ARE CURRENTLY ONLY MARGINALLY FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT...THE
> ASSOCIATED SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS BECOME MORE CONCENTRATED EAST OF THE
> ...



As imagens de satélite apresentam um disturbio interessante, com bastante convecção, mas para já devido ao windshear da ultima noite e manhã esta convecção mantem-se completamente a leste do LLC (Low level circulation), ou seja, do centro da circulação em superficie, LLC que está agora completamente exposto e assim não permitindo aqui uma transição subtropical ou tropical, para warmcore. Para já dada a proximidade da convecção é provável que seja um sistema meio hibrido.






Como está previsto uma diminuição do shear, se esta convecção se mantiver e envolver melhor o LLC, então teremos claros sinais de desenvolvimento.

Para já quanto a modelos, reina a incerteza com o trajecto e mesmo com o desenvolvimento, alguns dizem que sim, outros que não.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 21:36)

O 99L não evolui muito desde manhã, continua a ser bastante afectado pelo windshear como se vê bem nas imagens de satélite visivel.
Mas tem vontade de se desenvolver, com a convecção a aproximar-se do centro, pelo que deve ser apenas uma questão de esperar que o shear o permita como está previsto.

Está lá neste momento um voo Recon, se encontrarem ventos ao nivel de depressão tropical é possivel que já classifiquem o sistema hoje dada a proximidade de Terra e a trajectória de alguns modelos, embora não acredite muito nisso.











*Modelos*








> CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS ASSOCIATED WITH THE NON-TROPICAL LOW LOCATED
> ABOUT 400 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF BERMUDA HAVE CHANGED LITTLE IN
> ORGANIZATION THIS MORNING.  MOST OF THE HEAVY SHOWERS ARE LOCATED
> WELL EAST OF THE CENTER WHERE WINDS TO NEAR GALE FORCE ARE
> ...


----------



## loukima (6 Set 2007 às 00:30)

Pelo que vejo da imagem satélite, parece-me que este 99L está a evoluir de forma pouco favorável à formação de novo furacão.... Corrijam-me se estou errado...

... Afinal só agora é que comecei a interessar-me por esta área...


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2007 às 01:00)

loukima disse:


> Pelo que vejo da imagem satélite, parece-me que este 99L está a evoluir de forma pouco favorável à formação de novo furacão.... Corrijam-me se estou errado...



Estes sistemas às vezes são muito enganadores. Os ingredientes estão lá, uma depressão, uma ciculação em superficie fechada, convecção e temperatura da água que não sendo excepcional é mais do que suficiente. O que se passa é que os ventos nos niveis altos empurram a convecção para leste retirando-a de cima do centro e dispersando-a, impedindo assim uma possivel ciclogenese tropical ou subtropical. Mas como está previsto o windshear diminuir, amanhã ou depois será um novo dia. Mas claro que até lá os restantes ingredientes podem deteriorar-se, e o sistema ter perdido a sua oportunidade.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2007 às 17:53)

O 99L coninua a ser muito afectado pelo windshear, mantendo-se o LLC completamente exposto. Está praticamente estacionário ou a mover-se ligeiramente de forma errática e a convecção a ser arrastada para Leste pelo ventos dos niveis altos.











Resta saber quando este finalmente acalmar se haverá ainda algum disturbio para se desenvolver. Alguns modelos continuam a achar que sim, iniciando um  trajecto para NW rumo à Carolina do Norte (EUA).



> THE NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE BETWEEN THE BAHAMAS AND
> BERMUDA HAS CONTINUED TO LOSE ORGANIZATION THIS MORNING.
> UPPER-LEVEL WINDS REMAIN UNFAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT...BUT COULD
> BECOME MORE FAVORABLE OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...AND THERE IS
> ...





> A 1008 MB LOW LOCATED ABOUT 300 NM SW OF BERMUDA NEAR 29N70W
> WITH A SURFACE TROUGH EXTENDING SW FROM THE LOW TO OVER THE
> BAHAMAS NEAR 23N76W. *THE LOW-LEVEL CENTER IS COMPLETELY EXPOSED*
> SCATTERED SHOWERS/ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS TO THE E FROM 28N-31N
> ...




*Situação no Atlântico*
Para além do 99L a partir de amanhã será então altura de observar o comportamento de 2 ondas tropicais, uma que já emergiu completamente de África e outra que o fará em breve. 
A primeira está agora ainda a adaptar-se à transição Terra-oceano e para já não parece que se mantem muito vigorosa mas apresenta alguma organização.

A segunda ainda vai demorar a chegar ao mar mas é mais perigosa, porque tem já associada a ela uma depressão, e alguns modelos indicam desenvolvimento a partir desta, mas como tenho dito repetidas vezes, os modelos são muito pouco fiáveis nestas fases tão prematuras, ainda há muito para evoluir até alguma destas situações ser considerada.


----------



## NasiL (6 Set 2007 às 18:06)

Olá Vince!

Como vou sábado para a Republica Dominicana, tenho seguido atentamente esta thread e só tenho uma coisa a dizer: Excelente! Estão de parabéns  (pronto, já são duas coisas  )

Sobre estas duas novas ondas tropicais, claro que ainda é cedo para fazer previsões, mas será possivel estimar, na hipótese de elas se manterem em actividade, chegarem a tempestade tropical ou furacão e a rota passar nas caraíbas (muitos "ses" ! ), daqui a quanto tempo estariam a passar pela República Dominicana?

Ou seja, o que eu queria saber era qual é o tempo típico que um menino destes demora a atravessar o Atlântico 

Cumprimentos,
Nuno.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2007 às 18:25)

NasiL disse:


> Ou seja, o que eu queria saber era qual é o tempo típico que um menino destes demora a atravessar o Atlântico



Quanto ao tempo, depende de onde se forma e a velocidade a que se desloca. Mas podes contar com uns 7 a 12 dias a partir  de agora.No caso da Rep. Dominicana, esta está um pouco em desvantagem porque é o destino de viagens habitual mais próximo desta zona de Cabo verde, mas por outro lado está numa posição mais confortável quando eles se formam não a partir de Cabo Verde mas já dentro do Mar das Caraíbas, e está completamente imune quando eles se formam por exemplo no Golfo do México ou ao largo da costa leste dos EUA.

Mas o mais importante que referiste são os muitos ses. Para  já há nada, o modelo GFS por exemplo indica um desenvolvimento fraco no ultimo Run e põe um sistema a ir bastante para Noroeste antes de chegar à Rep.Dominicana. Amanhã se calhar já diz outra coisa completamente diferente.

Só quando existirem sinais claros de que uma destas ondas associada a baixas pressões está com vontade de se desenolver é que vale a pena ver os diversos cenários, e mesmo assim ... Mas tem sempre que se estar atento, pois nos próximos dias até pode aparecer outra qualquer situação que nenhuma destas.


----------



## cruz (7 Set 2007 às 10:51)

Bom Dia 
Participo Pela Primeira Vez Neste Forum Do Qual Adorei Pelo Que Li,quanto Ao Ot E Ot/b Pelo Que Vi No Sitio Da Noaa Estão A Dissipar-se Ou Será Que Estou Enganado?


----------



## NasiL (7 Set 2007 às 11:23)

Obrigado, Vince, pelo enquadramento 

Claro que é difícil fazer previsões, mas com a informação que tenho recebido por este forum fiquei a saber um pouco mais sobre as tendências gerais, o que já é bastante bom para quem parte amanhã para as Caraíbas


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 11:43)

cruz disse:


> Bom Dia
> Participo Pela Primeira Vez Neste Forum Do Qual Adorei Pelo Que Li,quanto Ao Ot E Ot/b Pelo Que Vi No Sitio Da Noaa Estão A Dissipar-se Ou Será Que Estou Enganado?




Oi, benvindo ao forum.

Ainda é cedo para dizer que se dissipou ou não. As ondas quando chegam ao Oceano mudam radicalmente de ambiente e tem que se adapta às novas condições. Há umas que simplesmente dissipam, há outras que demoram algum tempo a adaptar-se, e há outras que parece que não se passou nada, tal a perfeição com que fazem esta transição. 
Mas quer aconteca uma coisa quer outra, não quer dizer muito. Por exemplo o furacão Dean nasceu duma dessas ondas tropicais que manteve uma organização e convecção espectacular depois de entrar na água. Mas em contrapartida o Felix, a onda e baixa pressão que lhe deu origem andou a vegetar durante muitos dias sem grande aspecto e só quando chegou praticamente às Caraíbas é que se começou a desenvolver, e de forma explosiva e inédita como depois viemos a verificar.






Segundo a discussion, a que saiu de Africa à noite é a mais suspeita, porque apresenta alguns sinais de circulação.



> TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 20W/21W S OF 19N MOVING W 10-15 KT. BROAD
> LOW/MID LEVEL CYCLONIC ROTATION COVERING THE AREA FROM 7N-19N
> BETWEEN 14W-25W. CLUSTERS OF SCATTERED SHOWERS/ISOLATED
> THUNDERSTORMS ARE FROM 9N-14N BETWEEN 18W-25W.



Agora o centro deverá ser corresponder a qualquer coisa deste género:






Durante o dia de hoje ou mesmo só amanhã é que vamos ver se alguma coisa sai daqui. Se na zona da circulação a convecção começar a disparar de novo nessa área, e com sinais de se começar a agrupar, temos um disturbio para vigiar, e será decretado mais um Invest.


A outra zona de convecção mais a sul, que agora parece mais activa, em principio não será supeita porque está demasiado inserida na ZCIT. Mas se persistir desta forma, com o tempo poderá desenvolver-se e libertar-se da ZCIT. Nos modelos que desenvolvem alguma coisa, nesta altura é dificil de perceber a partir do que é que eles estão a desenvolver.

Uma coisa é certa, os niveis de humidade são excelentes, do melhor que já vi nesta temporada. Hoje há mais ar seco e poeira do Sahara aqui em Portugal do que naquela zona.

Vapor de água






Quanto aos modelos que desenvolvem qualquer coisa, continuam a indicar um trajecto para norte/noroeste antes de chegar às Caraíbas.

Numa das _discussions_ do NWS de Puerto Rico hoje falam disso e dão a explicação desse comportamento previsto pelos modelos:



> "GLOBAL MODELS STILL INTENSIFYING MID ATLC UPPER TROF AND DIGGING
> SSW INTO THE CENTRAL SUBTROPICAL ATLC THIS WEEKEND...WHICH WILL
> ACT TO GREATLY INFLUENCE THE STEERING FLOW OF LOW AND MID LEVEL
> FEATURES...INCLUDING TROPICAL WAVES...MOVING ACROSS THE CENTRAL
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 13:04)

O 99L está com muito melhor aspecto hoje, com a convecção próxima do centro.
Mas como podem ver na imagem visível, o windshear apesar de menor que ontem, continua a fazer mossa, com o vento nos niveis altos a arrastar as nuvens para NE impedindo que a convecção se torne muito profunda, ao mesmo tempo que a depressão se desloca noutra direcção, para NO.










> A 1012 MB LOW LOCATED ABOUT 360 NM SW OF BERMUDA NEAR 28.5N70W
> WITH A SURFACE TROUGH EXTENDING SSW FROM THE LOW TO NEAR 24N72W.
> THE LOW-LEVEL CENTER REMAINS COMPLETELY EXPOSED BUT IS STARTING
> TO DRIFT NORTHWARDS. THERE ARE SCATTERED SHOWERS/THUNDERSTORMS N
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 16:27)

Quanto ao que dizem os modelos sobre a zona de Cabo Verde:

O UKMet e o NGP não vêm nada....

O GFS e o CMC vêm. O CMC vê um desenvolvimento forte, mas como é habitual, este modelo canadiano já é apelidado de modelo "psiconeurótico" , pois vê potentes sistemas tropicais a toda a hora. Por exemplo o anterior disturbio 98L que se dissipou há 2 dias chegou a ser para o CMC um furacão na costa leste americana 

Mas como o GFS tem um cenário parecido, *mas mais fraco*, deixo aqui o tal trajecto pelo N/NW:

*Run 06z de hoje, a 168 horas (7 dias)*






E já agora o do "nervoso" CMC:


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 20:11)

99L ainda a combater o shear, mas perfeitamente lançado para ser a próxima depressão tropical, a confirmar-se será a TD nº7. 
Um voo Recon está a caminho, pelo que é provável  ainda hoje termos novidades do NHC dada a proximidade da costa americana, e atendendo a que alguns modelos indicam um landfall na Carolina do norte ou sul como Tempestade tropical ou furacão Cat1, no Domingo ou 2ªfeira.






Não sei bem onde está o centro, mas deve ser mais ou menos onde pûs o "X"


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2007 às 23:29)

In the Atlantic basin, a the low between the Southeast coast and Bermuda is beginning to drift west-northwestward. Thanks to lessening shear and increasingly more thunderstorms in its circulation, the low could organize into a tropical depression by late today. An Air Force Hurricane Hunter plane is scheduled to investigate this system this afternoon.
Forecasts continue to insist that the low pressure will approach the Carolina Coast, and then turn north and northeast. This will continue to heighten the threat of rip currents from the Atlantic beaches of Florida to the Delmarva. Waves through the weekend will be running around 10 feet, with up to 15 feet possible along the Outer Banks.
Depending on how well the low pressure can organize, and how close it comes to the coastal areas, will determine if showers or rain will impact some parts of the eastern Carolinas, and perhaps the southeastern Mid-Atlantic. Right now the best chance looks to be Sunday into Monday.
Elsewhere in the Atlantic, an area of tropical low pressure has emerged off of Africa, and is now drifting west into the eastern Atlantic. Some slow organization of this low will be possible over the next several days.

Fobte: The Weather Channel


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2007 às 04:27)

O voo de reconhecimento ao disturbio 99L encontrou ventos que suportavam a classificação directa para tempestade subtropical, apesar de alguma desorganização do mesmo, tendo-se assim formado a *Gabrielle*, o 7º sistema tropical ou subtropical da época no Atlântico. 

Seguindo as regras do forum para o Atlântico, o seguimento da Gabrielle passa a ser feito em tópico próprio: Tempestade Subtropical GABRIELLE


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2007 às 12:29)

O disturbio de Cabo Verde apresenta hoje forte convecção e é provável que ainda hoje seja decretado novo Invest, que seria o 90L.
Os modelos continuam a indicar um trajecto bastante para norte/noroeste.














> A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED A FEW HUNDRED MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE
> VERDE ISLANDS IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND
> THUNDERSTORMS. *THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL FOR SOME DEVELOPMENT
> DURING THE NEXT FEW DAYS* AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH.



Há uma outra área (17N/50-55W) com convecção numa localização já um bocado suspeita, mas para já não há grandes referências oficiais a ela, é porque não deve merecer preocupações.


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 14:39)

*Ponto da situação do Atlântico*







*90L*
Afinal a Onda tropical de Cabo Verde foi ultrapassada na corrida ao 90L pela instabilidade no Golfo do México. Aqui de qualquer forma não se espera qualquer desenvolvimento para já. 



> DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM CUBA AND
> SOUTHERN FLORIDA WESTWARD INTO THE SOUTHERN GULF OF MEXICO ARE
> ASSOCIATED WITH A WEAK SURFACE TROUGH AND AN UPPER-LEVEL LOW.
> *UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT CURRENTLY FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT*.




*91L - OT Cabo Verde*
Continua a exibir bastante actividade convectiva, mas para já não apresenta grandes sinais de organização. Mas é possivel que se desenvolva.



> A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE
> VERDE ISLANDS IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND
> THUNDERSTORMS.  THIS SYSTEM HAS CHANGED LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION
> DURING THE PAST 24 HOURS...*BUT STILL HAS THE POTENTIAL FOR SOME
> ...




*OT 56W 21N*
É pouco provável que saia daqui alguma coisa, nem sequer fazem referência no tropical Outlook, só nas Discussions



> AN ATLANTIC OCEAN TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 56W SOUTH OF 21N
> MOVING WEST 10-15 KT. THIS WAVE CONTINUES TO SHOW UP WELL IN
> SATELLITE IMAGERY WITH A BROAD INVERTED V PATTERN NOTED. A 1011
> MB LOW WAS ADDED TO THE AXIS NEAR 14N BASED ON THE APPEARANCE IN
> ...




*Modelos*
Os modelos estão muito confusos, com muitas mudanças de run para run. Logo à noite vou tentar analisar com mais calma e resumir o que mostram. Mas no curto prazo à partida não há nada de muito relevante, o GFS desistiu desta onda, agora 91L,  e desenvolve outra que ainda n saiu de Africa. Mas também manda esta para norte, rumo aos Açores... O CMC continua a desenvolver a onda actual, mas passa-a a norte das Caraíbas.

Mantem-se a curiosidade  para entretimento, do GFS com uma onda com um invulgar trajecto para NNW, rumo aos Açores. Um trajecto contra a climatologia, em 50 anos de registos só aconteceu um percurso desse género, em 1988, numa tempestade que só na análise pós-época foi considerada (1998 Unnamed Tropical Storm)

A mancha de precipitação que podem encontrar nos mapas do GFS para a Europa que habitualmente consultamos corresponde a este sistema tropical. Mais uns run's e evapora de certeza, ou vai adiando o dia, que é o que tem feito até agora


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 19:12)

Já estava a estranhar nunca mais falarem naquele onda tropical que referi desde ontem, mas passou agora directamente para Invest 92L, e cuidado com ela que em aspecto parece ser o Invest mais interessante de todos.
Temos novamente os 4 floaters do Atlântico todos ocupados.






*Gabrielle*





*90L*





*91L*





*92L*


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2007 às 19:28)

Previsão com base em modelos das ondas tropicais e da tempestade tropical Gabrielle:

tempestade tropical Gabrielle





Invest 90





Invest 91





Invest 92


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 21:32)

Rog disse:


> Previsão com base em modelos das ondas tropicais e da tempestade tropical Gabrielle:
> 
> Invest 92




Humm, nada bom esse trajecto... Há um membro do forum que vai para Miami na 4ª ou 5ªfeira, por isso vou acompanhar com muita atenção o Invest 92L.
Este trajecto é muito preliminar para já. Dada a localização e trajecto vai ser um Invest muito investigado a partir de amanhã. Só com mais dados dos voos de reconhecimento é que se pode ter uma ideia melhor.

Para já a convecção acalmou bastante em relacção às ultimas horas.



> *SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE A FEW
> HUNDRED MILES EAST OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS HAVE DIMINISHED SOMEWHAT
> THIS AFTERNOON. DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED
> TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR* AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH. THIS
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 10:43)

*Situação no Atlântico:*






*92L*
Ontem foi mais o susto com o aspecto bem estruturado do 92L. Mas que era enganador, pois o 92L não tem nenhum LLC (circulação nos niveis baixos) apenas um MLC (niveis médios) e necessita de bastante tempo para formar um LLC. Durante a noite foi incapaz de manter a convecção na area do MLC, vamos ver o que acontece durante o dia de hoje.  De qualquer forma,é um sistema para ir acompanhado dada a localização perigosa e água com temperaturas elevadas.









> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE A COUPLE
> HUNDRED MILES EAST OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS REMAIN MINIMAL THIS
> EVENING.  *DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED
> TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR *AS IT MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH.
> ...





*90L*
Toda a zona mantem-se completamente desorganizada, nada de especial se nota por aqui. Penso que mantem o Invest apenas por precaução, pois o Golfo do México como se sabe é sempre explosivo se alguma coisa se forma.









> DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER THE SOUTHERN GULF OF
> MEXICO ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A WEAK SURFACE TROUGH AND AN UPPER-LEVEL
> LOW.  *CONDITIONS DO NOT APPEAR TO BE FAVORABLE FOR SIGNIFICANT
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM* AS IT MOVES WESTWARD OR WEST-
> NORTHWESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH OVER THE NEXT DAY OR TWO.




*91L*
Finalmente o 91L, o disturbio muito activo, em que as probalidades de desenvolvimento são realmente muito grandes. Na minha opinião é quase inevitável.



> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE...IS
> LOCATED ABOUT 900 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS
> AND IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *THIS
> SYSTEM IS GRADUALLY BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED AND HAS THE POTENTIAL
> ...








O trajecto do 91L está ainda bastante indefinido em termos de consenso dos modelos, mas à partida poderá ter um trajecto mais por NW do que é habitual, curiosamente devido a um vale associado à depressão a Oeste dos Açores.








> A LARGE NEARLY STATIONARY VERTICALLY STACKED LOW PRES SYSTEM IS
> LOCATED WELL N OF THE AREA IN THE CENTRAL ATLC. AN ASSOCIATED
> SFC TROUGH STRETCHES THROUGH THE AREA EXTENDING FROM 32N37W SW
> ALONG 27N46W 25N60W 27N65W. CONVERGENCE ALONG THIS BOUNDARY IS
> ...


----------



## cruz (10 Set 2007 às 12:51)

Boa tarde
Pelo que vejo o 91L será o nosso proximo furacão ou não?
Ainda esta muito longe da zona critica e pelo pouco que entendo já está com muita perturbação,será que vai explodir quando chegar as caraibas?


----------



## byside (10 Set 2007 às 14:04)

olá a todos.
Cheguei ontem (dia 9) de Punta Cana e gostaria de vos agradecer as exelentes indicações dadas pelos experts na materia do forum.
Com as vossas indicações sobre o rumo que o Félix ia tomar pude (certissimas) ir descansado para Punta Cana e lá só foi sentido no sabado (dia 1) à noite uma brisa mais forte.
Obrigado por tudo e apartir de agora virei com frequência ver o que vocês têm a dizer em relação ao tempo que nos espera.

Abraços e obrigado.


----------



## cruz (10 Set 2007 às 14:23)

Olá boa tarde,Vince e a todos os outros

Pelo que vi a pouco na imagens de satelite no golfo do Mexico o 90L parece-me com melhor formação e mais consistente,será que vai ter pernas para andar?E quanto ao 91L como é que está a evoluir, á mais alguma novidade?


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 15:02)

byside disse:


> olá a todos.
> Cheguei ontem (dia 9) de Punta Cana e gostaria de vos agradecer as exelentes indicações dadas pelos experts na materia do forum.
> Com as vossas indicações sobre o rumo que o Félix ia tomar pude (certissimas) ir descansado para Punta Cana e lá só foi sentido no sabado (dia 1) à noite uma brisa mais forte.
> Obrigado por tudo e apartir de agora virei com frequência ver o que vocês têm a dizer em relação ao tempo que nos espera.
> ...



Obrigado pelas palavras. Mas já sabe que 99,9% dos agradecimentos devem ir para a meteorologia, os meteorolistas, os hunters, a tecnologia, e por aí fora.

Vá passando pelo forum, e recomende aos amigos


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 15:14)

cruz disse:


> Pelo que vi a pouco na imagens de satelite no golfo do Mexico o 90L parece-me com melhor formação e mais consistente,será que vai ter pernas para andar?E quanto ao 91L como é que está a evoluir, á mais alguma novidade?



É, o 90L no Golfo do México está mais activo, mas para já é apenas uma grande zona de trovoadas,sem grandes sinais dum LLC .A ver  se a convecção se aguenta assim ao longo do dia e à noite. A persistência é fundamental.
De qualquer forma, a desenvolver-se, irá para Oeste, o que é sempre bom porque a parte mais quente do Golfo é para Leste.

O 91L impressiona a convecção numa área tão alargada, neste caso precisa de começar a consolidar isto tudo, pois para já está tudo muito desorganizado e disperso.


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 18:33)

O *92L* foi descontinuado pelas razões que apontei mais acima. Há uma enorme bolsa de convecção a sul dele mas não está relacionada directamente à circulação nos niveis médios que se apresentaa cada vez mais fraca, e por isso deve ter sido descontinuado. De qualquer forma, essa parte com muita convecção vai continuar a ser vigiada,embora não seja um Invest.

Pelo que para agora as atenções continuam concentradas no *91L*, a sudoeste de Cabo Verde, que está mais ou menos como há umas horas atrás, sem grandes evoluções, mas que muito provavelmente se vai desenvolver nos próximos dias.


----------



## cruz (11 Set 2007 às 10:53)

Bom dia Vince
Quanto aos nossos furacões á mais alguma novidade ou continua tudo da mesma maneira.Parece que está tudo a "morrer".São poucas as evoluções desde ontem não são?


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 11:12)

cruz disse:


> Bom dia Vince
> Quanto aos nossos furacões á mais alguma novidade ou continua tudo da mesma maneira.Parece que está tudo a "morrer".São poucas as evoluções desde ontem não são?



Mais ou menos. O *90L* do Golfo do México também foi descontinuado.
Mas o 91L mantem-se com fortes probalidade de se desenvolver.

Não esquecer a data em que estamos. Ontem em termos de climatologia foi o pico da época. Ou seja, estamos agora a meio da época de furacões no Atlântico.









O *91L* esta manhã parece-me um pouco melhor do que ontem, embora demasiado alongado. Mas já se nota muito melhor no satélite a circulação nos niveis baixos e médios.
 E as previsões apontam para uma melhoria das condições hoje e amanhã.



> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE AND BROAD
> AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 1250 MILES EAST OF THE WINDWARD
> ISLANDS *HAVE NOT BECOME ANY BETTER ORGANIZED THIS MORNING.
> HOWEVER...UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME MORE FAVORABLE
> ...


----------



## Ithaka (11 Set 2007 às 12:14)

Olá a todos 
Parabéns pelo vosso forum.
É a primeira vez que visito o vosso forum, e estou a gostar bastante. Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido.

A minha duvida é igual ao de muita gente "FURACÕES" ... poixx é!!!
Vou para a Republica Dominicana (Punta Cana) dia 13 de Outubro a 20 .... é um mês *MUITO* propissio para furações?! 
Como tem sido nos anos anteriores para este mês?? 

Beijinhos a todos.
Sofia


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 13:03)

Ithaka disse:


> Olá a todos
> Parabéns pelo vosso forum.
> É a primeira vez que visito o vosso forum, e estou a gostar bastante. Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido.
> 
> ...



Olá Sofia, bem vinda ao fórum. Outubro ainda é um mês de grande actividade no Atlântico se bem que o pico da actividade é nesta altura (10 de Setembro), depois começa uma curva descendente. Ainda assim e estatisticamente como o Vince mostrou no gráfico acima podemos contar com 40 a 50 tempestades e depressões e cerca de 20 furacões nesse período de cem em cem anos. Como podes ver, a probabilidade é de cerca de 40 a 45% de teres uma tempestade tropical ou furacão. Claro que isto é tudo estatística e varia muito consoante mil e uma condições. O ideal é ires passando pelo fórum e mais próximo da data já poderemos dizer mais alguma coisa.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 13:23)

Ithaka disse:


> Olá a todos
> Parabéns pelo vosso forum.
> É a primeira vez que visito o vosso forum, e estou a gostar bastante. Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido.
> 
> ...



Olá, 
Meados/finais de Outubro costuma ser bem mais tranquilo. O que não quer dizer que não aconteça.. 
Um dado importante é que os furacões que costumam atingir a Rep.Dominicana são os chamados furacões de Cabo Verde, donde veio o dean e donde poderá sair o próximo, se o 91L se desenvolver. E esta zona tem a sua sub-época, digamos assim, que corresponde a Agosto a Setembro, ou seja, de furacões desta origem já passámos o pico teórico nesta altura, enquanto para o Atlântico no seu todo estamos agora mesmo no pico.

Aqui fica a lista dos ciclones tropicais que passaram por Punta Cana ou até 100km de Punta Cana e respectivas intensidades. 

Como podes ver, o pior mês é Setembro. Em Outubro, nos anos mais recentes houve uma tempestade tropical em 2003 e é preciso recuar a 1961 para a anterior tempestade tropical. O último furacão de Outubro foi em 1943.

*1851 - 2006*


----------



## Cinda (11 Set 2007 às 13:56)

Olá Vince

Ontem li no semanário Sol (online) que estava prevista uma tempestade no Atlântico, dentro de 5 dias.
Vou no próximo sábado para Punta Cana, e estou preocupadassima.
Hoje não vejo referências a essa notícia, que me pode adiantar?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 14:10)

Cinda disse:


> Olá Vince
> Ontem li no semanário Sol (online) que estava prevista uma tempestade no Atlântico, dentro de 5 dias.
> Vou no próximo sábado para Punta Cana, e estou preocupadassima.
> Hoje não vejo referências a essa notícia, que me pode adiantar?
> Cumprimentos,



Olá,

Vê os post's anteriores, trata-se do disturbio *91L*, que poderá realmente desenvolver-se.
Todas as semanas há sempre alguem nessa posição desconfortável em que estás agora, mas há que ter calma que até agora todos tem tido sorte.

Ora bem, há aqui várias hipoteses:

1) Não se desenvolver
2) Desenvolver-se

Na 2ª hipotese, temos 2 cenários

a) O trajecto previsto até ao momento
No trajecto previsto para já, ele passaria a norte da Republica Dominicana, pelo menos é o que dizem vários modelos importantes. Mas os modelos nesta fase são pouco fiáveis, mas é melhor do que nada.

b) Outro trajecto
Outro trajecto pode ser sempre possível, e aí penso que a Republica Dominicana realmente poderá estar na rota, pois desta vez não acredito muito num trajecto tão a sul como foi o Dean e o Felix.

Portanto este seria o pior cenário. No entanto, hoje é 3ªfeira, pelo que possivelmente no sábado estaria já quase a chegar ao mar das Caraíbas. Conforme as previsões desse dia, dificilmente o teu operador turistico seguiria viagem no sábado sabendo-se que no Domingo ou na 2ªf as previsões (nessa altura já bastante fiáveis) apontassem para um ciclone em Punta Cana.

Vai passando por aqui a ver como a situação evolui. Para já há poucas certezas.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 15:25)

*92L*

Saiu mais um spaguetti dos modelos, a reforçar uma rota mais a norte.


----------



## Borboleta (11 Set 2007 às 17:20)

*Previsão de furacões*

Boa tarde,
Parto para o méxico no próximo dia 16/09, será que me podem informar se está previsto algum furacão nessa altura?
Obrigado


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 17:26)

*Re: Previsão de furacões*



Borboleta disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Parto para o méxico no próximo dia 16/09, será que me podem informar se está previsto algum furacão nessa altura?
> Obrigado



Olá,
A resposta para a tua pergunta está mesmo nos post's anteriores, pois a Cinda está na mesma situação.


----------



## Borboleta (11 Set 2007 às 17:35)

*Re: Previsão de furacões*

Obrigado, é a primeira vez que aqui entro e ainda estou meio baralhada!
Bem as noticias não são muito animadoras, certo? Se for possível actualizar as previsões era fixe. É um grande stress nas unicas férias do ano ter de pensar nisto.... Espero que passe ao lado!


----------



## anluvicas (11 Set 2007 às 18:06)

Boas, temos algum furacão ou tempestade tropical a dirigir-se para a Jamaica na proxima semana?


----------



## Cinda (11 Set 2007 às 19:20)

Obrigada Vince pela tua explicação.
Terei que aguardar ... embora seja a 6ª vez que vou para Punta Cana, é a 2ª em Setembro e como levo uns cunhados comigo, a "responsabilidade" é maior.

Como dizes, pode ser que tenha sorte.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Hoobit (11 Set 2007 às 20:10)

Eu vou dia 24 de Setembro para Negril e espero que esteja bem calminho...são as primeiras férias....


----------



## Hoobit (11 Set 2007 às 20:11)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical GABRIELLE (Atlântico 2007 #07)*

Será que me podem disponibilizar uma lista que tinha sido criada pela malta mais experiente sobre os furacões e tempestades que se iam formar?

Saudações....


----------



## SÃO (11 Set 2007 às 23:56)

Boa noite a todos, sou nova no forum mas já alguns dias tenho andado por  aqui a tentar perceber o que se vai passando pelo atlântico, é que pretendo ir para o México (riviera maya) dia 30 set, e visto que esta época é critica em termos de "furacões" gostaria que me informassem quais as probabilidades de dar de caras com um. Sei que ainda é cedo para se saber algo, mas com que antecedencia é que posso saber alguma coisa mais concreta? Obrigado e aproveito para dizer que acho o forum bastante interessante. Parabens.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 00:51)

Olá a todos,

Quanto à situação actual:

*Primeiro as más notícias:*
O 91L começou nas últimas horas a mostrar sinais de que se está a desenvolver. Se compararem as imagens de hoje com as de ontem, vêm que mudou bastante. Dum sistema disperso e alongado, temos agora um sistema muito mais compacto, se continuar assim, amanhã quase de certeza que teremos uma Depressão tropical.

*As boas notícias*
Os modelos reforçaram ainda mais um pouco uma trajectória para norte das Caraíbas.







Como a maioria de vocês que vão de férias não estará por dentro destes temas, acrescento que 

a) os ciclones tropicais nesta zona tem sempre tendência de ir para Oeste ou Noroeste, mas na maioria das vezes não de forma tão pronunciada para noroeste como estes modelos estão a prever. E uma vez iniciado esse trajecto mais por norte, é extremamente raro um ciclone mudar novamente de rota e dirigir-se para sul por exemplo. É quase contra-natura, embora possa acontecer  por interacção excepcional com outras situações atmosféricas. Mas são muito raras.

b) Mais importante que isso, ao ir mais para norte, não vai encontrar águas tão quentes, que é o problema dos ciclones que nascem nesta zona e que à medida que se aproximam das Caraíibas vão apanhando água cada vez mais quente tornando-se quase sempre em perigosos furacões, principalmente depois de entrarem no mar das Caraíbas. Um trajecto como o que está previsto dificilmente permite que um ciclone tropical chegue a furacão Cat3,4 ou 5 por exemplo.


Quanto ao longo prazo, como tenho dito, pouco se pode prever ou dizer. A única coisa a fazer num mês como Setembro (ver o gráfico no inicio da página anterior) é estar atento. O oceano é muito grande e os trajectos possiveis são sempre muitos. Estar no sitio errado no dia errado é acima de tudo uma enorme dose de azar.


----------



## dunio9 (12 Set 2007 às 01:09)

Boas , antes de mais, quero dar-vos os parabéns pelo profissionalismo que mostram e pela forma clara como explicam as coisas ás pessoas leigas, tipo eu, tomei conhecimento do vosso forum aquando da simples procura de dados do gabrielle ja que vivo na ilha Terceira e estava a tentar saber a possivel trajectoria do mesmo! um bem haja a todos e continuem o bom trabalho


----------



## cruz (12 Set 2007 às 08:55)

Bom dia a todos
Vince,o nosso 91L esta com um aspecto espetacular hoje de manhã será que vai sair dali o nosso proximo furacão?


----------



## cruz (12 Set 2007 às 10:39)

Olá mais uma vez.
Já alguem reparou na enorme pertubação que saiu hoje de manhã de Africa?


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 10:46)

cruz disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> Vince,o nosso 91L esta com um aspecto espetacular hoje de manhã será que vai sair dali o nosso proximo furacão?



Exacto, está já quase com o clássico aspecto duma depressão tropical. Agora faltará apenas que se mantenha assim e que as medições indiquem uma circulação fechada e intensidade de ventos suficiente para o classificar como DT, o que poderá ainda ser hoje ou amanhã.

Quanto a chegar a furacão, ainda é muito cedo para saber, e a grande dúvida é até que ponto um trajecto mais pelo NW impedirá grandes intensificações.








> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS LOCATED ABOUT 1150 MILES EAST OF THE
> WINDWARD ISLANDS. THIS SYSTEM CONTINUES TO BECOME BETTER
> ORGANIZED...AND CONDITIONS APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR A TROPICAL
> DEPRESSION TO FORM LATER TODAY OR TONIGHT AS THE SYSTEM MOVES WEST-
> NORTHWESTWARD AROUND 10 MPH.



Quanto ao trajecto, continua a ser a norte das Caraíbas, mas há ali um modelo muito respeitado, o GFDL (rosa triangulo),  que o faz estabilizar nos 17N numa trajectória para Oeste, o que poderia ser mau. Mas vamos ver como evolui nos próximos dias, que ainda é muito cedo para grandes certezas.









cruz disse:


> Olá mais uma vez.
> Já alguem reparou na enorme pertubação que saiu hoje de manhã de Africa?



Pois, é mais uma onda tropical. Será para seguirmos daqui a 2 ou 3 dias. Primeiro ainda tem provar que se aguenta à transição Terra-Oceano, e depois disso precisa de vários dias para eventualmente se desenvolver como estamos a ver com o 91L.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 13:25)

O 91L é no satélite visível ainda é mais perfeito do que parecia no IR.

Deve ser declarado TD (depressão tropical) em breve, e  duvido que demore muito a chegar a TS (tempestade tropical) com nome.

Podem se ir preparando para o nome *Humberto* ...


----------



## Borboleta (12 Set 2007 às 14:39)

Bem, as noticias ainda não são conclusivas, no entanto era engraçado sem piada nenhuma que o próximo seja Humberto. O nome do meu marido.... e  ele com tanta vontade de ir ao México, tem a sua piada! Vou manter-me atenta às vossas previsões e explicações que são fantásticas! 
Parabéns!


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 14:39)

*Aos que vão para a Republica Dominicana, Cuba e Jamaica este fim de semana:*

Eu não queria nada ter que escrever este post , mas vocês estão aqui para ser informados, mesmo correndo o risco de tudo mudar e vos ter preocupado desnecessariamente.

Infelizmente nota-se uma alteração de tendência nos trajectos, vários modelos estão a desistir dum trajecto tão a norte, e sendo assim aumenta o risco para a Republica Dominicana.






*Noto que isto são apenas modelos, há pouco consenso, e podem mudar novamente em breve. *
A informação mais importante que precisamos virá talvez ainda hoje, logo que este sistema seja declarado Depressão Tropical, e o NHC fornecer o trajecto  baseado em consenso de modelos e profunda análise dos seus  meteorologistas. Nessa altura a informação sobre o trajecto será bem mais fiável do que esta agora.


*90L*

Entretanto, no Golfo do México o 90L foi reactivado, o que é bastante raro, ou seja, talvez se tenham precipitado em o descontinuar.
É também provável que o 90L chegue a depressão tropical. No entanto mesmo que chegue a TD, está já demasiado próximo de Terra para se conseguir desenvolver muito mais, visto que o trajecto é para NNO.


----------



## loukima (12 Set 2007 às 15:42)

Olá Vince,

Antes de mais, obrigado pela informação permanente que vão colocando aqui no forúm.

Tendo viagem marcada para a Jamaica a 17 de Setembro (ainda por cima Lua de Mel), de facto as notícias não são as mais animadoras . Quantos dias demorará o 91 L a atingir a zona das Caraíbas, caso seja esse o trajecto?


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 15:51)

*Td #8*

Cá está oficialmente desde há uns minutos a TD#8, Depressão Tropical nº 8, mas que se calhar ainda hoje ou amanhã se tornará a Tempestade Tropical Humberto.

*Path oficial e intensidade do NHC:*








> *
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION EIGHT ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL082007
> 1100 AM EDT WED SEP 12 2007
> ...


----------



## RMira (12 Set 2007 às 16:03)

Vince, o outro sistema também já é Depressão Tropical 9 e deve chegar a Tempestade Tropical ainda hoje ou amanhã.


----------



## RMira (12 Set 2007 às 16:08)

TD nº9







> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 121447
> TCDAT4
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION NINE DISCUSSION NUMBER   1
> ...



P.S. Agora a dúvida será, qual dos dois será o Humberto? E qual será o Ingrid?


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 16:15)

*Algumas notas sobre os primeiros dados do NHC sobre a TD8:*

1) As *previsões* do path oficial é para Noroeste, mas atenção que o path oficial só vai até ao ponto em que depois os modelos que eu falei anteriormente começam uma trajectória mais para Oeste. Mas de qualquer forma, já não é mau esta parte toda para noroeste, quanto mais subir em termos de latitude, melhor.

2) A intensidade *prevista* é de Tempestade Tropical pelo menos até Segunda-feira.
Tal como disse ontem, depois de Domingo, esta zona não tem águas tão quentes como um trajecto mais por sul, pelo que um cenário de um furacão de Categorias superiores (3,4,5) é muito improvável.

3) A TD8 desloca-se muito devagar, e este é o maior problema para quem vai de férias, pois até às partidas dos charters e Sábado ou Domingo não falta muito, e nesses dias conforme estas *previsões* o Humberto ainda será uma tempestade tropical, e a 2 ou 3 dias de distância por exemplo da Republica Dominicana. Pelo que provavelmente vão fica na incerteza mesmo até ao aeroporto, pois só se nesse dia se confirmar uma trajectória por exemplo pela Republica Dominicana é que os operadores mudam de planos.

Portanto, a situação ideal para todos é o futuro Humberto passar um pouco a norte de Puerto Rico e Domninicana, e de preferência como Tempestade tropical ou Furacão Fraco, não trazendo assim problemas de maior. Vamos vendo como vão evoluindo as coisas até Sábado.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 16:16)

mirones disse:


> Vince, o outro sistema também já é Depressão Tropical 9 e deve chegar a Tempestade Tropical ainda hoje ou amanhã.



Xi pois é, nem reparei. Obrigado por estares atento.




mirones disse:


> TD nº9
> P.S. Agora a dúvida será, qual dos dois será o Humberto? E qual será o Ingrid?



Bem visto, a TD9 também está prevista chegar a TS...
Se assim for, quase de certeza que será o sistema do Golfo/TD9 a ser o Humberto, pois dada a proximidade de terra deverá estar a ser melhor investigado a esta hora do que a TD8.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 16:31)

loukima disse:


> Olá Vince,
> Antes de mais, obrigado pela informação permanente que vão colocando aqui no forúm.
> Tendo viagem marcada para a Jamaica a 17 de Setembro (ainda por cima Lua de Mel), de facto as notícias não são as mais animadoras . Quantos dias demorará o 91 L a atingir a zona das Caraíbas, caso seja esse o trajecto?



Dos 3 destinos, Rep.Dominicana, Cuba e Jamaica, és quem está na posição mais confortável para já, primeiro, porque vais mais para sul, 2º porque só vais na 2ªfeira e terás mais informação do que quem vai no sábado por exemplo. Para já não te preocupes excessivamente com o assunto. Mantem-te apenas atenta à evolução de tudo.


----------



## cruz (12 Set 2007 às 17:10)

Boa tarde a todos
"Isto está a ficar pior que uma panela de pressão"
Vince só um aparte,além das depressões 08L e 09L foi decretado um invest na costa este do pacifico.
Acho que vamos ter muita agitação a partir de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 17:30)

*Tropical Depression EIGHT - Aviso Publico #1 *

BOLETIN DEPRESION TROPICAL NUMERO OCHO ADVERTENCIA NUMERO 1

1100 AM EDT MIERCOLES 12 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2007

...DEPRESION TROPICAL SE FORMA BIEN AL ESTE DE LAS ANTILLAS 
MENORES...

A LAS 1100 AM EDT...1500Z...EL CENTRO DE LA DEPRESION TROPICAL 
OCHO ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 13.2 NORTE...LONGITUD 
44.6 OESTE O COMO A 1130 MILLAS...1815 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE DE LAS 
ANTILLAS MENORES. LA DEPRESION SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 12 MPH...19 KILOMETROS POR HORA...Y SE ESPERA QUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO CONTINUE CON ALGUNA DISMINUCION EN SU VELOCIDAD DE TRASLACION DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 35 MPH...55 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. ALGUN FORTALECIMIENTO SE ESPERA DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS Y LA DEPRESION SE PUEDE CONVERTIR EN UNA TORMENTA TROPICAL MAS TARDE HOY O ESTA NOCHE.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 1007 MILIBARAS...29.74  
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 AM EDT...13.2 NORTE...44.6 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL...OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 12 MPH. VIENTOS 
MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...35 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...1007 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 500 PM AST.

Fonte: NHC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 17:39)

*TROPICAL DEPRESSION NINE ADVISORY # 1*

NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092007
1000 AM CDT WED SEP 12 2007

...TROPICAL DEPRESSION FORMS IN THE NORTHWESTERN GULF OF MEXICO...

AT 10 AM CDT...1500 UTC...A TROPICAL STORM WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED
FROM PORT O'CONNOR TEXAS TO CAMERON LOUISIANA.  A TROPICAL STORM
WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED WITHIN
THE WARNING AREA WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS. 

AT 10 AM CDT...A TROPICAL STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FROM EAST OF CAMERON TO INTRACOASTAL CITY LOUISIANA.  A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...GENERALLY WITHIN 36 HOURS.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 1000 AM CDT...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL DEPRESSION NINE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 28.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 95.2 WEST OR ABOUT 85
MILES...140 KM...SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF GALVESTON TEXAS AND ABOUT 135
MILES...220 KM...EAST OF CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.

THE DEPRESSION IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH NEAR 6 MPH...9 KM/HR...AND THIS GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE OVER THE NEXT 24 HOURS. ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE CENTER OF THE DEPRESSION SHOULD BE CROSSING THE TEXAS COAST WITHIN THE WARNING AREA TONIGHT.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 35 MPH...55 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  THE DEPRESSION IS FORECAST TO BECOME A TROPICAL STORM PRIOR TO MAKING LANDFALL.  AN AIR FORCE RESERVE UNIT RECONNAISSANCE
AIRCRAFT IS EXPECTED TO REACH THE DEPRESSION WITHIN AN HOUR OR SO.  

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1006 MB...29.71 INCHES.

RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ALONG THE MIDDLE AND UPPER TEXAS COAST AND IN EXTREME SOUTHWESTERN LOUISIANA...WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM ACCUMULATIONS OF 15 INCHES POSSIBLE.

REPEATING THE 1000 AM CDT POSITION...28.1 N...95.2 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTH NEAR 6 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...35 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1006 MB.

AN INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER AT 100 PM CDT FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY AT 400 PM CDT.

Fonte: NHC


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 18:57)

*TD9*

A partir da TD#9 (Depressão Tropical 9) formou-se no Golfo do México a Tempestade Tropical *HUMBERTO* 
Conforme as regras do forum, o seguimento passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:

Tempestade Tropical HUMBERTO (Atlântico 2007 #08)

*TD8*
Hoje provavelmente assistiremos também ao baptismo da TD#8 com o nome de *INGRID*.


----------



## dunio9 (12 Set 2007 às 23:29)

Boa noite a todos, desde ja preve-se alguma ameaça em particular aqui para o arquipélago dos Açores? Este ano felizmente ainda nao cá tivemos nada de registo, mas os cientistas da universidade dos Açores advertem para o facto das águas do atlantico com temperaturas mais altas serem propicias a essas condicôes aqui no nosso arquipélago


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2007 às 00:25)

Esta TD 8 promete. Aposto nesta, pelo percurso, penso que este será o 3º Furacão da temporada....


----------



## Cinda (13 Set 2007 às 04:32)

Ola

Por favor me digam algo mais sobre a depresao 8 e o trajecto da Republica Dominicana.

Muito obrigada


----------



## RMira (13 Set 2007 às 09:11)

Ola Cinda,

O trajecto previsto pelos modelos leva a isto:





Penso que não são boas notícias pois quanto menos ele subir agora mais próximo passará da Republica Dominicana e os modelos como podes ver estão a colocá-lo, maioritariamente, numa zona sensível para as caraíbas num futuro próximo. Contudo o NHC não prevê um grande desenvolvimento para furacão nas próximas horas, o que é bom sinal, podendo isto dizer que provavelmente não atingirá as caraíbas com mais que categoria 2/3 (direi eu). Contudo e como o Vince falou ontem, as atenções estão viradas para o Furacão Humberto por estar próximo o seu landfall e, assim sendo, até podemos já ter a tempestade tropical Ingrid mas ainda não é oficial. Eu penso que quando for oficial o nascimento do Ingrid será mais fácil ainda prever a intensidade e a rota possível nos próximos dias. A seguir com muita atenção.


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2007 às 10:48)

A Tropical Depression Eight deverá ainda hoje, tornar-se numa tempestade tropical. Não se verificou um a melhor organização durante a noite da sua estrutura o que não o fez evoluir até uma tempestade tropical.  Alguma organização de sua estrutura esta manhã, sugere que ainda hoje, possivelmente para a tarde, venha ser considerada tempestade tropical. 

Segundo o NHC:


> ...DEPRESION TROPICAL PERMANECE POBREMENTE ORGANIZADA...
> 
> A LAS 500 AM AST...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA DEPRESION TROPICAL OCHO
> ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 13.9 NORTE...LONGITUD 47.5
> ...




Possibilidades da trajectória;






Intensidade;
 pelo menos por agora excluida a possibilidade de furacão até às 120 h, segundo os modelos:






Analisando as águas da zona:












Atlântico Norte, temperatura das águas:


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 13:04)

A TD#8 hoje não está em muito bom estado, não teve a evolução que se esperava, ontem como sistema tropical tinha melhor aspecto.






As condições desfavoráveis vão diminuir um pouco hoje, mas prevê-se que nos proximos dias regressem novamente. Daí a razão para o NHC até ao final da previsão mantê-lo como Tempestade Tropical pelo menos até 2ª/3ªfeira, pois o lógica seria ele chegar a furacão antes.

A partir de 3ªfeira ainda é muito incerto, mas provavelmente chegará a furacão, se de facto não chegar antes, sobretudo por causa da imagem que o Rog colocou no post anterior, do heat content, em que ele poderá passar próximo duma zona com mais calor na água.






Vamos ver se as previsões se confirmam.








> THIS DEPRESSION
> HAS GENERALLY CHANGED LITTLE THROUGHOUT THE OVERNIGHT HOURS WITH
> THE LOW-LEVEL CENTER LOCATED TO THE N OF A PERSISTENT AREA OF
> MODERATE CONVECTION WHICH EXTENDS OUT ROUGHLY 120-150 NM. *A
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 13:31)

dunio9 disse:


> Boa noite a todos, desde ja preve-se alguma ameaça em particular aqui para o arquipélago dos Açores? Este ano felizmente ainda nao cá tivemos nada de registo, mas os cientistas da universidade dos Açores advertem para o facto das águas do atlantico com temperaturas mais altas serem propicias a essas condicôes aqui no nosso arquipélago



Para já não, mas acredito que lá para Outubro ou Novembro acabe por passar alguma coisa próximo dos Açores.
Até há alguns dias atrás alguns modelos davam um sistema tropical a dirigir-se para próximo dos Açores, que ou era esta TD8 ou era algo que se formaria na onda que está atrás do TD8, mas nos ultimos run's já não tem esse trajecto nem para os Açores nem a intensidade que tinha antes.


O que nos diz a climatologia em termos de meses e probalidades:


*Agosto*





*Setembro*





*Outubro*





*Novembro*


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 16:44)

*TD#8*

O TD8 continua a ser bastante afectado pelo windshear, começa a haver algumas dúvidas de que consiga chegar a Tempestade tropical nos próximos 2 ou 3 dias. Para já as previsões ainda dizem que sim, que chegará a Tempestade tropical amanhã, mas as imagens de satélite das últimas horas mostram um sistema bastante afectado pelo shear. Hoje à noite haverá um voo RECON na área para recolher informação.






Quanto a trajecto, a tendência é a norte das Caraíbas, embora um dos modelos mais respeitados, o GFDL (amarelo na imagem), continua a insistir numa rota mais a sul.
No entanto há aqui um ponto importante. Segundo as previsões, quanto mais pelo sul ele for, pior serão as condições em termos de windshear, mais dificuldades terá em se intensificar ou mesmo sobreviver...

Mas isto são previsões, e como vimos no Golfo do México com o Humberto, há sempre surpresas inesperadas para os quais nem sempre há explicação..

De qualquer forma, o cenário para já não é tão sombrio como o de ontem.

*Trajecto*
O trajecto oficial do NHC é o bordeaux com os simbolos de furacão.
As diversas linhas dos modelos vão até 3ª feira, dia 18.


----------



## dunio9 (13 Set 2007 às 17:00)

Obrigado Vince pelo esclarecimento á minha questao!


----------



## Cinda (13 Set 2007 às 17:20)

Olá Mirones e Vince

O meu agradecimento pelas vossas explicações e ajuda.
Como diz o Rui Veloso "isto é muita emoção"... mas já dou por mim a utilizar estes termos técnicos!

Cumprimentos,


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 19:41)

Sera que o TD8 vai evoluir?? A mim parece que não. Olhem só para esta imagem de satelite, parece que se está a desfazer. Mas posso muito bem estár enganado.






Acho que daqui a uns dias é que se ve bem o que vai dar.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 20:22)

CMPunk disse:


> Sera que o TD8 vai evoluir?? A mim parece que não. Olhem só para esta imagem de satelite, parece que se está a desfazer. Mas posso muito bem estár enganado.



Durante a manhã sim, o windshear deixou o centro da circulação em superficie quase exposto, mas se comparares estas 2 imagens, uma do inicio da tarde e outra agora, vês que o TD8 está a recuperar ligeiramente, pois a convecção além se ser um pouco mais intensa,  está a tentar crescer mais próxima do centro.


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 20:45)

É verdade, tens razao, está a recompor-se. Bem esta época de Furacões está a ser interresante.


----------



## loukima (14 Set 2007 às 00:17)

Olá boa noite,

Esta TD 8 tem mostrado alguma resistência em seguir trajectos mais a norte das Caraíbas, apesar dos diversos modelos insistiram nessa possibilidade (embora exista um modelo que é excepção).

Alguém consegue explicar-me quais os motivos dessa previsão, mesmo com a manutenção da actual rota? Essa previsão está relacionada com a temperatura das águas, com a direcção dos ventos??


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 01:02)

loukima disse:


> Esta TD 8 tem mostrado alguma resistência em seguir trajectos mais a norte das Caraíbas, apesar dos diversos modelos insistiram nessa possibilidade (embora exista um modelo que é excepção).



Olá
Deixa só esclarecer uma coisa. O TD8 não resiste ao que os modelos dizem. Para já até está nas previsões do curto prazo,isto em termos de trajecto, porque em termos de intensidade, etc, os modelos tem bastantes limitações, principalmente os globais.

Mas quanto ao trajecto, se por acaso daqui a 3 ou 4 dias ele não estiver onde os modelos previam que estava hoje, não foi ele que resistiu aos modelos, foram os modelos que falharam na previsão  do estado da atmosfera e dos factores que influenciam o trajecto. Daí nenhum modelo coincidir com outro, todos eles prevêm uma situação diferente, em menor ou maior escala.



loukima disse:


> Alguém consegue explicar-me quais os motivos dessa previsão, mesmo com a manutenção da actual rota? Essa previsão está relacionada com a temperatura das águas, com a direcção dos ventos??



É o vento, nas diversas camadas da atmosfera.

*Sobre o TD8 e o seu trajecto:*








> INITIAL MOTION IS ESTIMATED AT 290/5...A LITTLE TO THE RIGHT OF THE
> PREVIOUS PACKAGE.  THE CYCLONE SHOULD GRADUALLY CONTINUE ON A
> GENERAL WEST-NORTHWESTWARD MOTION WITHIN WEAK STEERING FLOW OF A
> MID- TROPOSPHERIC RIDGE TO THE NORTH THROUGH THE FORECAST PERIOD.
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 01:24)

A TD8 consegui recuperar nas últimas horas a organização que tinha perdido ao longo da manhã. No entanto está previsto que o windshear continue a afectar o sistema como Tempestade tropical ao longo dos próximos dias impedindo grandes intensificações. Antes pelo contrário, o NHC no seu último advisor prevê que caia novamente para depressão tropical na próxima 3ªfeira devido às condições muito hostis do windshear. 
No entanto isso deve ser visto com bastantes cautelas pois essa última análise pode não ter levado em conta o que se está a passar nas últimas 2 ou 3 horas, em que me parece que a TD8 está bastante pujante, e essa previsão de baixar para TD é mesmo num fim do período da previsão, onde há obviamente maior margem de erro.






Neste momento está lá um voo RECON, e como está a apanhar a tempestade precisamente num momento de grande intensidade, é provável que encontre ventos que suportem a classificação como Tempestade Tropical, por isso não me admiraria que daqui a poucas horas nascesse oficialmente a *INGRID*.


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 02:19)

O voo Recon AO TF8 encontrou ventos a suportar a categoria de Tempestade Tropical.

O seguimento da INGRID passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:
Tempestade Tropical INGRID (Atlântico 2007 #09)


----------



## kalu (14 Set 2007 às 10:19)

Estou a pensar passar uma semana de férias em Cuba de 22 a 29 de Setembro... Tempestades... há alguma coisa prevista? Não queria ser apanhada desprevenida....


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 11:14)

kalu disse:


> Estou a pensar passar uma semana de férias em Cuba de 22 a 29 de Setembro... Tempestades... há alguma coisa prevista? Não queria ser apanhada desprevenida....



Olá Kalu, como deves compreender, é impossível saber a tantos dias de distância. 

Já é complicado garantir que quem vai este sábado para as Caraíbas terá tranquilidade até regressar, muito mais complicado, ou melhor, impossivel, é saber como será a semana de quem só vai deste sábado a 8 dias.

Terás que ir passando pelo forum ao longo dos próximos dias e da próxima semana para te manteres informada. É provável que nos próximos dias surja mais algum disturbio novo para vigiar. Para quem vai para Cuba, Jamaica ou México (Cancun/Riviera) terá que estar atento a duas zonas de formação de ciclones tropicais, uma que vai de Cabo Verde até às Caraibas, e outra que é o Mar das Caraíbas. 
Nestes próximos dias as condições  serão desfavoráveis  por exemplo em boa parte do mar das Caraíbas. Mas para a próxima semana ainda é cedo para se saber.


----------



## kalu (14 Set 2007 às 12:21)

Obrigado...
Vou ficando atenta, à espera de novidades...


----------



## anafurtado (14 Set 2007 às 15:58)

*furacões*

Olá 

Sou a Ana, ando muito assustada pois no próximo dia 4 de Outubro vou para a Republica Dominicana, FURACÕES!!!! gostaria de saber se há alguma previsão ....


----------



## RMira (14 Set 2007 às 16:06)

*Re: furacões*

Olá Ana, ainda falta muito tempo até lá. É necessário irmos seguindo com atenção este tópico http://www.meteopt.com/tempo-tropical/previsao-seguimento-furacoes-atlantico-2007-a-941.html onde temos a informação sempre actualizada sobre actividade no Atlântico. Para já não necessitas de estar preocupada, vai passando por cá e logo teremos mais informações para te dar.


----------



## anafurtado (14 Set 2007 às 16:57)

olá outra vez, 

obrigado por me teres respondido com a solução que me deste, ando realmente muito stressada com os furacões que me apetece desmarcar tudo com medo de morrer!!! Não me imagino agarrada a um coqueiro a gritar,............ até pesadelos tenho tido....

Bem, só me resta acompanhar as previsões e esperar ....


----------



## Hoobit (14 Set 2007 às 17:19)

Eu vou a 24 de Setembro para Negril ( Jamaica ), e vou estando atento ao tempo, espero que esteja calminho nessa semana 

Disponibilizem umas imagens dos países que vão passando.

Saudações!!!


----------



## Anabela (14 Set 2007 às 19:25)

Eu também vou a 24 de Setembro para Negril ( Jamaica ), mas sinceramente não queria apanhar com chuva e muito menos com furacões. Tens algumas indicações sobre o estado do tempo?


----------



## Hoobit (14 Set 2007 às 20:32)

Eu custumo ir controlando o tempo por aqui....http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=CAC|JM|JM014|NEGRIL&metric=1

Vão dando previsões para 15 dias no máximo e até ver está tudo ok, mas é sempre imprevisivel.

Tenho falado também com pessoas ligadas ao hotel onde vou ficar e têm dito que para já está tudo óptimo.

O hotel é este http://www.riu.com/pt/clubhotel-riu-negril-jamaica.html

Saudações...A Jamica que nos espere


----------



## Anabela (14 Set 2007 às 21:37)

Obrigada pelas referências, pois é nesse hotel que vou ficar.
Espero que corra tudo bem. Que a chuva e os furacões fiquem a descansar...não me apetece nada mudar o meu destino de férias.

Cumprimentos


----------



## heartspro (14 Set 2007 às 22:01)

Anabela disse:


> Obrigada pelas referências, pois é nesse hotel que vou ficar.
> Espero que corra tudo bem. Que a chuva e os furacões fiquem a descansar...não me apetece nada mudar o meu destino de férias.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Anabela e todos os outros viajantes stressados:

1 - Previsões a mais de um par de dias de distancia são impossiveis de fazer, pelo menos com rigor absoluto, conforme tem sido referido pelo pessoal "tecnico" aqui do forum.

2 - Estive na Riviera Maya na semana seguinte à passagem do DEAN (e na semana anterior à aproximação do Félix..) e gostaria de vos dizer que, tomando como standard o hotel Iberostar em que estive, só por MUITO azar alguém pode ter problemas de segurança física, se por má sorte passar um furacão na altura em que lá estão de férias.... O nível de informação e preparação é tal que me deixou quase absolutamente tranquilo a este respeito..

3 - Outra questão tem a ver com "férias estragadas", por evacuações à pressa, necessidade de estar durante algum tempo "barricado" durante a passagem do dito cujo, alguma destruição pós furacão, etc.

4 - Conforme já tive oportunidade de comentar aqui no forum, se não fossem alguns efeitos na praia, ninguém diria que tinha andado por ali nas "imediações" (landfall a 200 Kms.) um furacão de grau 5, com toda a pujança do Dean, há menos de uma semana. Eles são extremamente profissionais a recuperar todos os estragos "recuperaveis"...

5 - Assim o meu conselho é, sigam este forum nas proximidades das datas das vossas partidas de férias e não a ser que haja perigo evidente (ninguém é louco ao ponto de se meter na "boca do lobo"), arrisquem que vale a pena, pela Natureza, pelos hoteis e pelas pessoas que lá vão encontrar...  
No meu caso tomei a decisão de manter os planos numa 5ª feira (o Dean tinha passado 2 dias antes) e segui viagem na 2ª feira seguinte, com mais antecedencia é complicado...

E pró ano conto lá voltar!!!!!!

Boa sorte para todos


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 22:09)

*Uma actualização do Atlântico no geral:*

Como se pode ver nesta imagem, há bastante instabilidade, quase por todo o lado... Para agora de forma completamente desorganizada, mas é provável que nos próximos dias alguma coisa acabe por se desenvolver.







A instabilidade é tanta no Atlântico, que até a SW dos Açores temos uma zona ligeiramente suspeita e referida numa _discussion_ do NHC













> A 1015 MB LOW
> IS CENTERED OVER THE E ATLANTIC NEAR 32N36W. A SURFACE
> TROUGH EXTENDS SW TO 29N35W 27N42W. WIDELY SCATTERED MODERATE
> CONVECTION IS E OF THE WAVE AXIS FROM 30N-34N BETWEEN 31W-36W.


----------



## cruz (17 Set 2007 às 15:05)

Boa tarde 
Vince acho que está tudo mais calmo,agora que parece que a ingrid se dissipou,á alguma coisa mais de interesse no atlantico agora?


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2007 às 15:30)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde
> Vince acho que está tudo mais calmo,agora que parece que a ingrid se dissipou,á alguma coisa mais de interesse no atlantico agora?



Olá, estava mesmo agora a dar uma olhadela no Atlântico.
Há 2 zonas sob observação, mas quer uma quer outra hoje parecem menos activas do que ontem, pelo que *para já* não constituem motivo de preocupação.






Para além das ondas tropicais, desde há uns dias que vários modelos indicavam a formação dum sistema no Mar das Caraíbas e que se deslocaria para o Golfo do México via canal do Yukatan e chegaria lá para o fim da semana à costa norte americana do Golfo. Mas desde ontem que alguns desses modelos estão a desistir desse cenário.


Resta a tal situação a SW dos Açores que falei ontem, que continua a apresentar alguns sinais curiosos, a fazer lembrar um pouco a depressão subtropical que ficou por baptizar em 2005 e que eu falei há uns meses neste tópico.

Apesar da convecção estar a diminuir um pouco, parece querer rodear o centro. Apresenta alguma circulação mas não muito bem definida nem fechada. De qualquer das formas o NHC nada disse de especial sobre esta situação, e além do mais ela à partida move-se para NW.


----------



## kalu (17 Set 2007 às 19:03)

Olá...
Sou nova nisto, mas há alguma hipótese da situação dos Açores se vir a tornar numa coisa importante lá para o fim se semana?
É que é quando vou para Cuba...


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2007 às 20:40)

kalu disse:


> Olá...
> Sou nova nisto, mas há alguma hipótese da situação dos Açores se vir a tornar numa coisa importante lá para o fim se semana?
> É que é quando vou para Cuba...



Não Kalu, essa situação básicamente não é nada, tenho falado sobre isso mais do ponto de vista de interesse e curiosidade meteorológica. Mesmo num hipotético e remoto cenário daquilo se desenvolver, o rumo é NW, ou seja, nem os Açores incomodava. 

Para Cuba vamos ver como serão estes próximos dias, mas para já não há nada no horizonte, apenas as habituais ondas tropicais que tem que ser sempre bem vigiadas.


----------



## kalu (17 Set 2007 às 22:53)

Obrigado...
Fico a contar convosco para os próximos dias...


----------



## cruz (18 Set 2007 às 15:08)

Boa tarde
Vince alguma novidade no Atlantico, acho que uma onda tropical que saiu de Africa já se esta a organizar e acho que deve ter alguma atenção.Penso eu de que.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2007 às 18:30)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde
> Vince alguma novidade no Atlantico, acho que uma onda tropical que saiu de Africa já se esta a organizar e acho que deve ter alguma atenção.Penso eu de que.



A onda em questão ainda é cedo para grandes comentários, para já apresenta alguma circulação mas segundo a análise de superficie das 12z do NHC (2ª imagem) não tem nenhuma depressão associada, pelo que ainda tem muito trabalho pela frente se se quiser desenvolver. E como tenho dito em ondas anteriores, é preciso algum tempo para ver como elas evoluem no Oceano depois de sairem de Africa.

Image centered at Latitude= 10.24° N Longitude= 27.35° W (X=407 Y=182)












> TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 21W S OF 16N MOVING W NEAR 10 KT. AT 850
> MB...THERE IS A BROAD CYCLONIC CIRCULATION AND A VORTICITY
> MAXIMUM SE OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS NEAR 10N21W. CONVECTION HAS
> INCREASED AHEAD OF THE WAVE AXIS. CLUSTERS OF SCATTRED MODERATE
> ...



No Atlântico há 3 áreas sob observação, sendo que apenas uma delas requer mais atenção, tendo agora mesmo sido decretado o *Invest 93L*. 

Este disturbio poderá desenvolver-se sendo que a maior preocupação é dele ele eventualmente atravessar a Florida e entrar no Golfo do México.
Neste momento está uma forista em Miami, pelo que é capaz de pelo menos apanhar um ou dois dias de mais chuva a estragar-lhe um pouco parte das férias.






*93L*


> A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDS FROM THE EAST
> COAST OF FLORIDA EASTWARD FOR A FEW HUNDRED MILES OVER THE WESTERN
> ATLANTIC AND BAHAMAS.  THIS ACTIVITY IS ASSOCIATED WITH AN
> UPPER-LEVEL LOW OVER THE FLORIDA PENINSULA AND A TROPICAL WAVE OVER
> ...



*A*


> SHOWER ACTIVITY REMAINS LIMITED IN ASSOCIATION WITH A TROPICAL WAVE
> LOCATED ABOUT 700 MILES EAST OF THE LESSER ANTILLES.  *UPPER-LEVEL
> WINDS ARE BECOMING LESS FAVORABLE...AND ANY DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR* AS IT CONTINUES WESTWARD AT
> ...



*B*


> THE *REMNANTS OF TROPICAL DEPRESSION INGRID*...A TROUGH OF LOW
> PRESSURE...EXTEND FROM THE EASTERN CARIBBEAN SEA NORTHWARD ACROSS
> THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS INTO THE ATLANTIC.  *REDEVELOPMENT IS
> NOT EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS* AS THIS SYSTEM MOVES
> ...


----------



## kalu (18 Set 2007 às 18:51)

"A LARGE AREA OF DISORGANIZED CLOUDINESS AND 
THUNDERSTORMS IS ASSOCIATED WITH THESE FEATURES AND EXTENDS FROM 
THE EAST COAST OF FLORIDA EASTWARD FOR A FEW HUNDRED MILES OVER 
THE WESTERN ATLANTIC AND THE BAHAMAS. CONDITIONS ARE CURRENTLY 
UNFAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT IN THIS AREA...BUT SLOW DEVELOPMENT 
IS POSSIBLE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN THE SYSTEM MOVES WESTWARD 
OVER FLORIDA AND INTO THE EASTERN GULF OF MEXICO."

Andei aí a coscuvilhar pelos sites porque estou a começar a ficar nervosa e dei com isto...
Alguém me pode explicar o que quer dizer... Desenvolvimentos daqui a uns dias?
Já se pode esperar alguma coisa para Cuba?
E já agora, alguém sabe como anda o tempo por lá?


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2007 às 19:20)

kalu disse:


> Andei aí a coscuvilhar pelos sites porque estou a começar a ficar nervosa e dei com isto...
> Alguém me pode explicar o que quer dizer... Desenvolvimentos daqui a uns dias?
> Já se pode esperar alguma coisa para Cuba?
> E já agora, alguém sabe como anda o tempo por lá?



Isso é o que está no meu post anterior referido agora oficialmente como *93L*. Eles não dizem desenvolvimento daqui a dias, mas *possível* desenvolvimento daqui a dias. Para já é apenas isso, uma possibilidade.

De qualquer forma, os trajectos dos modelos, *muito preliminares* , em nada afectam Cuba, pois a direcção da maioria é rumo ao Golfo do México. 






Qaunto ao tempo, hoje por exemplo esteve bom. Há muita nebulosidade associada a este disturbio 93L, mas para já tem-se mantido a norte de Cuba, como podes ver numa das imagens do meu post anterior.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 12:26)

No Atlântico não há grandes novidades em relação a ontem, continua a situação do 93L que poderá cruzar a Florida e eventualmente desenvolver-se no Golfo do México, o que comporta sempre algum risco dependendo da zona do Golfo onde poderá eventualmente passar. Também a actual onda tropical que antes foi a Ingrid parece um pouco mais activa hoje, mas para já as condições são desfavoráveis.

Em relação às ondas tropicais entre Africa e as Caraíbas  não há progressos para já.






*93L*








> A LARGE AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER OVER THE WESTERN ATLANTIC...
> NORTHERN BAHAMAS...AND THE EAST COAST OF FLORIDA IS ASSOCIATED WITH
> A TROPICAL WAVE INTERACTING WITH AN UPPER-LEVEL LOW.  THERE ARE NO
> SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION AT THIS TIME.  HOWEVER...SURFACE PRESSURES
> ...




*ex-Ingrid*


> DISORGANIZED CLOUDINESS AND A FEW THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM THE
> LEEWARD ISLANDS NORTHWARD FOR SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES ARE ASSOCIATED
> WITH THE REMNANTS OF INGRID. *UPPER-LEVEL WINDS REMAIN HIGHLY
> UNFAVORABLE FOR REGENERATION OF THIS SYSTEM.*


----------



## kalu (19 Set 2007 às 21:47)

Boa noite Vince...
Como o tempo está a passar...
Para já parece que é de seguir viagem para Cuba?
Ou o 93L poderá vir a causar incómodos?
Já agora...
Vou para o Iberostar Varadero, alguém sabe dizer alguma coisa quanto à segurança?


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 11:43)

*Situação no Atlântico:*
A situação no Atlântico é a prevista desde ontem, ou seja, o 93L está já no Golfo, mas para já desorganizado, mas há boas probalidades de se poder desenvolver.
Temos ainda o remanescente da Ingrid onde as condições se mantem desfavoráveis quanto a evoluções.






*93L*


> SURFACE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THAT A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM ASSOCIATED
> WITH THE LARGE AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER IS MOVING SLOWLY WESTWARD
> ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL FLORIDA. HOWEVER...SATELLITE IMAGES INDICATE
> THAT THE SHOWER ACTIVITY REMAINS DISORGANIZED. SURFACE PRESSURES
> ...



*INGRID*


> CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
> NORTHEASTWARD FOR SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES ARE PRIMARILY ASSOCIATED
> WITH THE REMNANTS OF INGRID. *UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT FAVORABLE FOR
> SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM*.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 11:59)

kalu disse:


> Boa noite Vince...
> Como o tempo está a passar...
> Para já parece que é de seguir viagem para Cuba?
> Ou o 93L poderá vir a causar incómodos?



Não, o 93L se se desenvolver será um problema para a costa do Golfo nos EUA, pelo menos é isso que alguns modelos indicam. 

*
93L:*







Para quem vai de férias este fim de semana para as Caraíbas, as áreas a ter em atenção são a que vai de Africa até às Caraíbas, e o próprio Mar das Caraíbas. A primeira área que referi parece calma. Como disse anteriormente, em termos de climatologia esta área torna-se menos activa à medida que nos aproximamos do final de Setembro. O que não quer dizer que não haja excepções obviamente, pois além do mais ainda estamos a 20 de Setembro.

Na minha opinião a zona mais perigosa e de especial vigiância agora para quem vai este fim de semana é o Mar das Caraíbas. Mas para já não há nada de concreto. Há modelos que indicam o desenvolvimento de uma depressão que rumaria ao Golfo do México, mas na verdade esse cenário tem vindo a aparecer repetidamente nalguns modelos e nunca se tem concretizado nas 2 últimas semanas.  Vamos ver se assim se mantem. Como de facto existe alguma instabilidade no sul do Mar das Caraíbas como podem ver na imagem do meu post anterior, vou estar nestes dias muito atento a essa zona.




kalu disse:


> Já agora...Vou para o Iberostar Varadero, alguém sabe dizer alguma coisa quanto à segurança?



Segurança a que nivel ? De estarem preparados para o azar de algum sistema tropical aparecer ? Sim, sobre isso não tenhas qualquer receio, a industria hoteleira das Caraíbas é muito profissional quanto a isso. Infelizmente os furacões são sobretudo um problema dos pobres, mas países como Cuba, México, Jamaica ou Rep.Dominicana avisam e tratam muito bem a sua população, mesmo a pobre, a mesma coisa não se pode dizer de países como o Haiti, Honduras, Nicarágua, etc.


----------



## heartspro (20 Set 2007 às 14:26)

kalu disse:


> Boa noite Vince...
> Como o tempo está a passar...
> Para já parece que é de seguir viagem para Cuba?
> Ou o 93L poderá vir a causar incómodos?
> ...



Kalu, sobre a tua questão vê o meu post da semana passada :


Anabela e todos os outros viajantes stressados:

1 - Previsões a mais de um par de dias de distancia são impossiveis de fazer, pelo menos com rigor absoluto, conforme tem sido referido pelo pessoal "tecnico" aqui do forum.

2 - Estive na Riviera Maya na semana seguinte à passagem do DEAN (e na semana anterior à aproximação do Félix..) e gostaria de vos dizer que, tomando como standard o hotel Iberostar em que estive, só por MUITO azar alguém pode ter problemas de segurança física, se por má sorte passar um furacão na altura em que lá estão de férias.... O nível de informação e preparação é tal que me deixou quase absolutamente tranquilo a este respeito..

3 - Outra questão tem a ver com "férias estragadas", por evacuações à pressa, necessidade de estar durante algum tempo "barricado" durante a passagem do dito cujo, alguma destruição pós furacão, etc.

4 - Conforme já tive oportunidade de comentar aqui no forum, se não fossem alguns efeitos na praia, ninguém diria que tinha andado por ali nas "imediações" (landfall a 200 Kms.) um furacão de grau 5, com toda a pujança do Dean, há menos de uma semana. Eles são extremamente profissionais a recuperar todos os estragos "recuperaveis"...

5 - Assim o meu conselho é, sigam este forum nas proximidades das datas das vossas partidas de férias e não a ser que haja perigo evidente (ninguém é louco ao ponto de se meter na "boca do lobo"), arrisquem que vale a pena, pela Natureza, pelos hoteis e pelas pessoas que lá vão encontrar... 
No meu caso tomei a decisão de manter os planos numa 5ª feira (o Dean tinha passado 2 dias antes) e segui viagem na 2ª feira seguinte, com mais antecedencia é complicado...

E pró ano conto lá voltar!!!!!!

Boa sorte para todos


----------



## cricri (20 Set 2007 às 17:46)

Olá!!!Eu sou bastante leiga neste assunto. 
Descobri hoje este site quando procurava a previsão do tempo para Punta Cana ( para a proxima semana ). Vou na segunda. 
Esta é uma época mais arriscada para ir para lá? Já verifiquei a previsão de muita trovoada. 
Podem ajudar-me a entender o que se passa por lá???

Obrigada
E boas viagens!

Cristina


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 18:16)

cricri disse:


> Descobri hoje este site quando procurava a previsão do tempo para Punta Cana ( para a proxima semana ). Vou na segunda.
> Esta é uma época mais arriscada para ir para lá? Já verifiquei a previsão de muita trovoada. Podem ajudar-me a entender o que se passa por lá???



Olá,
De facto nesta altura ir para as Caraíbas comporta sempre algum risco de furacões , como poderás perceber se deres uma olhadela nas páginas anteriores deste tópico, onde várias vezes foi respondido essa pergunta.
Para já não há nada no horizonte, e se fores acompanhando o forum terás geralmente uma ou dias actualizações diárias sobre a situação.

Quanto às trovoadas isso já é outra história. As trovoadas nas Caraíbas são mais ou menos banais nesta altura do ano (e até no resto do ano) mas não costumam ser nada de muito chato, geralmente passam num instante. Pode haver uma ou outra situaçao que dure mais tempo, como uma onda tropical mais intensa, mas são situações azaradas que podem acontecer em qualquer local onde se passe férias.
O facto de haver previsões de trovoadas não quer dizer que elas ocorram, pois lá tal como cá, trovoadas são sempre dificeis de prever. Importante importante, é não haver ciclones tropicais, isso é que é mesmo mau e pode estragar umas férias.


----------



## byside (20 Set 2007 às 20:25)

olá pessoal.
ajudando o Vince nas explicações ao cricri (se isso é possível, uma vez que o Vince é um verdadeiro craque), tenho a dizer que quando fui para Punta Cana as previsões foram de trovoadas para quase todos os dias e isso nunca se sucedeu.
Abraços a todos.


----------



## kalu (20 Set 2007 às 23:26)

Boa noite...
Parece que o 93L se está a desenvolver...
Alguém me pode explicar melhor o que se está a passar...
Será que há risco para Cuba...
É que já estou a fazer filmes....


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 23:57)

kalu disse:


> Boa noite...
> Parece que o 93L se está a desenvolver...
> Alguém me pode explicar melhor o que se está a passar...
> Será que há risco para Cuba...
> É que já estou a fazer filmes....



Sim, tudo indica que o 93L se está a desenvolver. Mas quanto a Cuba não tens que te preocupar com ele.
Como disse de manhã, a desenvolver-se, afectará a costa norte do Golfo do México.








> *SPECIAL TROPICAL DISTURBANCE STATEMENT*
> A RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT INVESTIGATING THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IN
> THE EASTERN GULF OF MEXICO FOUND A BROAD CIRCULATION CENTERED ABOUT
> 115 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF ST. PETERSBURG FLORIDA.  THE AIRCRAFT
> ...


----------



## cricri (21 Set 2007 às 09:44)

Bom dia!!
Obrigada pelas vossas respostas. 
Espero que na próxima semana tudo se mantenha calminho para os lados de Punta Cana...
Obrigada


----------



## SÃO (21 Set 2007 às 09:55)

Olá, bom dia. Conto ir para Riviera Maya dia 29 set, será que esse 93L poderá de algum modo afectar essa zona? E há ainda mais alguma coisa a desenvolver-se que possa dirigir-se para lá? Conto com a vossa ajuda para um melhor esclarecimento. Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 11:17)

SÃO disse:


> Olá, bom dia. Conto ir para Riviera Maya dia 29 set, será que esse 93L poderá de algum modo afectar essa zona? E há ainda mais alguma coisa a desenvolver-se que possa dirigir-se para lá? Conto com a vossa ajuda para um melhor esclarecimento. Obrigado!



É muito cedo para saber, como poderás perceber se leres algumas páginas do tópico para trás. Nessa altura o 93L ou o que sair dele já se terá dissipado há muito tempo, até lá surgem outros disturbios para seguir.

Agora ainda se está a tentar perceber se quem vai já este fim de semana não terá problemas ao longo das férias.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 11:37)

*Situação no Atlântico*






*93L*
O 93L continua a fazer alguns progessos rumo a uma transição tropical ou mais provavelmente, subtropical.



> THE LOW PRESSURE AREA IN THE GULF OF MEXICO HAS BEEN MEANDERING
> DURING THE PAST FEW HOURS AND IS NOW LOCATED ABOUT 115 MILES WEST
> OF TAMPA FLORIDA. THERE HAS BEEN NO SIGNIFICANT CHANGE IN
> ORGANIZATION THIS EVENING BUT BANDS OF HEAVY SQUALLS ARE FORMING TO
> ...




*Mar das Caraíbas*
No mar das Caraíbas há uma zona com muita instabilidade, mas para já não apresenta sinais de desenvolvimento. É esta a zona para seguir com atenção hoje e amanhã, a ver se a instabilidade persiste ou não muito tempo. Mas para já não se espera nada dali, esta zona não faz sequer parte do Outlook do NHC.


*Depressão a SW dos Açores*
Esta depressão a SW dos Açores está a ser vigiada pelo NHC, está até pela primeira vez no Graphical Outlook



> A NEARLY STATIONARY NON-TROPICAL LOW LOCATED OVER THE FAR
> NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC ABOUT 1000 MILES EAST OF BERMUDA *IS BEING
> MONITORED FOR SIGNS OF TROPICAL DEVELOPMENT*.


----------



## cruz (21 Set 2007 às 15:28)

Boa tarde Vince
Tirando o DEAN e o FELIX a época de furacões do atlantico tem sido um bocado apagada.Será que ainda vamos ter tempo para ver mais um pouco de acção,isto sem causar de preferencia prejuizo para ninguem.Esta muito "morto".


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 15:47)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde Vince
> Tirando o DEAN e o FELIX a época de furacões do atlantico tem sido um bocado apagada.Será que ainda vamos ter tempo para ver mais um pouco de acção,isto sem causar de preferencia prejuizo para ninguem.Esta muito "morto".



Ainda ontem comentava isso com o Rog. A zona de Cabo Verde aparentemente poderá estar para fechar portas... mas realço o aparentemente. 
E ainda não podemos falar duma época apagada ou fraca, porque passaram apenas 11 dias depois do pico da época em termos de climatologia e já tivemos 2 furacões Cat5. E eu pessoalmente fico muito desconfiado com esta calma.


----------



## heartspro (21 Set 2007 às 16:44)

Se querem animação, tenho uma sugestão, paguem-me outra semana de férias nas Caraíbas, já que:
O Dean passou uma semana antes de eu chegar lá...
O Felix passou 3 dias depois de eu sair de lá....

É preciso pontaria...


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 17:36)

heartspro disse:


> Se querem animação, tenho uma sugestão, paguem-me outra semana de férias nas Caraíbas, já que:
> O Dean passou uma semana antes de eu chegar lá...
> O Felix passou 3 dias depois de eu sair de lá....
> 
> É preciso pontaria...



Ainda tens muito para pedalar 

Dificilmente alguem bate a minha semana em Cancun em 2005. Ida em Julho para fugir aos Furacões, saída de Lisboa com atraso de umas 12 horas porque no destino ainda estava a Tempestade Tropical Cindy, quando cheguei ainda estava tudo molhado, humidade insportável, bastante vento e alguma confusão que o Cindy tinha acabado de passar. Enquanto lá estive formou-se o furacão Dennis , mas passou razoavelmente perto, em Cuba, e quando me vim embora formou-se o furacão Emily que fez landfall na Riviera Maia.


----------



## SÃO (21 Set 2007 às 20:51)

Obrigado pela resposta. De qualquer maneira vou continuando atenta ao forum e ás vossas informações, sempre tão precisas. Se houver novidades por favor digam qualquer coisa. Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2007 às 09:17)

*Situação no Atlântico*

*Golfo do México*
No Golfo do México formou-se a *Depressão Tropical nº10*, a partir do disturbio antes denominado 93L. A depressão nas imagens de satélite não impressiona de todo, não é motivo de grandes preocupações, pois mal se formou estava já praticamente a entrar em terra.














> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION TEN ADVISORY NUMBER   3*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL102007
> 1000 PM CDT FRI SEP 21 2007
> 
> ...





*Mar das Caraíbas*
Esta é a área que mais me preocupa para já. Esta zona de instabilidade continua continua com muitas trovoadas. Se a convecção continuar a persistir desta forma acabará por fazer baixar a pressão e eventualmente poderá aqui formar-se alguma coisa. Mas para já não é o caso. 








> CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS CONTINUE OVER THE WESTERN CARIBBEAN
> SEA *BUT THERE ARE NO SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION AND SURFACES PRESSURES
> ARE NOT FALLING AT THIS TIME.  ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...IS
> EXPECTED TO BE SLOW*.




*Onda Tropical*
Esta zona entre Cabo Verde e as Caraíbas tem uma área que hoje me parece ligeiramente melhor do que ontem. Mas no geral continua tudo bastante desorganizado.








> A LARGE AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER CENTERED ABOUT 1000 MILES EAST OF
> THE WINDWARD ISLANDS IS ASSOCIATED WITH A COUPLE OF WESTWARD MOVING
> TROPICAL WAVES. *SLOW DEVELOPMENT IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT FEW
> DAYS*.




*SW dos Açores*
A depressão a SW dos Açores não mostrou qualquer evolução, e está previsto as condições para tal piorarem.








> A NEARLY STATIONARY NON-TROPICAL LOW OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC IS
> LOCATED ABOUT 1100 MILES EAST OF BERMUDA.* THERE HAS BEEN NO
> SIGNIFICANT CHANGE IN ORGANIZATION SINCE YESTERDAY AND CONDITIONS
> ARE BECOMING LESS FAVORABLE FOR TROPICAL DEVELOPMENT*.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2007 às 18:07)

*Invest 94l*

Nos últimos 2 dias já andava desconfiado  desta instabilidade nas Caraíbas e acaba de ser oficialmente decretado o *Invest 94L*

*94L*
Mas parece-me que não é motivo de grandes preocupações para quem vai de férias este fim de semana para as Caraíbas, pois a depressão já está quase em cima do México, o disturbio comportará alguns riscos apenas quando amanhã entrar no Golfo do México. Para já é apenas uma área muito desorganizada de instabilidade.


----------



## Hoobit (22 Set 2007 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde Pessoal,

Dia 24 irei para a Jamaica, pelo site accuweather, não se prevê nada, mas gostava de pedir opinião a quem está mais em cima do assunto.

Cumps


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2007 às 22:28)

Já temos um Invest na depressão a WSW dos Açores. É desde há momentos o *INVEST 95L*.


*INVEST 95L*


















> SATELLITE IMAGES INDICATE THAT THE NON-TROPICAL LOW LOCATED ABOUT
> 825 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES HAS BECOME A LITTLE BETTER
> ORGANIZED. THIS SYSTEM COULD BECOME A TROPICAL OR A SUBTROPICAL
> CYCLONE BEFORE IT MOVES NORTHEASTWARD OVER THE OPEN ATLANTIC IN A
> COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2007 às 22:38)

Hoobit disse:


> Boa Tarde Pessoal,
> Dia 24 irei para a Jamaica, pelo site accuweather, não se prevê nada, mas gostava de pedir opinião a quem está mais em cima do assunto.
> Cumps



Ora bem, eu estava preocupado com a instabilidade nas Caraíbas e o triangulo México-Cuba-Jamaica, mas quanto a esta instabilidade, oficialmente o 94L, nada parece haver a recear para estes destinos.

Agora é aguardar se alguma das ondas tropicais entre África e Caraíbas evolui de alguma forma. Hoje por acaso a que saiu de África mete algum respeito em termos de aspecto e organização. Mas vamos ver se se aguenta assim nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 02:05)

*95L*

Com estes vectores e se ele se mantiver assim acho que daqui a umas horas vamos dizer olá ao *JERRY* a SWS dos Açores.


----------



## heartspro (23 Set 2007 às 09:26)

Ok, ganhaste....

O Atlantico está animado, o NHC tem comentários sobre 5 (!!!!) áreas distintas no Outlook!!!!


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 09:49)

heartspro disse:


> O Atlantico está animado, o NHC tem comentários sobre 5 (!!!!) áreas distintas no Outlook!!!!



Sim, madrugada agitada, a partir do 95L temos a formação da Depressão Tropical ou Subtropical nº11 a WSW dos Açores e dois novos Invest's, o 96L e o 97L.
Tenho estado à espera do advisor das 10 da manhã para actualizar o tópico pois ainda não sei se a vão definir como subtropical ou tropical, penso que será como subtropical. Esta depressão ao inicio da noite poderia muito bem ter sido baptizada com o nome "Jerry" pois tinha ventos para isso, mas dada a localização, provavelmente ficará apenas como depressão, pois esta manhã parece-me um pouco pior em aspecto do que ontem à noite.

Como dizia anteontem, fico sempre desconfiado quando vejo tudo demasiado calmo. Os dois Invest's referem-se a duas ondas tropicais que há que seguir agora com muita atenção, uma que já está proxima do Mar das Caraíbas e que tem estado desinteressante mas agora "acordou", a outra que referi ontem a sul de Cabo Verde e que mantem uma organização que impõe respeito. Mais informação daqui a pouco.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 10:12)

*Atlântico:*






Já saiu a actualização do NHC. 

*DST#11*

Temos então a cerca de 1705 km a Oeste dos Açores a formação da DST#11 (Depressão Subtropical 11) a partir do anteriormente denominado Ivest 95L.
Está previsto que poderá chegar à categoria de Tempestade Tropical, e se isso se confirmar e nenhum outro disturbio se antecipar, terá o nome de JERRY.
O trajecto previsto é para norte, pelo que à partida não deverá constituir preocupação para os Açores.








> *...SUBTROPICAL DEPRESSION FORMS FAR FROM LAND IN THE NORTH CENTRAL
> ATLANTIC...*
> 
> AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF SUBTROPICAL DEPRESSION ELEVEN
> ...




*96L*







> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH A WESTWARD MOVING TROPICAL
> WAVE HAVE BECOME MORE CONCENTRATED ABOUT 550 MILES EAST OF THE
> WINDWARD ISLANDS. *THERE ARE SOME INDICATIONS THAT THE SYSTEM IS
> BECOMING A LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED BUT ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT...IF
> ANY...SHOULD BE SLOW TO OCCUR*.



*97L*







> THE BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE PASSING ABOUT 550 MILES SOUTH OF THE
> CAPE VERDE ISLANDS REMAINS WELL-ORGANIZED.  *THIS SYSTEM HAS THE
> POTENTIAL TO BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT
> 15 MPH DURING THE NEXT FEW DAYS.*



Quanto aos dois INVEST's, como tenho dito repetidas vezes, para já são apenas disturbios, e o seu desenvolvimento é uma possibilidade, não uma certeza. Obviamente que dada a localização e aspecto, têm que ser seguidos com muita atenção.


----------



## cricri (23 Set 2007 às 10:16)

Bom dia, perante o desenvolvimento que se tem notado nas ultimas semanas acham que o suposto"jerry" tem caracteristicas diferentes dos outros(93l,94l)?este vai mesmo chegar com força? e em que direcção especifica ? é que amanhã ao 1/2dia vou voar para punta cana e agora fiquei mais preocupada.obrigado


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 10:41)

cricri disse:


> Bom dia, perante o desenvolvimento que se tem notado nas ultimas semanas acham que o suposto"jerry" tem caracteristicas diferentes dos outros(93l,94l)?este vai mesmo chegar com força? e em que direcção especifica ? é que amanhã ao 1/2dia vou voar para punta cana e agora fiquei mais preocupada.obrigado



Penso que escreveste este post enquanto eu publicava o anterior e não leste. A depressão subtropical que eventualmente poderá ser o JERRY mais logo não constitui qualquer problema para ti.

Os dois disturbios (96L e 97L), esses sim, já poderiam trazer problemas às Caraíbas. Mas há que ter calma, para já são apenas disturbios. Não se desenvolveram, e esse desenvolvimento é apenas uma possibilidade. Para já o 96L é o que apresenta melhor potencial para se desenvolver, mas para compensar, é o que está mais longe das Caraíbas, e se se desenvolvesse levaria ainda muitos dias a chegar lá. Em termos de localização, o 97L é obviamente o mais perigoso, mas vamos ver como evolui ao longo do dia de hoje.

A parte mais chata é que os _timing's_ são maus, não serei de grande ajuda aos que vão hoje e amanhã para as Caraíbas, pois até amanhã penso que não se saberá muito mais.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 14:45)

A TD#11 (Depressão SubTropical 11) a cerca de 1700km a Oeste dos Açores evolui para Tempestade SubTropical, sendo baptizada com o nome JERRY, o 10º ciclone tropical ou subtropical no Atlântico em 2007, passando o seguimento a ser feito em tópico dedicado:

 Tempestade Subtropical JERRY (Atlântico 2007 #10)


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 22:39)

Mais uma actualização para o Atlântico.

Para além do JERRY (ver tópico Tempestade Subtropical JERRY) temos então as mesmas situações desta manhã:






Qualquer um dos 3 disturbios continua com possibilidade de se desenvolver nas próximas 48 horas. O 94L é um problema para o Golfo do México, mas como o trajecto não é para NE onde estão as águas mais quentes do Golfo, à partida, mesmo se se desenvolver, a sua intensidade estará fortemente condicionada.

O 96L e 97L são os que são mais perigosos para quem vai para as Caraíbas de férias, mas quer um quer outro parecem-me menos impressionantes agora do que eram esta manhã. 

O *96L* é o disturbio com melhores condições para se desenvolver, mas como disse de manhã, ainda está a grande distância das Caraíbas e até lá muita coisa pode acontecer. Em temos de aspecto nas imagens de satélite, parece ser o que eventualmente possa esta mais próximo de se desenvolver, mas como disse, de manhã pareceu-me melhor.

O *97L* esta tarde chegou a impressionar bastante devido à forte convecção, mas é um disturbio extenso, mas muito desorganizado, e disperso, e parece agora estar a acalmar um pouco. Vamos ver como evolui até amanhã, pois é o sistema mais perigoso devido à localização já muito próxima do Mar das Caraíbas.


*94L*


> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED JUST NORTH OF THE NORTHERN
> COAST OF THE NORTHERN YUCATAN PENINSULA IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA
> OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM THE NORTHWESTERN
> CARIBBEAN SEA INTO THE SOUTHERN AND CENTRAL GULF OF MEXICO.  *THIS
> ...




*96L*


> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IS
> LOCATED ABOUT 300 MILES EAST OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS. *THIS SYSTEM
> HAS CHANGED LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION TODAY...BUT COULD STILL DEVELOP
> INTO A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO* AS IT MOVES
> WEST-NORTHWESTWARD TOWARD THE WINDWARD ISLANDS.




*97L*


> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IS
> LOCATED ABOUT 300 MILES EAST OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS. *THIS SYSTEM
> HAS CHANGED LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION TODAY...BUT COULD STILL DEVELOP
> INTO A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO* AS IT MOVES
> WEST-NORTHWESTWARD TOWARD THE WINDWARD ISLANDS.


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 10:42)

Quanto ao Atlântico, não há grandes novidades em relação a ontem.






Quer o 96L quer o 97L continuam a ter boas possibilidades de se desenvolver, sendo que o 96L é o melhor colocado pois já está associado a uma depressão, ontem até já se viam algumas bandas em formação e continua a ter um aspecto poderoso nas imagens de satélite. Mas o 97L é para já mais incómodo devido à proximidade das ilhas das Caraíbas. O 94L depois de 2 dias completamente desinteressantes, parece que esta manhã mostra bastante convecção.



*96L*


> A 1007 MB LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS LOCATED ABOUT 565 NM SSW OF THE
> CAPE VERDE ISLANDS NEAR 8N31W. *THIS LARGE SYSTEM CONTINUES TO
> SHOW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...AND COULD BECOME A TROPICAL
> DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO AS IT MOVES
> ...




*97L*


> A WELL DEFINED TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED ALONG 57W OR ABOUT 175
> NM E OF THE SOUTHERN WINDWARD ISLANDS. THE WAVE IS REPRESENTED
> WELL BY THE SURROUNDING SURFACE OBSERVATIONS...AND A QUIKSCAT
> PASS FROM 23/2200 UTC. THIS WAVE IS GENERATING SCATTERED SHOWER
> ...


----------



## cruz (24 Set 2007 às 11:17)

Bom dia
Vince depois de um sono quase profundo parece que o Atlantico despertou com alguma força e acho que vamos ter uma semana algo agitada,acho que esta tudo a desenvolver-se de uma forma que antes de acabar o mes ainda vamos ter algo de muito grande para acompanhar.


----------



## cruz (24 Set 2007 às 11:22)

Acho que o 96L é um típico sistema chamado "furacões de Cabo Verde"que acham?


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 11:25)

cruz disse:


> Bom dia
> Vince depois de um sono quase profundo parece que o Atlantico despertou com alguma força e acho que vamos ter uma semana algo agitada,acho que esta tudo a desenvolver-se de uma forma que antes de acabar o mes ainda vamos ter algo de muito grande para acompanhar.



É verdade Cruz. É assim o Atlântico nesta altura do ano, não se pode confiar nele, daí a ter dito há dias que ficava desconfiado com a aparente calma. Ontem ao final da tarde cheguei a temer que se formassem 2 depressões tropicais (96L e 97L) quase em simultaneo não muito longe uma da outra. Felizmente que acalmaram um pouco, principalmente o 97L.

Vamos ver como corre hoje o dia, mas pelo menos o desenvolvimento do 96L parece-me cada vez mais provável.



cruz disse:


> Acho que o 96L é um típico sistema chamado "furacões de Cabo Verde"que acham?



Sim claro. Sobre a localização há também a salientar a latitude excepcionalmente baixa, que é bastante rara se por acaso se se conseguir desenvolver, embora haja outros casos.



*Actualização das 10:30*

*96L*


> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED
> ABOUT 650 MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS. *SHOWER AND
> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS BECOME MORE CONCENTRATED OVERNIGHT...AND
> THIS LARGE SYSTEM CONTINUES TO SHOW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION. IT
> ...



*97L*


> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IS CENTERED
> ABOUT 100 MILES EAST OF THE SOUTHERN WINDWARD ISLANDS. *THUNDERSTORM
> ACTIVITY HAS DECREASED OVERNIGHT WITHIN THIS SYSTEM...BUT IT STILL
> HAS THE POTENTIAL TO DEVELOP INTO A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2007 às 13:03)

copyright © 2007 EMCWF





copyright © 2007 EMCWF


----------



## cruz (24 Set 2007 às 15:42)

Boa tarde
Vince pela imagem visibel até parece que o 96L já tem forma de furacão.


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 16:22)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde
> Vince pela imagem visibel até parece que o 96L já tem forma de furacão.



Sim, tem um aspecto assustador para um mero Invest. Mas para já é apenas isso, o aspecto. Já ontem se notavam umas bandas e hoje estão invulgarmente perfeitas para esta fase.

Mas quanto a intensidade não parece ter evoluido muito mais, a última medição das 12:15 (11:15z) tem ainda apenas um T1.0 usando a técnica Dvorak (medição por imagens de satélite IR )

   DATE/TIME     LAT     LON    CLASSIFICATION        STORM 
  24/1145 UTC     9.0N   31.3W    *T1.0/1.0*              96L
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/positions.html

A explicação para este aspecto é a de ter uma circulação em superficie muito alargada, invulgarmente grande e também forte. Mas para evoluir tem que criar convecção mais profunda no centro. Mas parece quase inevitável de que o conseguirá fazer.







*Modelos*

Nem todos os modelos o desenvolvem, e desde ontem que se inclinam para um trajecto a norte das Caraíbas.
De qualquer forma é ainda muito cedo para confiar em modelos, quer para o desenvolvimento, quer para o trajecto.


----------



## Cinda (24 Set 2007 às 17:45)

Olá Vince

Regressei ontem de Punta Cana e tal como dizia, não houve qualquer motivo de preocupação.
Na ida, antes da aterragem, o comandante diz que estaria a chuviscar, coisa normal para a época ... pois nem isso aconteceu.
Na quinta feira, trovejou um pouco, choveu cerca de 15 m e depois ... sol e muito sol.
Já recomendei este site a alguns amigos.
Cumprimentos


----------



## NasiL (24 Set 2007 às 18:16)

Olá a todos ( e em especial ao Vince  )!

Já voltamos de Samaná (Rep. Dominicana) há uma semana, mas entre a recuperação de uma gastroenterite e o mergulhar quase directo no dia-a-dia, só agora deu para seleccionar algumas fotos como prometido:
















Estivemos lá de 8 a 15 de Setembro e de furacões esteve tudo calminho, com as visitas prévias a este forum a facilitar bastante a interpretação da informação que o "Weather Channel" ia debitando todos os dias.

Em Samaná o tempo ia alternando entre ceu limpo, algumas trovoadas fortes ao longe e chuvadas curtas quase todos os dias mais ou menos pela hora de almoço (excepto na noite da "beach-party" em que se decidiu juntar à festa  )

Uma curiosidade: poucas horas antes do landfall do furacão que entrou no Texas nessa semana, vimos uma reportagem no weather channel que basicamente dizia: cuidado com as inundações, não se preocupem com o vento... as coisas mudaram bem depressa em poucas horas .

Agora o interesse já não é "como estarão as coisas na nossa semana" , mas o bichinho ficou e não conseguimos passar muito tempo sem vir aqui espreitar como se estão a portar os nossos amigos furacões .

Mais uma vez obrigado pelo excelente forum.

Nuno (aka NasiL) e Lisa (aka LisaN)


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 18:27)

Cinda disse:


> Olá Vince
> Regressei ontem de Punta Cana e tal como dizia, não houve qualquer motivo de preocupação.
> Na ida, antes da aterragem, o comandante diz que estaria a chuviscar, coisa normal para a época ... pois nem isso aconteceu.
> Na quinta feira, trovejou um pouco, choveu cerca de 15 m e depois ... sol e muito sol.



Benvinda de volta, ainda bem que correu tudo bem. 
Houve um dia em que fiquei preocupado pois a INGRID teimava em não morrer nem ir tanto para norte como previsto, e num dos dias (3ª/4ªfeira) chegou mesmo a surpeender toda a gente , mas foi falso alarme, algum suspiro de final de vida e  felizmente lá se dissipou


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 18:37)

NasiL disse:


> Já voltamos de Samaná (Rep. Dominicana) há uma semana, mas entre a recuperação de uma gastroenterite e o mergulhar quase directo no dia-a-dia, só agora deu para seleccionar algumas fotos como prometido:



Bemvindos de volta. As fotos parecem excelentes, mas não haverá em maior resolução ? 



NasiL disse:


> Uma curiosidade: poucas horas antes do landfall do furacão que entrou no Texas nessa semana, vimos uma reportagem no weather channel que basicamente dizia: cuidado com as inundações, não se preocupem com o vento... as coisas mudaram bem depressa em poucas horas .



É, o furacão HUMBERTO surpreendeu os meteorologistas, mais uma prova de que apesar de todo o progresso ainda estamos muito longe de compreender totalmente a natureza, neste caso os ciclones tropicais.



NasiL disse:


> Agora o interesse já não é "como estarão as coisas na nossa semana" , mas o bichinho ficou e não conseguimos passar muito tempo sem vir aqui espreitar como se estão a portar os nossos amigos furacões .



O bichinho fica sempre, em maior ou menos intensidade 

Vamos ver como será nestes dias com estes disturbios actuais, a ver se os que estão lá agora e os que vão em breve continuam a ter sorte.


----------



## Ithaka (24 Set 2007 às 20:58)

Olá a todos novamente.
Está quase a chegar o dia da tão esperada partida para Punta Cana ...
ando a acompanhar o forum E ..... AI AI AI .... será que ainda vou ter umas férias desagradáveis ?! 
Esperemos que não 
Vou dia 13 de Outubro, e ando a ver isto muito mau .... não me digam que vai ser em Outubro que eles vêm .... 

Sofia


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 22:34)

*Situação no Atlântico*

O cenário começa a não ser muito animador para alguns foristas que estão neste momento nalgumas ilhas das Caraíbas. 

O disturbio 97L parece melhor organizado e vários modelos indicam que ele se desenvolverá, embora, menos mau, nenhum deles indique uma intensidade superior a Tempestade Tropical.
Quanto a trajectos, ainda há incerteza, mas há pelo menos uma tendência rumo  às ilhas.  Num dos cenários teriamos por exemplo uma Depressão Tropical ou Tempestade Tropical na Republica Dominicana já na próxima 4ª ou 5ª feira.
Mas aguardemos pelo que vai acontecer amanhã, pode ser que não se consiga desenvolver, ou se realmente não se intensificar muito, o trajecto o faça passar ao largo sem grande impacto, para além de um dia de mau tempo.







*97L*








> A WELL DEFINED TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 58W/59W SOUTH OF 19N
> MOVING WEST 10 TO 15 KT. A 1011 MB LOW PRESSURE CENTER IS
> ALONG THE WAVE NEAR 12.5N. SCATTERED MODERATE TO STRONG SHOWERS
> AND THUNDERSTORMS AROUND THIS WAVE ALREADY ARE REACHING
> ...






*96L*
O 96L é um disturbio impressionante, não só pela circulação que apresenta como já foi falado nos post's anteriores, mas também pelo tamanho, simplesmente impressionante e invulgar. Comparem na 1ª imagem o tamanho do 96L ao do 97L por exemplo.
Também é provável que se consiga desenvolver, mas como ainda está muito longe das ilhas é menos preocupante para já do que o 97L como tinha dito ontem.
Para já os modelos indicam uma passagem a norte das Caraíbas, mas dada a distância e incerteza habitual, ainda é cedo para confiar demasiado nesse cenário.








> A 1007 MB LOW PRESSURE CENTER IS NEAR 9N34W ABOUT 1520 NM EAST
> OF BARBADOS...MOVING WEST 10 TO 15 KT. *THIS LARGE SYSTEM
> CONTINUES TO SHOW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...AND IT MAY BECOME
> A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO*. SCATTERED
> ...





*94L*
Também o 94L no Golfo do México parece um pouco melhor, mas de todos os disturbios é o que tem menos possibilidades de se desenvolver. A nivel de trajectos há bastante incerteza.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 09:15)

O *96L* foi ao inicio da madrugada considerado Depressão Tropical, TD#12, e na última hora as estimativas por satélite apontam para Tempestade Tropical, pelo que no próximo aviso das 10 horas do NHC esta já virá baptizada com o nome KAREN, o 11º ciclone tropical no Atlântico em 2007.

O seguimento da *KAREN* passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:

Tempestade Tropical KAREN (Atlântico 2007 #11)


----------



## NasiL (25 Set 2007 às 10:22)

Vince disse:


> Bemvindos de volta. As fotos parecem excelentes, mas não haverá em maior resolução ?



Pois... fiz o resampling para 800x600 antes do upload mas depois o picasa achou por bem fazer novo resampling para 144 
Ja corrigi os settings e vou editar o post anterior!

Nuno.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 11:17)

*Situação no Atlântico:*






Apesar da formação da Tempestade Tropical KAREN a partir do 96L, o panorama hoje parece um pouco melhor do que era ontem à noite. 
Por um lado está previsto (para já) que a KAREN passe a norte das Caraíbas e não chegue a Furacão, por outro lado o disturbio 97L (que pode ser um problema para quem está nas Caraíbas esta semana) está esta manhã com pior aspecto do que ontem e afectado pelo windshear.

Vamos ver se ambas as sitações se mantem ou não assim.


----------



## cruz (25 Set 2007 às 16:21)

Boa tarde
Vince o 96L está com melhor aspecto agora de tarde do que estava durante a manhã.parece-me com mais convecção.


----------



## anafurtado (25 Set 2007 às 16:58)

olá ,

será que já é possivel fazer-se uma previsão para Outubro entre o dia 6 a 12, uma vez que vou para a Republica Dominicana, ou ainda é cedo?

Ana


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 17:31)

anafurtado disse:


> olá ,
> será que já é possivel fazer-se uma previsão para Outubro entre o dia 6 a 12, uma vez que vou para a Republica Dominicana, ou ainda é cedo?



Sim, é muito cedo. Como estamos a ver esta semana, há sempre muita incerteza, ainda há poucos dias não havia nada e agora temos uma Tempestade Tropical e a possibilidade de uma outra nova.

A única coisa que te posso dizer  é que quanto mais tarde fores, melhor, e em termos de climatologia, Outubro já costuma ser um mês com menos problemas na Republica Dominicana. Mas como sempre digo, isso não quer dizer que não aconteça. Às vezes há quem vá na pior altura e tenha sorte, outras vezes há quem vá numa altura um pouco melhor e tenha azar. Mas termos de histórico, Outubro é bem mais seguro do que Setembro.


*O que nos diz a climatologia em termos de meses e probalidades:*


*Agosto*





*Setembro*





*Outubro*





*Novembro*


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 18:10)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde
> Vince o 96L está com melhor aspecto agora de tarde do que estava durante a manhã.parece-me com mais convecção.[



Sim, está com forte convecção concentrada numa zona e nota-se alguma circulação em superfice no visivel (repara nas nuvens baixas).

No entanto se olhares com atenção para a imagem do visivel vês as nuvens típicas da convecção a ser afectada pelo vento nos niveis altos, ou seja, o windshear está a causar-lhe problemas.

*17:15*





No entanto, continua a existir a possibilidade do 97L conseguir desenvolver-se, embora hoje pareca menos provável do que era ontem. Mas mesmo que não se desenvolva, provocará pelo menos algum mau tempo onde passar, o que atendendo às circunstâncias, será um mal menor.



> A 1011 MB LOW PRESSURE AREA IS NEAR 15N62W ASSOCIATED WITH A
> TROPICAL WAVE MOVING THROUGH THE LESSER ANTILLES. SHOWER
> ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME LESS ORGANIZED
> OVERNIGHT...AND UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE BECOMING LESS FAVORABLE
> ...


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 23:53)

*Situação no Atlântico*


*TD#13 (ex 94L)*
No Golfo do México o disturbio 94L evoluiu para Depressão Tropical sendo a nº13 deste ano no Atlântico.














> *DATA FROM THE AIR FORCE RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT A
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION HAS FORMED IN THE SOUTHWESTERN GULF OF MEXICO.
> A SPECIAL ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED WITHIN THE NEXT HOUR OR SO.*






*97L*
O 97L continua com dificuldades em aprofundar a convecção e parece estar em mau estado. O NRL até já retirou o Invest do site deles, não sei se isso significa que esteja para ser descontinuado, pelo menos para estes dias mais próximos.








> AN AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS IS ASSOCIATED WITH A
> BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 75 MILES SOUTHEAST OF ST.
> CROIX IN THE LESSER ANTILLES. T*HIS SYSTEM HAS CHANGED LITTLE IN
> ORGANIZATION TODAY AND UPPER-LEVEL WINDS HAVE BECOME LESS FAVORABLE
> ...





*KAREN*
Consultar o tópico sobre a Tempestade Tropical KAREN


----------



## cruz (26 Set 2007 às 11:21)

Bom dia
Vince isto no Atlantico está ao rubro depois de tanto tempo quase "morto".




E o que está asair agora de Africa!!!


----------



## Ithaka (26 Set 2007 às 11:35)

cruz disse:


> Bom dia
> Vince isto no Atlantico está ao rubro depois de tanto tempo quase "morto".
> 
> 
> ...



Está a sair outro de Africa?! 
Ai, que não vou ter salvação na Republica Dominicana em Outubro.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 12:02)

cruz disse:


> E o que está a sair agora de Africa!!!



Pois, é mais uma vigorosa onda, e novamente numa latitude bastante baixa (centro em 7N)
Nesta altura do ano já deveriam estar a acalmar nesta zona. Tou a achar este padrão um pouco estranho.
E também já tem uma boa circulação:

*Quickscat 10:42 (9:42z)*









Ithaka disse:


> Está a sair outro de Africa?!
> Ai, que não vou ter salvação na Republica Dominicana em Outubro.



Para já não vale a pena grandes preocupações. É apenas uma onda tropical, muito longe e até lá muito coisa acontece.


----------



## SÃO (26 Set 2007 às 12:06)

Olá Vince, bom dia. Vou para R. Maia dia 30 set e para já o que á a recear desta situação actual? Há tambem alguma coisa nova a formar-se? Conto com a vossa informação. Obrigada!


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 12:34)

*Situação no Atlântico*






*TD#13 (ex 94L)*
A Depressão tropical 13 está a intensificar-se um pouco e hoje talvez se torne hoje uma Tempestade Tropical.








*97L*
O disturbo 97L está mais ou menos como ontem, a convecção vai variando muito com o ciclo diurno, ou seja, o comportamento típico duma onda tropical e não dum sistema já mais organizado. De qualquer forma regressou ao site do NRL.
Os foristas que agora estão na Rep.Dominicana  vão ter mais logo um dia de trovoadas intensas e chuva pela frente, mas à partida não mais do que isso.

*Radar de Puerto Rico*








> AN AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND A FEW THUNDERSTORMS IS ASSOCIATED WITH A
> BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED NEAR THE VIRGIN ISLANDS IN THE
> LESSER ANTILLES. THIS SYSTEM IS POORLY ORGANIZED...AND UPPER-LEVEL
> WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO BE UNFAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT FOR THE NEXT
> COUPLE OF DAYS.




*KAREN*
Consultar o tópico sobre a Tempestade Tropical KAREN


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 12:42)

SÃO disse:


> Olá Vince, bom dia. Vou para R. Maia dia 30 set e para já o que á a recear desta situação actual? Há tambem alguma coisa nova a formar-se? Conto com a vossa informação. Obrigada!



Bom dia, para já não há nada. No Golfo do México,não muito longe, está a Depressão Tropical nº13, mas dirige-se no sentido contrário da Riviera.
Ando com algum receio do Mar das Caraíbas, está muito calmo, mas para já não há nada. Os modelos mostram novamente uma depressão a formar-se no mar das Caraíbas nos próximos dias, mas seria uma situação idêntica ao ex-94L e agora oficialmente depressão tropical nº13, ou seja, passaria pelo Yukatan ainda numa fase muito inicial e inofensiva e só no Golfo do México é que se desenvolveria e rumaria para a costa americana do Golfo.


----------



## cruz (26 Set 2007 às 14:36)

Boa tarde
Vince isto está muito estranho.A Karen pode vir a tornar-se furacão ainda hoje como tu achas a uma longitude +ou- 45w muito cedo acho eu,se mantiver o percurso até agora vai logo contra as previsões, será que pode se for para w nw chegar as ilhas já como furacao de cat.2 ou mais?Iria ser muito perigoso,o logo atrás da Karen uma grande onda tropical já com muita circulação!!!Isto em vez de acalmar está a piorar.Penso eu de que.


----------



## heartspro (26 Set 2007 às 15:31)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde
> Vince isto está muito estranho.A Karen pode vir a tornar-se furacão ainda hoje como tu achas a uma longitude +ou- 45w muito cedo acho eu,se mantiver o percurso até agora vai logo contra as previsões, será que pode se for para w nw chegar as ilhas já como furacao de cat.2 ou mais?Iria ser muito perigoso,o logo atrás da Karen uma grande onda tropical já com muita circulação!!!Isto em vez de acalmar está a piorar.Penso eu de que.



Uma questão para os especialistas:

Parecendo a OT ir seguir um percurso muito semelhante à Karen, irá encontrar "combustível" suficiente nas águas para a alimentar?


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 16:13)

heartspro disse:


> Parecendo a OT ir seguir um percurso muito semelhante à Karen, irá encontrar "combustível" suficiente nas águas para a alimentar?



Essa questão não se coloca para já. Esse gasto de energia a ponto de arrefecer a água prejudicando o furacão que se segue só acontece em Furacões muito intensos, acima de categoria 4. Para onde a Karen se dirige à partida nem sequer existe essa energia para suportar um Cat4 ou 5.

Na situação actual a Karen em nada prejudica a onda que o segue, antes pelo contrário, está a ajudá-la, pois deixou para trás um excelente rasto de ar humido tropical.

*Vapor de água*






De qualquer forma para já não vale a pena grandes preocupações com esta Onda, é sempre preciso esperar mais um ou dois dias para ver o comportamento dela.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 16:24)

Entretanto temos um novo INVEST, o *98L*, no sul da Florida.
Trajecto previsto do disturbio é para Nordeste.








> A WEAK AREA OF LOW PRESSURE HAS FORMED IN THE VICINITY OF KEY WEST
> FLORIDA. THIS LOW IS ACCOMPANIED BY A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND
> THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING OVER SOUTH FLORIDA...THE FLORIDA STRAITS AND
> A PORTION OF THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS. *THIS SYSTEM HAS THE
> ...


----------



## cruz (26 Set 2007 às 16:36)

Já temos outro invest decretado a pouco 98L
"Isto esta a ficar super activo.
Aspecto do Atlantico


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 16:46)

cruz disse:


> Já temos outro invest decretado a pouco 98L



Foi um post sobre o 98L em stereo 

Olha, tenta não fazer hotlink às imagens. Porque assim as mesmas vão sendo actualizadas, pelo que o que tu estás a mostrar agora, mais logo, amanhã ou mais tarde, já não estará lá, estará a imagem do momento que visualizares. O que em termos de arquivo é chato, pois daqui a uns meses podes querer dar uma olhadela nestas imagens e quando fazes hotlink vês as imagens desse dia e não as de agora.

Podes usar serviços como os:

http://photobucket.com/
http://www.imageshack.us/

Quer num caso quer noutro, consegues fazer upload das imagens sem sequer precisares de gravares para o teu PC. Alguma dúvida envia MP.


----------



## cruz (26 Set 2007 às 17:07)

OK Vince nem me tinha apercebido disso.


----------



## SÃO (26 Set 2007 às 17:45)

Olá, obrigado Vince pela resposta, vou ficar ligada ao forum, é que agora á medida que o dia da partida se aproxima e com todas estas movimentações os nervos começam a ficar á flor da pele. De qualquer modo a vossa informação é preciosa, conto com ela, obrigada!


----------



## Canarofsky (26 Set 2007 às 19:03)

Boa Tarde,

estou de partida para Cuba no proximo dia 29, estando um pouco preocupado com toda esta movimentação.
É possivel indicarem uma previsão em relação ao tempo, Furaccões nessa zona para a proxima semana?

Muito Obrigado.
Canarofsky


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 19:43)

Canarofsky disse:


> estou de partida para Cuba no proximo dia 29, estando um pouco preocupado com toda esta movimentação.
> É possivel indicarem uma previsão em relação ao tempo, Furaccões nessa zona para a proxima semana?



Boa tarde,
Para agora não há nada de concreto que possa afectar Cuba. 






Temos a Tempestade Tropical *Karen* mas que está prevista passar a norte das ilhas e não se intensificará muito, mas previsões são previsões, sujeitas a erro obviamente. É de seguir com atenção o que se passará nos próximos dias.

Atrás da Tempestade Tropical Karen, temos uma *onda tropical*, que provavelmente ainda hoje será decretada como disturbio *99L*. Também há que acompanhar com atenção, pois suspeito que esta se por acaso se desenvolvesse não teria um trajecto tão para norte como a Karen. Mas para já é apenas um disturbio, ainda não se desenvolveu, pode não se desenvolver, e está também muito longe.

Temos o disturbio *98L *a norte de Cuba, mas é apenas um disturbio, e mesmo que eventualmente se desenvolva, o trajecto previsto é para nordeste.

Temos também o disturbio *97L *, entretanto praticamente descontinuado como Invest, na zona de Puerto Rico e Rep.Dominicana, mas que dificilmente se desenvolverá, está apenas a provocar chuva nessa região, e talvez menos intensa do que eu pensava de manhã. 

Temos finalmente a depressão tropical *TD13* no Golfo do México, que hoje poderá chegar a Tempestade tropical, mas o trajecto é para Oeste, portanto não há qualquer problema para as Caraíbas.

Quanto à actividade no Atlântico, sim, hoje é daqueles dias em que parece tudo em ebulição. Mas há que ter calma, há dias assim, e por vezes um ou dias depois, parece que tudo sossega novamente. Vá acompanhando o forum até partir.


----------



## loukima (27 Set 2007 às 01:40)

Olá malta!

Estou de regresso após uma semana (17 a 24 de Setembro), em Negril, Jamaica.

Correu tudo bem  e a meteorologia ajudou, apenas tendo chuvido no domingo (20 minutos). Embora quase sempre com algumas nuvens no céu, durante o dia, o sol e a água estiveram impecáveis .

Curiosas mesmo foram as noites, pois diversas vezes tivemos oportunidade de observar trovoadas, mas sempre distantes do nosso local de estadia. Eram visíveis raios e os relâmpagos, mas sempre à distância.

Em suma, recomendo vivamente uma visita ao país natal do Bob Marley!

Assim que tenha as fotos disponíveis, coloco aqui algumas... Vince, as fotos coloco em que thread???

Obrigado pela vossa ajuda, pois fui de férias bem mais descansado e sobretudo informado.


----------



## cruz (27 Set 2007 às 11:34)

Bom dia
Aspecto do Atlantico


----------



## cruz (27 Set 2007 às 14:36)

Boa tarde
O Atlantico continua muito activo,o 97L parace estar a regenerar-se depois de estar quase extinto.A Karen continua o ser caminho apesar de estar a ser afectada pelo shear.




A onda tropical perto de Africa mantem a boa circulação.


----------



## heartspro (27 Set 2007 às 14:48)

Segundo o NHC vêm duas ondas tropicais atrás da Karen....


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2007 às 15:02)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde
> O Atlantico continua muito activo,o 97L parace estar a regenerar-se depois de estar quase extinto.A Karen continua o ser caminho apesar de estar a ser afectada pelo shear.



Mais ou menos... hoje temos uma situação bastante mais calma do que ontem.

O *97L* morreu, a pouca circulação que tinha dissipou-se nas montanhas da Hispaniola, a convecção que estás a ver na zona nada tem a ver com o ex.97L, é apenas uma bolha de convecção normal nestas zonas tropicais, completamente desorganizadas.



> A WESTWARD MOVING TROPICAL WAVE IS PRODUCING DISORGANIZED CLOUDINESS
> AND SHOWERS FROM THE CENTRAL CARIBBEAN SEA NORTHWARD ACROSS
> HISPANIOLA AND THE ADJACENT ATLANTIC. *THERE ARE NO SIGNS OF
> DEVELOPMENT.*



A *KAREN *está num péssimo estado, irreconhecivel, com o centro completamente exposto. Vamos ver se consegue recuperar, mas para já não está previsto que chegue a furacão como estava previsto ontem. Mais informações no tópico dedicado: Tempestade Tropical KAREN 

A *TD#13* também não evolui, não cresceu de ntensidade como se previa, um voo de reconhecimento ontem não conseguiu sequer encontrar ventos ao nivel das estimativas por satélite.

O *98L* também não evolui praticamente nada desde ontem e já não temmuito tempo até ser absorvido por uma superficie frontal.



> A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE EXTENDING FROM THE EAST COAST OF FLORIDA
> NORTH-NORTHEASTWARD ACROSS THE ATLANTIC FOR SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES
> IS PRODUCING DISORGANIZED CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *SOME
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE BEFORE IT BECOME ABSORBED BY
> A FRONTAL SYSTEM IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS*.



A *onda tropical* que segue atrás da Karen como dizes continua com boa circulação, só que está complicado de perceber de que onda estamos a falar, acho que a de ontem se dissipou.... Entretanto sairam mais duas e a zona ficou confusa, e as condições são desfavoráveis.








> A WELL-ORGANIZED TROPICAL WAVE IS MOVING WESTWARD JUST SOUTH OF THE
> CAPE VERDE ISLANDS. THIS SYSTEM *IS HEADING FOR A HOSTILE
> UPPER-LEVEL ENVIRONMENT AND SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT IS NOT
> ANTICIPATED*


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2007 às 22:30)

loukima disse:


> Assim que tenha as fotos disponíveis, coloco aqui algumas... Vince, as fotos coloco em que thread???



Bemvindo de volta. Havia algum tipo de estragos visiveis ? Afinal o Dean passou perto. Quanto às fotos, sim pode ser aqui.


----------



## loukima (27 Set 2007 às 23:52)

Caso não soubesse da passagem do Dean pela Jamaica, também não o saberia pela minha visita ao país. Negril fica na ponta Oeste da Ilha e as excursões que efectuei foram sempre pelo Norte da Ilha. Contudo não existiam qualquer sinais da passagem do Dean.



















A última foi tirada durante o voo de regresso.


Espero que as imagens apareçam correctamente.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 00:10)

loukima disse:


> Caso não soubesse da passagem do Dean pela Jamaica, também não o saberia pela minha visita ao país. Negril fica na ponta Oeste da Ilha e as excursões que efectuei foram sempre pelo Norte da Ilha. Contudo não existiam qualquer sinais da passagem do Dean.



Excelentes. Que belo pôr do sol. Ficam bem aqui as imagens no tópico, para desenjoar de tantas imagens de vórtices no Atlântico


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 00:15)

Na Baia de Campeche/Golfo do México formou-se a Tempestade Tropical Lorenzo. O seguimento está a ser feito no tópico:

 Tempestade Tropical LORENZO (Atlântico 2007 #12)

Como a comunicação social começou a falar no Lorenzo e no México, sem especificar que parte do México, realço que *o LORENZO se desloca no sentido contrário ao da Riviera Maia, Cozumel e Cancun*, não constituindo qualquer risco para estes locais.


----------



## Minho (28 Set 2007 às 00:35)

Lindas loukima  Um por-do-sol magnífico!


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 11:46)

*Situação no Atlântico:*






Para além da KAREN e do LORENZO, temos como novidade a descontinuação do 98L e o novo *Invest 99L* a sul de Cabo Verde.


*99L*








*Para entretenimento*

E em Africa está uma onda tropical que segundo o GFS iria curvar até à Madeira. Volta e meia o GFS inventa coisas destas no longo prazo, depois desiste e volta a inventar umas 3 ou 4 ondas mais tarde. Não entendo muito bem este tipo de comportamento a longo prazo nos modelos, nas últimas semanas já o fez várias vezes.


----------



## RMira (28 Set 2007 às 12:58)

Vince, o GFS já vem apontando essa tendência há uns dias...

Será que não quer mesmo dizer nada?


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 13:15)

mirones disse:


> Vince, o GFS já vem apontando essa tendência há uns dias...Será que não quer mesmo dizer nada?



Não sei, à partida é sempre altamente improvável. A única coisa que sei é que ele de vez em quando faz isto no longo prazo e depois desfaz e vai adiando, embora esta esteja a durar mais, já cá anda cá há uns dias, num dos run's atingia mesmo o continente em cheio  , ontem era mais sul dos Açores e agora novamente Madeira como há uns dias. O que se passa é que uma pequena alteração no inicio tem obviamente um grande impacto no final, ou seja, podem significar milhares de km's 

O que importa realçar é que essa onda neste momento nem sequer está associada a uma depressão que o GFS vê para os próximos dias, pelo que os modelos nessa situação não costumam ser muito fiaveis.

Vamos ver, pelo que eu percebi, a onda em questão é a que está a abandonar Africa agora, e não o actual *Invest 99L*. Mas curiosamente há um ou outro modelo que também empurram o 99L para uma rota invulgar.


*99L*










Mas para o 99L ainda deve ser muito cedo para olhar para estes trajectos, foi decretado há pouco tempo e os modelos provavelmente não foram bem inicializados.


Está pujante neste momento, vamos ver se assim se mantem ou não. Se assim for teremos nova Depressão Tropical nas próximas horas, se é que já não o é agora.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 15:46)

Como suspeitava, aí está oficialmente a *Depressão Tropical nº 14* em Cabo Verde, no disturbio anteriormente denominado 99L.

Se continuar assim (tudo indica que sim) e for baptizada, será batido o recorde de 8 sistemas com nome num mês no Atlântico (recorde actual é de 8 em Setembro de 2002 e Agosto de 2004). Se assim for terá o nome de MELISSA.







*Destino: águas territoriais portuguesas ?*

Como ciclone tropical é muito improvável. Dentro de poucas horas será a Tempestade Tropical Melissa, mas daqui a 2 dias encontrará um windshear muito desfavorável ao qual será dificil sobreviver. Mas vamos ver.



> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION FOURTEEN DISCUSSION NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL142007
> 1100 AM EDT FRI SEP 28 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2007 às 23:19)

E diga-se de passagem que a actual circuulação de ventos de Oeste mais intensos nos niveis altos da atmosfera, estão a favorecer um desvido para leste das tempestades tropicais. A situação no momento é idêntica à época de 2006, ou no fim da época de 2005 quando o furacão Vince e a tempestade Delta chegaram às nossas águas.
Mantendo-se a actual situação, os furacões vindos por exemplo da Costa Africana tem menor tendência de ir para os EUA, desviando mais para leste, mas depende do local onde se encontrem .. quanto a intensidade, um trajecto mais a leste não é habitualmente muito favorável a grandes fortalecimentos começando pela temp. da água e pelos ventos que não costumam favorecer muito em latitudes mais elevadas. No entanto existindo condições razoáveis poderá chegar a tempestade tropical ou até cat1.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 01:13)

Rog disse:


> E diga-se de passagem que a actual circuulação de ventos de Oeste mais intensos nos niveis altos da atmosfera, estão a favorecer um desvido para leste das tempestades tropicais. A situação no momento é idêntica à época de 2006, ou no fim da época de 2005 quando o furacão Vince e a tempestade Delta chegaram às nossas águas.
> Mantendo-se a actual situação, os furacões vindos por exemplo da Costa Africana tem menor tendência de ir para os EUA, desviando mais para leste, mas depende do local onde se encontrem .. quanto a intensidade, um trajecto mais a leste não é habitualmente muito favorável a grandes fortalecimentos começando pela temp. da água e pelos ventos que não costumam favorecer muito em latitudes mais elevadas. No entanto existindo condições razoáveis poderá chegar a tempestade tropical ou até cat1.




A TD14 até podia vir para cá ... 






... só que shear devido ao vento nos niveis altos, tal como tu referes, muito parecido com o ano 2006, o shear está a destrui-las para já, quer à Karen quer à TD14, estão ambas com os centros expostos. Quer numa quer noutra, começa a haver dúvidas de que sobrevivam mais 2 ou 3 dias. Hoje li uma piada gira, que a TD14 ao ver o que o shear estava a fazer à Karen arrependeu-se e quer voltar à mamã Africa.


----------



## SÃO (29 Set 2007 às 11:59)

Bom dia!
Amanhã dia 30 estou de partida para Riviera Maia e só espero que tudo se mantenha calmo, pelo que percebi nada do que anda agora por aí poderá vir a dar grandes problemas nessa zona. Obrigado pelas vossas preciosas dicas  Se houver algo até lá, pff, digam qqr coisa. Fiquem bem!!!


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 12:15)

SÃO disse:


> Bom dia!
> Amanhã dia 30 estou de partida para Riviera Maia e só espero que tudo se mantenha calmo, pelo que percebi nada do que anda agora por aí poderá vir a dar grandes problemas nessa zona. Obrigado pelas vossas preciosas dicas  Se houver algo até lá, pff, digam qqr coisa. Fiquem bem!!!



Exacto. Não há nada agora. O que se está a formar nestes dias (KAREN e MELISSA) está tudo a ter trajectórias para norte das Caraíbas, e além do mais são sistemas tropicais que estão a ter pela frente condições hostis para se intensificarem.

Para a próxima semana só se se formasse algo no mar das Caraíbas nestes dias mais próximos, pois é uma zona que estou a achar muito calma e tem a água muito quente. Mas fui verificar, e não há nada para já, nem sequer nenhum disturbio para vigiar. Esperemos que se mantenha assim e corra tudo bem.


----------



## kalu (30 Set 2007 às 18:03)

Olá!
Estou de volta de uma semana fantástica em Cuba...
Apesar de alguma chuva e trovoada (em 2 dias apenas) à mistura, deu para disfrutar em pleno do espectacular mar das Caraíbas, da natureza, da alegria daquelas pessoas tão peculiares...Enfim, golfinhos... snorkeling... Brutal!
Por isso, a não ser ser que a ameaça seja mesmo garantida, arrisquem...
Vale a pena...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 20:35)

kalu disse:


> Olá!
> Estou de volta de uma semana fantástica em Cuba...
> Apesar de alguma chuva e trovoada (em 2 dias apenas) à mistura, deu para disfrutar em pleno do espectacular mar das Caraíbas, da natureza, da alegria daquelas pessoas tão peculiares...Enfim, golfinhos... snorkeling... Brutal!
> Por isso, a não ser ser que a ameaça seja mesmo garantida, arrisquem...
> Vale a pena...



Boas,
Pois foi, houve umas trovoadas mais chatas, e na Republica Dominica deve ter sido um pouco pior, estou curioso em saber como foi por lá. Mas pronto, foi um mal menor. A situação foi provocada por um disturbio que não esteve muito longe de se desenvolver... por isso a trovoada foi um mal menor


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 21:02)

*Actualização do Atlântico:*

Não há grandes novidades em relação a ontem. O NHC já emitiu o último aviso da KAREN que na verdade já se tinha dissipado ontem,pois tinha perdido a circulação em superficie. Existe sempre alguma possibilidade da instabilidade que restou se desenvolver de novo, mas é altamente improvável, e o NHC  por cautela já esperou até hoje, e nada sucedeu.

A Tempestade Tropical MELISSA também foi fustigada pelo Windshear e caiu agora para a categoria de Depressão tropical, devendo manter-se assim alguns dias, ou mesmo dissipar-se.

De novo há apenas uma área de instabilidade na zona das Bahamas, mas para já nem sequer é considerada como INVEST. Alguns modelos indicam desenvolvimento com trajecto para Oeste, rumo ao Golfo do México. 
Mas para já é apenas alguma instabilidade, nada mais. Dada a proximidade de Terra, se fosse suspeito, o NHC já teria decretado a área como Invest, e isso não aconteceu.

De resto, tudo tranquilo para já.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 22:20)

No Atlântico a MELISSA também já foi descontinuada pelo NHC pois perdeu as características de ciclone tropical.

De resto continua tudo tranquilo, existindo agora apenas a área de instabilidade na zona das Bahamas que referi ontem, e que hoje é oficialmente o *INVEST 90L*, existindo alguma possibilidade de desenvolvimento, talvez subtropical. Mas não parece nada de muito sério.













> AN UPPER-LEVEL LOW...A DECAYING FRONTAL BOUNDARY...AND A WEAK
> SURFACE LOW OVER THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS ARE PRODUCING SQUALLY
> WEATHER OVER PORTIONS OF SOUTH FLORIDA...THE BAHAMAS...AND THE
> ADJACENT WATERS OF THE WESTERN ATLANTIC.  *SOME SLOW DEVELOPMENT...
> ...


----------



## Vida (3 Out 2007 às 11:21)

*Re: Climatologia Época de Furacões do Atlântico*

Olá!

Gostava de saber como estará o tempo em Cuba a partir de 5 de Outubro, fico à espera de uma resposta !!!

Obrigado


----------



## Seavoices (3 Out 2007 às 12:57)

*Re: Climatologia Época de Furacões do Atlântico*



Vida disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Gostava de saber como estará o tempo em Cuba a partir de 5 de Outubro, fico à espera de uma resposta !!!
> 
> Obrigado



Antes de mais, bem vindo(a)!

Como foi indicado acima, salvo trovoadas ou chuvadas localizadas, não se espera para os próximos dias nenhuma situação potencial de criar um furação que possa atingir Cuba, ainda pra mais num curto espaço de apenas 2 a 3 dias até 10 dias. Mas não quer dizer que vá apenas fazer sol

Boas férias!


----------



## Vida (3 Out 2007 às 14:32)

Obrigada pela informação, então quer dizer que posso ir de férias mais tranquila???


----------



## cruz (3 Out 2007 às 15:05)

Boa tarde a todos
Vince aqui está o aspecto do Atlantico,temos de novo 3 invest para seguir esta semana.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2007 às 16:37)

Vida disse:


> Obrigada pela informação, então quer dizer que posso ir de férias mais tranquila???



Olá, bem vinda ao Forum. A situação tem estado muito calma na última semana, mas nas últimas horas houve algumas novidades. Para já nada de preocupante, apenas disturbios para vigiar. Há de facto agora uma situação (*92L*) que pode implicar com *Cuba/Cancun* já nos próximos 2 ou 3 dias, pelo que vai passando por aqui para ver como evolui.


*Situação no Atlântico*






*90L*
Parecem ter diminuido as probalidades de desenvolvimento tropical ou subtropical no 90L do Golfo do México, o voo de reconhecimento de hoje à tarde foi mesmo cancelado há pouco. De qualquerf orma,a vigiar. Aqui ficam os trajectos dos diversos modelos.








> SHOWER ACTIVITY WITH THE NON-TROPICAL AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IN THE
> GULF OF MEXICO *HAS BECOME LESS ORGANIZED TODAY*...AND THE
> RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT MISSION SCHEDULED FOR THIS AFTERNOON HAS
> BEEN CANCELLED. *HOWEVER...THIS SYSTEM STILL HAS SOME POTENTIAL TO
> ...




*91L*
Este disturbio/onda tropical mostrou alguns sinais de estar melhor organizado esta manhã, embora nas últimas horas me pareça que piorou um pouco. As previsões apontam para condições mais hostis nos próximos dias, nomeadamente o windshear devido ao vento nos niveis altos, que tem destruido os últimos desenvolvimentos tropicais no Atlântico. Pelo que à partida não constituirá grande preocupação. 








> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE...IS
> LOCATED ABOUT 1300 MILES EAST OF THE SOUTHERN WINDWARD ISLANDS.
> *ALTHOUGH THIS SYSTEM IS SHOWING SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...UPPER-LEVEL
> WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO GRADUALLY BECOME LESS FAVORABLE FOR
> DEVELOPMENT OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS*.





*92L*
A zona a norte das Bahamas que comentei nos últimos dias é agora oficialmente o Invest 92L.
De todos os disturbios é o que tem melhor condições para se desenvolver. Normalmente nesta posição raramente vão para sul, mas é essa a tendência actual indicada pelos modelos,uma trajectória para sudoeste.
Alguns modelos indicam uma trajectoria nos próximos 3 dias para o Golfo do México ou mesmo Cuba /canal do Yukatan, e alguns modelos indicam que se dsenvolverá uma depressão tropical. Aqui o maior problema é que essa zona do Golfo tem água muito quente o que pode ser perigoso. Mas para já, isto são o que dizem os modelos, não quer dizer que aconteça. Vamos ver o que se passa nestes dias próximos.








> SATELLITE IMAGERY AND SURFACE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THAT A BROAD
> AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS FORMING A COUPLE HUNDRED MILES EAST OF THE
> NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS. *UPPER-LEVEL WINDS HAVE BECOME FAVORABLE FOR
> FURTHER DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM...AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION
> ...




*ex. MELISSA*
Durante as últimas horas os restos da MELISSA estiveram mais activos do que era suposto. Mas as condições previstas são hostis a que se regenere, e a localização não constitui problema para Terra.



> SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED WITH THE REMNANTS OF TROPICAL STORM
> MELISSA...AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CURRENTLY CENTERED ABOUT 1350
> MILES SOUTHEAST OF BERMUDA. UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE UNFAVORABLE FOR
> SIGNIFICANT REDEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF
> DAYS.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2007 às 11:03)

Ola a todos hoje temos 4 disturbios para acompanhar, embora não estejam previstos grandes desenvolvimentos, pelo menos para já

fui agora ao NHC:

1. SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH THE NON-TROPICAL
AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IN THE EAST-CENTRAL GULF OF MEXICO REMAINS
MINIMAL.  HOWEVER...THIS SYSTEM STILL HAS A WELL-DEFINED LOW-LEVEL
CIRCULATION AND COULD BECOME A TROPICAL OR SUBTROPICAL DEPRESSION
DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO AS IT MOVES GENERALLY NORTHWESTWARD AT
ABOUT 10 MPH.  INTERESTS IN THE NORTHERN GULF OF MEXICO COAST
SHOULD CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF THIS SYSTEM. 

2. CLOUDINESS...SHOWERS...AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER THE WESTERN ATLANTIC
AND PORTIONS OF THE BAHAMAS ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A BROAD SURFACE
TROUGH.  THIS ACTIVITY REMAINS DISORGANIZED...AND THERE IS NO
EVIDENCE OF A SURFACE CIRCULATION AT THIS TIME.  HOWEVER...
UPPER-LEVEL WINDS APPEAR TO BE SOMEWHAT FAVORABLE FOR
DEVELOPMENT...AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM IN THIS AREA
DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO.  THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN A
SLOW WESTWARD MOTION ON THURSDAY.

3. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE...IS
LOCATED ABOUT 1200 MILES EAST OF THE SOUTHERN WINDWARD ISLANDS. 
WHILE THIS SYSTEM HAS SHOWN SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION TODAY...
UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO GRADUALLY BECOME LESS FAVORABLE
FOR DEVELOPMENT OVER THE NEXT DAY OR TWO.

4. THE REMNANTS OF TROPICAL DEPRESSION MELISSA ARE LOCATED ABOUT 1250
MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF BERMUDA. SIGNIFICANT REDEVELOPMENT IS NOT
EXPECTED DUE TO STRONG UPPER-LEVEL WINDS.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## Hoobit (4 Out 2007 às 14:11)

Pessoal na Jamaica correu tudo bem, apanhámos um tempo óptimo e apenas uma chuvada tropical...vale muito a pena ir às caraíbas e a ilha da Jamaica é lindissima...

Aqui fica umas fotos, como prometi ao Vince...

Cumps.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2007 às 15:26)

Hoobit disse:


> Pessoal na Jamaica correu tudo bem, apanhámos um tempo óptimo e apenas uma chuvada tropical...vale muito a pena ir às caraíbas e a ilha da Jamaica é lindissima...



Bem vindo de volta. Ainda bem que correu tudo bem. Hoje por acaso está uma trovoada feia próximo da Jamaica. Vamos ver como correm estes dias para quem lá está ou vai em breve.

Belas fotos, obrigado.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2007 às 15:39)

*Actualização do Atlântico*






A situação que continua a merecer bastante atenção é o 92L na zona das Bahamas. Não evoluiu muito mas os modelos continuam a insistir em desenvolvimento, com um trajecto para Sudoeste, rumo ao canal do Yukatan, entre Cuba e Cancun, ou um pouco mais para as Caraíbas, ou um pouco mais no Golfo do México, conforme os modelos.

Não é um cenário muito bom, pois essa zona tem água com muito calor acumulado, alguns modelos indicam assim uma Tempestade Tropical lá para 2ª ou 3ªf nessa zona. 

A médio prazo há uma enorme incerteza, não se sabe como evoluirá, se rumo a Oeste para o Mexico, se rumo ao norte ou noroeste pelo interior do Golfo  do México.

Mas vamos ver, para já isto é o que dizem os modelos, pode não suceder. Não temos neste momento nenhum sistema desenvolvido, nem sequer por exemplo uma circulação em superficie bem definida. Daqui a 24h já teremos uma ideia um pouco melhor.



> A SURFACE TROUGH IS ALONG 29N70W TO 27N74W TO THE BAHAMAS NEAR
> 26N77W TO 24N77W. STRONG SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN CLUSTERS
> FROM THE WINDWARD PASSAGE TO 180 NM SOUTH OF JAMAICA TO THE CUBA
> COASTAL WATERS NEAR 21N82W...FROM THE WESTERN DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
> ...


----------



## Anabela (5 Out 2007 às 20:51)

Belas fotos!!!

A Jamaica é, de facto, um paraiso tropical...A semana esteve realmente óptima...Recomenda-se e não tenham receio da chuva.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2007 às 17:55)

No Atlântico, a situação que parecia mais perigosa, o 92L foi descontinuado. Há um novo Invest a Nw de Puerto Rico, o 93L. Há ainda outra zona a NW das Honduras que poderá ser um Invest em breve.

Mas para já tudo tranquilo, nada de muito especial.


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2007 às 22:39)

O Atlântico com 4 invest um deles curiosamente a Norte dos Açores:






Pelo NHC:
*93*


> AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER ASSOCIATED WITH A SURFACE TROUGH AND
> UPPER-LEVEL LOW IS CENTERED ABOUT 150 MILES NORTH-NORTHWEST OF
> PUERTO RICO.  THIS SYSTEM REMAINS POORLY ORGANIZED AND
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE FORECAST TO BECOME LESS FAVORABLE FOR
> ...



*94*


> SHOWER ACTIVITY OVER THE NORTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA IS ASSOCIATED
> WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED BETWEEN HONDURAS AND THE
> CAYMAN ISLANDS.  SURFACE PRESSURES ARE FALLING IN THE AREA...AND
> FURTHER DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT FEW
> DAYS AS IT REMAINS NEARLY STATIONARY.




*91*


> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 600 MILES EAST OF THE LESSER
> ANTILLES HAS BECOME LESS ORGANIZED THIS AFTERNOON.  UPPER-LEVEL
> WINDS ARE NOT FAVORABLE FOR SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT...AND THE
> CHANCES FOR THIS SYSTEM TO BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION ARE
> ...



*95*


> A NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE AREA LOCATED ABOUT 525 MILES
> NORTH-NORTHEAST OF THE AZORES HAS ACQUIRED SOME SUBTROPICAL
> CHARACTERISTICS DURING THE DAY.  HOWEVER...THE SYSTEM IS MOVING
> QUICKLY NORTHWARD OVER COOLER WATERS AND FURTHER DEVELOPMENT IS NOT ANTICIPATED.



Durante o dia de hoje esta depressão adquiriu algumas caracteristicas subtropicias. Aqui fica a imagem de satélite das 14h30UTC (15h30 PT)


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2007 às 22:52)

Modelos:
*91*





*93*





*94*





*95*


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2007 às 00:22)

O Invest 95 teoricamente já podia ser uma tempestade subtopical com nome... teoricamente, porque não foi oficializada pelo NHC e pode até nem chegar a ter nome porque dirige-se para norte e irá perder as suas características sub-tropicais actuais.. por exemplo a própria imagem de satelite que coloquei acima, é ilucidativa pela aparência que faz recordar a muitas tempestades tropicais.
Digo que já seria uma tempestade subtropical porque já apresenta ventos na ordem das 80 km/h (50mph)

Segundo o wunderground:



> Tracking Info For Invest 95
> 
> Time  *18 GMT   10/6/07      *
> Lat   *45.2N *
> ...



alguns dados do wunderground indicam 50mph:







Recordando:
Depressão Tropical: ventos abaixo de: 55km/h (34mph)
Tempestade Tropical ou subtropical: 56-117km/h (35-73mph)

No entanto, desde que anoiteceu a esta depressão esta a perder as características subtropicais  à medida que se desloca mais para norte, e também perdeu alguma da sua intensidade, talvez por estas estimativas de uma vida muito curta o NHC nem lheu deu nome.. 
Recentemente também proximo dos Açores, mas a sudoeste, a Tempestade Tropical JERRY, o NHC na altura passou do invest para a Tempestade sobtropical não fazendo referência à depressão tropical. 
Este poderá ser diferente por ja se encontrar mais a norte, e a sua deslocação para Norte não permitirá grandes desenvolvimentos..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2007 às 01:23)

Lembro-me de no ano passado uma tempestade tropical entrar pelo norte da europa, UK, Alemanha...
Não há hipotese de voltar a acontecer? O facto de entrar em aguas frias deve ser fatal, não?

PS: Não entendo nada de tempestades tropicais nem como se comportam...


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2007 às 17:11)

O invest 95 perto dos Açores foi descontinuado, hoje ao se deslocar mais para norte foi absorvido por uma frente fria. 










> 1. SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY OVER THE NORTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA
> IS ASSOCIATED WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED BETWEEN
> BELIZE...HONDURAS...AND THE CAYMAN ISLANDS.  WHILE SURFACE
> PRESSURES ARE FALLING WITHIN THIS AREA...SURFACE OBSERVATIONS AND
> ...


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2007 às 17:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lembro-me de no ano passado uma tempestade tropical entrar pelo norte da europa, UK, Alemanha...
> Não há hipotese de voltar a acontecer? O facto de entrar em aguas frias deve ser fatal, não?
> 
> PS: Não entendo nada de tempestades tropicais nem como se comportam...



Existe essa hipotese embora baixa, de chegar ao UK de algumas tempestades tropicais ou subropicais, neste caso as águas frias são um dos principais adversários a estas latitudes de desenvolvimentos tropicais. 
Mas existe registos até de furacões no UK, quanto à Alemanha.. isso já é um bocado difícil a sua localização não permite que lá cheguem.. pelo menos na condição tropical... mas acredito que existem tempestades no centro e norte da europa, que se fossem medidos os seus ventos a rigor e comparados, teriam força idêntica a um furacão cat 1 ou mesmo 2.


----------



## Ithaka (8 Out 2007 às 18:47)

Olá Boa tarde a todos.

Gostava de saber como andam as coisas para as caraibas (Punta Cana) ?!
Dia 13 vou para lá, gostava de saber se vou apanhar bom tempinho.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2007 às 10:48)

Ithaka disse:


> Olá Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Gostava de saber como andam as coisas para as caraibas (Punta Cana) ?!
> Dia 13 vou para lá, gostava de saber se vou apanhar bom tempinho.



Olá Ithaka,
Para já, está tudo mais ou menos tranquilo no Atlântico. 








Para já temos apenas um disturbio sob observação, o Invest 94L, praticamente já no Yukatan, por isso sem grande margem de manobra para se desenvolver em algo de perigoso e sobre o qual os modelos não se entendem minimamente, o que costuma ser um bom sinal.







Estas últimas 2 semanas foram de condições hostis para desenvolvimento/intensificação de ciclones tropicais, e a actual época de furacões está a revelar-se calma à excepção dos 2 furacões Cat5 "Dean" e "Felix" de finais de Agosto e princípios de Setembro. O temido pico da época em Setembro este ano não sucedeu. Temos tido muitos sistemas entre os quais bastantes subtropicais, mas a maioria de fraca intensidade e sem problemas para Terra pois enfrentaram um regime de ventos nos niveis altos invulgarmente hostil para Setembro.

Vamos ver se este padrão se mantem.


----------



## SÃO (9 Out 2007 às 22:32)

Boa noite. Olá a todos, estou de regresso da Riviera Maia onde estive uma semana e posso dizer-vos que o tempo por lá esteve óptimo á excepção de um dia de trovoada durante a tarde, no sábado dia 06/10. Agradeço toda a informação que me deram antes da partida, vou sem duvida ficar ligada, pois a curiosidade ficou. Parabéns pelo site, o qual recomendo vivamente, graças a vocês fui de férias descansada. Obridada!


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 12:35)

SÃO disse:


> Parabéns pelo site, o qual recomendo vivamente, graças a vocês fui de férias descansada. Obridada!



Obrigado pelas palavras e obrigado também por visitar o site


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 12:35)

*Situação no Atlântico*






Em termos de desenvolvimento de ciclones tropicais, continua tudo calmo no Atlântico, o Invest 94L também foi descontinuado.

No entanto tem havido bastante instabilidade nos últimos dias um pouco por todas as Caraíbas e Bahamas, o que poderá ter provocado chuvas e trovoadas um pouco mais persistentes para quem está por lá de férias.

Mas o mais importante é que não houve qualquer tipo de desenvolvimento, e para já também não se prevê, embora esta instabilida hoje mais concentrada no mar das caraíbas seja para acompanhar com atenção. 




> A BROAD TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE IS PRODUCING A LARGE BUT DISORGANIZED
> AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER EXTENDING FROM THE NORTHWESTERN
> CARIBBEAN SEA NORTHEASTWARD ACROSS CUBA...JAMAICA...HISPANIOLA...
> PORTIONS OF THE BAHAMAS...AND INTO THE ATLANTIC FOR SEVERAL HUNDRED
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 15:48)

Novo Invest no meio do Oceano,  *96L*, mais um bom candidato a tempestade tropical ou subtropical sem grande futuro provavelmente.


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 22:01)

O *96L* já é Depressão Tropical, *nº 15*. 
Previsto pelo NHC um movimento para Este e depois Nordeste.

O shear é muito desfavorável à intensificação, mas é possível que ainda consiga chegar a Tempestade Tropical antes de ser absorvida por uma frente daqui a poucos dias. É possível que na genese desta depressão tropical estivesse envolvido o remanescente da circulação em superficie da KAREN, mas não havia totais certezas sobre isso para usar o nome neste sistema.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2007 às 00:39)

Parece que esta depressão está condenada à nascença a não se desenvolver muito, o NHC preve a sua dissipação dia 14... Penso que não vai sequer chegar :a tempestade tropical.


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2007 às 08:36)

E foi criado o Invest 97, relacionado com a depressão a Sul da Madeira.


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2007 às 09:23)

Rog disse:


> E foi criado o Invest 97, relacionado com a depressão a Sul da Madeira.



Não encontro grandes explicações para o Invest oficial hoje, a única que me parece plausível é que ele já era Invest desde as 18 UTC de Quarta-feira como falei ontem no tópico de Previsões e alertas nacional , só que por qualquer razão nunca chegou a ter um número no sistema nem setup de modelos, e agora corrigiram.
Outra possibilidade é de estar a afectar as Canárias, e pelo sim pelo não, era melhor deixar bem claro o que se passava, porque ontem ninguem percebeu se era ou não um Invest, não vá depois alguém pedir responsabilidades por essa indefinição.








Ontem tinha uma excelente circulação à superficie (até com alguns vectores vermelhos) mas não tinha convecção como na vespera proximo da Madeira, efeito da ULL e da bolsa de ar frio nos niveis altos. Hoje está com muito menos circulação e a convecção está a SE e afastada do centro. 
Sem ovos não se fazem omeletes, continua a ser uma depressão com nucleo frio como até aqui, e só se à medida que o centro se deslocar para leste e a convecção se tornar mais profunda e tentar envolver o centro de circulação à superficie é que alguma coisa sairá dali. Aguardemos pelas imagens de satélite das próximas horas.


*ONTEM*





*HOJE*


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2007 às 10:57)

*Situação no Atlântico:*
Para além do 97L falado nos post's anteriores, aqui vai o ponto de situação:

*Depressão Tropical 15*
Não há grandes novidades, como foi dito ontem, não tem grande futuro pela frente. Tinha uma janela de oportunidade na passada noite para eventualmente chegar a Tempestade Tropical mas tal não sucedeu, e hoje de manhã como sistema tropical parece mais enfraquecido, com a convecção a envolver menos o centro apenas no quadrante NE e é pouco provável que como ciclone tropical sobreviva mais do que 48 horas


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2007 às 11:14)

*97L*
Bem, as primeiras imagens VIS do NRL tem bom aspecto...

*1008mb, 25kts*






Finalmente uma referência mais pormenorizada no último _Outlook_:



> *SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED A LITTLE THIS MORNING IN ASSOCIATION
> WITH A NON-TROPICAL LOW CENTERED JUST WEST OF THE CANARY ISLANDS.
> ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO
> OCCUR AS IT MOVES EASTWARD.*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Out 2007 às 23:48)

97L

Neste momento estamos nas horas cruciais para o possivel desevolvimento ou nao deste evento!!  Os factores nao sao promissores mas o Vince formou-se assim!! Tal e qual...  Mas o seu enfrakecimnto foi evidente esta tarde, mas contudo é de esperar que a energia trazida do interior de africa faça com que ele arrebite, pelo menos espero que sim!!

ttp://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/fVnQOvBHQqLPplPdTPwG/200710122100_msg2_msg_ir_atlan.jpeg

A seguir situaçao...

Vamos rezar!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2007 às 00:14)

97L

É com enorme prazer que vos digo isto:

O 97L ESTA A GANHAR FORÇA!!! ESTA A ABSORVER O QUE VEM DE AFRICA!!!



Agora e rezar par que continue e k venha para o Sul do pais!!!

ttp://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/fVnQOvBHQqLPplPdTPwG/200710122100_msg2_msg_ir_atlan.jpeg


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2007 às 00:16)

]ToRnAdO[;44458 disse:
			
		

> 97L
> 
> Neste momento estamos nas horas cruciais para o possivel desevolvimento ou nao deste evento!!  Os factores nao sao promissores mas o Vince formou-se assim!! Tal e qual...  Mas o seu enfrakecimnto foi evidente esta tarde, mas contudo é de esperar que a energia trazida do interior de africa faça com que ele arrebite, pelo menos espero que sim!!
> 
> ...



Tornado,infelizmente, ou felizmente, conforme os pontos de vista, o 97L morreu. Conforme está dito para trás, ontem era bem mais interessante, hoje já não se esperava muito, e a avaliar pela última medição Dvorak, deve estar para ser  descontinuado.

*   DATE/TIME     LAT     LON    CLASSIFICATION        STORM *
  12/1745 UTC    30.5N   49.4W    T1.0/1.5              15L
  12/1800 UTC    27.8N   18.6W    *TOO WEAK              97L*

De qualquer forma, o Vince teve uma genese bastante mais complexa do que eventualmente o 97L poderia ter, neste caso, a se ter desenvolvido o 97L seria uma clássica transição subtropical duma depressão com a ajuda inicial duma ULL.O Vince foi mais complexo do que isso, como podes ver nos muitos documentos que estão linkados no tópico dedicado ao Vince.

Do ponto de vista meteorológico foi realmente uma pena, pois seria algo de inédito e muito interessante termos a genese subtropical neste local e um possivel landfall dum sistema tropical na costa africana (neste caso Marrocos), coisa do qual não existem registos (como sistema tropical)

De qualquer forma, o Atlântico continua com um padrão um pouco invulgar e acho que propício a que nas próximas semanas vejamos algo parecido com o Vince e o Delta de 2005. A instabilidade é muita e ronda latitudes altas,e da interacção de frentes com depressões tropicais,subtropicais ou restos das mesmas podem sair algumas surpresas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2007 às 00:23)

Vince disse:


> Tornado,infelizmente, ou felizmente, conforme os pontos de vista, o 97L morreu. Conforme está dito para trás, ontem era bem mais interessante, hoje já não se esperava muito, e a avaliar pela última medição Dvorak, deve estar para ser  descontinuado.
> 
> *   DATE/TIME     LAT     LON    CLASSIFICATION        STORM *
> 12/1745 UTC    30.5N   49.4W    T1.0/1.5              15L
> ...




Felizmente acredito e sugiro a ver as novas imagens de satelite!! pois ganhou força!! esta a re-formar-se a partir da veia subtropical que vem do  E de africa...


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2007 às 00:38)

]ToRnAdO[;44461 disse:
			
		

> Felizmente acredito e sugiro a ver as novas imagens de satelite!! pois ganhou força!! esta a re-formar-se a partir da veia subtropical que vem do  E de africa...



Tentei ir buscar a ultima passagem do Quikscat para te mostrar porque é que morreu, mas o 97L já nem consta lá, tal como no site no NRL. Ou seja,já foi descontinuado.

O que estás a ver é provavelmente o principio da instabilidade prevista para este fim de semana nos modelos a sul do Algarve.A depressão continua lá, muito fraquinha, mas como possivel sistema tropical, isso já morreu, pois perdeu a já pouca circulação em superficie que tinha. Daí que o 97L tenha oficialmente morrido. Embora a depressão continue por lá.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2007 às 00:46)

Vince disse:


> Tentei ir buscar a ultima passagem do Quikscat para te mostrar porque é que morreu, mas o 97L já nem consta lá, tal como no site no NRL. Ou seja,já foi descontinuado.
> 
> O que estás a ver é provavelmente o princpio da instabilidade prevista para este fim de semana nos modelos.A depressão continua lá, muito fraquinha, mas como possivel sistema tropical, isso já morreu, pois perdeu a já pouca circulação em superficie que tinha. Daí que o 97L tenha oficialmente morrido. Embora a depressão continue por lá.



O Invest 97L foi criado por circunstancias possiveis adversas que poderiam ocorrer no terreno mais concretamente nas ilhas!! Foi criado á pressao!!

Embora nao me acredite muito neste gajos mas alguma vez tem de ter razao...

Ora bem ve estes modelos JMA - EUROPE 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rjma484.gif   48H

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rjma724.gif  AT 72h

e a contrastar com GFS  em Cape:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn7211.png  at 72h

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn4211.png at 48h

k me dizes disto vince??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2007 às 01:46)

Invest 97L

Deixou de ser oficial mas continua la...

https://www.nemoc.navy.mil//gvrijv/...013.0000.WV062.6.5km.wv.AOIs_AOR_Nowcast.jpeg

https://www.nemoc.navy.mil//gvrijv/...3.0000.RGB.6.5km.convec.AOIs_AOR_Nowcast.jpeg

https://www.nemoc.navy.mil//gvrijv/...013.0000.WV062.6.5km.wv.AOIs_AOR_Nowcast.jpeg


...e esperar por amanha!!

Boas noites e ate logo


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 15:09)

No Atlântico há dois novos INVEST, o *98L* e o *99L*, para já não parecem nada de muito especial, embora o 99L ao entrar dentro de dias no Golfo do México já possa merecer mais preocupação.







Apesar de não ter ocorrido desenvolvimento de ciclones tropicais, a instabilidade nas Caraíbas e Bahamas que tenho falado nos últimos dias provocou inundações nalguns países e mais de 40 mortos no Haiti. Neste país é impressionante como morre tanta gente mesmo em episódios relativamente fracos de instabilidade.


*98L*








> A WEAK AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IS
> MOVING WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH OVER THE SOUTH-CENTRAL CARIBBEAN
> SEA.  THE ASSOCIATED SHOWER ACTIVITY IS VERY LIMITED AND
> DISORGANIZED.  *SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT IS NOT EXPECTED DUE TO
> ...




*99L*








> N AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS CENTERED ABOUT 100 MILES EAST OF THE
> BORDER BETWEEN MEXICO AND BELIZE ALONG THE EAST COAST OF THE
> YUCATAN PENINSULA.  THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE SLOWLY
> WEST-NORTHWESTWARD OVER THE YUCATAN PENINSULA AND INTO THE
> ...


----------



## Mago (15 Out 2007 às 15:46)

Acho que a nivel de Furacões no sentido puro da palavra estamos semi-conversados este ano no Atlãntico Norte.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 21:54)

Mago disse:


> Acho que a nivel de Furacões no sentido puro da palavra estamos semi-conversados este ano no Atlãntico Norte.



Aparentemente sim, as últimas semanas tem sido muito desfavoráveis ao desenvolvimento tropical e já passou um pouco mais do que um mês desde o pico da época. No entanto, em termos de época, continuamos num período mais ou menos perigoso dependendo da região, conforme indica a climatologia. 

Para comprovar isso, basta lembrar que faz precisamente hoje  2 anos que se formou no Mar das Caraíbas a Depressão Tropical nº 24 de 2005, que viria a tornar-se o Furacão mais intenso dos registos no Atlântico, o WILMA.
Nos últimos dias houve muita instabilidade nas Caraíbase e muitos temiam a coincidência da instabilidade e das datas, mas nada se desenvolveu.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 22:24)

*Situação no Atlântico*






No Atlântico continua tudo tranquilo. O *98L* foi descontinuado.
O *99L* já entrou no Golfo do México mas para já não tem lá grande aspecto. Vamos ver como como evolui amanhã.













> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE HAS EMERGED FROM THE YUCATAN PENINSULA
> OVER THE SOUTHWESTERN GULF OF MEXICO AND IS PRODUCING SOME
> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY THAT EXTENDS NORTHWARD INTO THE CENTRAL GULF.
> *SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT DAY OR
> TWO AS IT MOVES GENERALLY NORTHWESTWARD*.


----------



## dunio9 (17 Out 2007 às 23:32)

Sera este ano a primeira vez que os Açores nao serao fustugados por uma tempestade ou depressao tropical? O ano passado, mais concretamente no dia 24 setembro, isto por aqui parou , com o medo do " gordon" que a ate podia atingir "landfall" com cat 2, enfim veremos...


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 09:51)

*Situação no Atlântico*

Continua tudo tranquilo sem grande coisa para contar. 
Há apenas uma nova área ao largo da costa leste da Florida, mas não me parece nada de especial e para já não é sequer Invest. Se isso suceder será o 90L.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 10:15)

dunio9 disse:


> Sera este ano a primeira vez que os Açores nao serao fustugados por uma tempestade ou depressao tropical? O ano passado, mais concretamente no dia 24 setembro, isto por aqui parou , com o medo do " gordon" que a ate podia atingir "landfall" com cat 2, enfim veremos...



Na última semana pensei que pudesse formar-se alguma coisa, pois havia uma enorme linha de alguma instabilidade que se estendia das Bahamas até NE dos Açores, mas nada se formou.

Mas já que falas nisso, por acaso os modelos indicam a formação de uma depressão a SW dos Açores nos próximos dias. Mas como sabemos,é preciso ter a cautelas com os modelos,  embora aqui estejamos a falar de médio prazo e vários modelos em sintonia. A confirmar-se, aguardemos para ver se terá características tropicais.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2007 às 08:58)

*Situação no Atlântico
*
No Atlântico continua tudo tranquilo, sem qualquer tipo de desenvolvimento tropical ou disturbios para investigar.






*Açores*
A única excepção poderá vir ser a área a SW dos Açores, onde está a começar a formar-se uma depressão associada a uma onda tropical e como já foi referido nos últimos dias, vários modelos indicam que a depressão poderá eventualmente vir a ter características tropicais.






*Modelo GFS (run 00z)*







Os modelos têm muita dificuldade em lidar com a ciclogenese tropical, pelo que o que há a fazer nestes dias é vigiar com muita atenção as imagens de satélite desta área dada a proximidade prevista deste sistema dos Açores.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2007 às 23:25)

No Atlântico cá temos hoje a depressão prevista pelos modelos a SW dos Açores e já muito bem visível no Satélite, com uma estrutura/configuração tipicamente extra-tropical mas já com alguns pormenores de sistema subtropical. Aguardemos pelo comportamento da convecção junto do centro durante o dia de amanhã e dias seguintes.


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2007 às 23:50)

No momento o Invest 90:








> 1. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 150 MILES EAST-NORTHEAST OF
> SAN JUAN PUERTO RICO IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND
> SHOWERS.  ALTHOUGH THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME A LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED
> SINCE YESTERDAY...UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE UNFAVORABLE FOR ADDITIONAL
> ...


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 11:49)

Sobre o invest 90 

NHC:


> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...MOVING WEST-SOUTHWESTWARD AT 5 TO 10
> MPH...IS CENTERED OVER THE VIRGIN ISLANDS.  SURFACE PRESSURES
> REMAIN LOW IN THE AREA...AND SATELLITE IMAGERY INDICATES SHOWER AND
> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY STRETCHING EASTWARD FROM THE LOW FOR A COUPLE
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2007 às 21:04)

*Situação no Atlântico*







*90L*
O 90L está a ter o mesmo problema de todos os outros distúrbios de há uns tempos para cá. O Windshear ao afastar a convecção do centro da depressão impede que se desenvolva. Só terá hipoteses disso se o windshear dimimuir nos próximos dias, mas a probalidade disso acontecer deve ser baixa. 













> THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE HAS BEEN MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-SOUTHWEST
> ABOUT 10 MPH AND IS NOW LOCATED IN THE CARIBBEAN SEA JUST SOUTH OF
> THE MONA PASSAGE. SURFACE PRESSURES HAVE CONTINUED TO FALL BUT THE
> SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS NOT BECOME ANY BETTER ORGANIZED SINCE
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 23:17)

Penso que não irá passar apenas de um conjunto de tempestades está a chegar a terra depressa


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2007 às 14:23)

Apesar de todo o ambiente hostil o Invest 90L lá conseguiu chegar a Depressão Tropical, mas claro, devido a todo esse windshear que já foi apontado não são de esperar grandes desenvolvimentos apesar de haver grande divergência das trajectórias entre os modelos




> THE CENTER OF THE DEPRESSION IS DIFFICULT TO IDENTIFY ON INFRARED OR
> NIGHT-VIS IMAGERY.  RECENT MICROWAVE PASSES ALSO ARE NOT
> CONCLUSIVE...BUT SUGGEST THAT THE DEPRESSION IS CONTINUING ON ITS
> PREVIOUS TRACK...WITH AN INITIAL MOTION ESTIMATE OF 300/6.  DEEP
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2007 às 15:25)

*Nova depressão tropical pode transformar-se em tempestade sobre Haiti e Cuba*

A 16.ª depressão tropical desta temporada de furacões no Atlântico desencadeou alertas no Haiti e Cuba onde pode hoje converter-se em tempestade tropical, anunciou o Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami, Florida, EUA. Os meteorologistas admitem que a tempestade possa trazer 15 a 25 centímetros de chuva em Hispaniola e ainda mais chuva na Jamaica e sudoeste de Cuba, podendo chegar aos 38 centímetros. Se a depressão se converter em tempestade tropical receberá o nome de Noel.
Os alertas de tempestade foram dados no sábado no Haiti, enquanto o Governo de Cuba lançou as prevenções nas províncias de Granma, Santiago de Cuba e Guantánamo. Às 03:00 de Lisboa, a depressão localizava-se a 315 quilómetros a sul-sueste de Port-au-Prince, Haiti, deslocando-se a 11 quilómetros/hora, com ventos máximos de 56 quilómetros/hora.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2007 às 15:30)

BOLETIN DEPRESION TROPICAL DIECISEIS ADVERTENCIA NUMERO 3 
CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL
1100 AM AST DOMINGO 28 DE OCTUBRE DE 2007

...DEPRESION AL BORDE DE CONVERTIRSE EN TORMENTA TROPICAL...
...LLUVIAS SIGNIFICATIVAS Y POTENCIAL PARA INUNDACIONES PARA         
   PORCIONES DEL CARIBE...

UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL PERMANECE EN EFECTO PARA EL SUROESTE DE LA PENINSULA DE HAITI DESDE LA FRONTERA ENTRE LA REPUBLICA DOMINICANA Y HAITI HASTA PUERTO PRINCIPE. UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SIGNIFICA QUE SE ESPERAN CONDICIONES DE TORMENTA TROPICAL EN EL AREA BAJO AVISO DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.
UMA VIGILANCIA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL PERMANECE EN EFECTO PARA LA PORCION SURESTE DE CUBA EN LAS PORCINCIAS DE GRANMA...SANTIAGO DE 
CUBA Y GUANTANAMO. UNA VIGILANCIA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL TAMBIEN SIGUE EN EFECTO PARA JAMAICA. UNA VIGILANCIA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL 
SIGNIFICA QUE SON POSIBLES CONDICIONES DE TORMENTA TROPICAL DENTRO DEL AREA BAJO VIGILANCIA...GENERALMENTE DENTRO DE LAS PROXIMAS 36 HORAS.
*A LAS 11 AM EDT...1500Z...EL CENTRO DE LA DEPRESION TROPICAL 
DIECISEIS ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 16.5 NORTE... 
LONGITUD 72.5 OESTE O COMO A 220 MILLAS...335 KILOMETROS...AL 
SUROESTE DE SANTO DOMINGO EN LA REPUBLICA DOMINICANA Y COMO A 145 MILLAS...255 KILOMETROS AL SUR DE PUERTO PRINCIPE HAITI.*

LA DEPRESION SE ESTA MOVIENDO AL OESTE NOROESTE A CERCA DE 6 MPH Y SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL POR LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. AUNQUE EL CENTRO DE LA DEPRESION TROPICAL PUDIERA PASAR AL SUR DE LA ESPANOLA...LAS LLUVIAS FUERTES AL NORTE Y ESTE DEL CENTRO PASARA SOBRE LA REPUBLICA DOMINICANA Y HAITI EN LAS PROXIMAS 24 A 36 HORAS.

NHC

$$

PRONOSTICADOR KNABB


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2007 às 18:33)

Formou-se a tempestade tropical NOEL!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2007 às 18:47)

anticiclone disse:


> Formou-se a tempestade tropical NOEL!



Era bom que viesse aqui para terras de D.Afonso Henriques mas não me parece seria bom de mais  no ultimos 3 anos já tivemos 3 fenómenos tropicais este ano estamos condenados a não ter nenhum.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2007 às 19:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Era bom que viesse aqui para terras de D.Afonso Henriques mas não me parece seria bom de mais  no ultimos 3 anos já tivemos 3 fenómenos tropicais este ano estamos condenados a não ter nenhum.



Sabes, que não podemos ter sempre ciclones tropicais nas nossas paragens, a nossa posição geográfica não o permite, no entanto fomos privilegiados nos últimos anos...


----------



## mary (1 Nov 2007 às 14:41)

*Tempestade Noel*

Olá a todos! Estou um pouco preocupada, pois vou ara Punta Cana no próximo dia 12 de Novembro e sei que passou por lá uma tempestade tropical de nome Noel que devastou algumas zonas...gostava de saber como vai estar o tempo quando eu for...e se há risco de novo temporal...obrigada!


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 10:02)

*Re: Tempestade Noel*



mary disse:


> Olá a todos! Estou um pouco preocupada, pois vou ara Punta Cana no próximo dia 12 de Novembro e sei que passou por lá uma tempestade tropical de nome Noel que devastou algumas zonas...gostava de saber como vai estar o tempo quando eu for...e se há risco de novo temporal...obrigada!



Olá Mary,
Se deres uma olhadela no tópico da Climatologia de Ciclones Tropicais no Atlântico verás que Novembro é quase o final da época ciclónica e um mês bastante calmo na Republica Dominicana. Os ciclones são mais raros e geralmente mais fracos.

No entanto, como tudo nas estatísticas, isso não garante que não possam ocorrer, por vezes assim sucede. O NOEL infelizmente veio recordar esse facto. Tempestades tropicais como o NOEL são precisamente o tipo de sistemas que vemos no final da época, mas o NOEL apesar de não ter sido muito intenso acabou por ser bastante trágico porque se manteve quase estacionário sobre uma região provocando muita precipitação que persistiu durante muitos dias provocando inundações.

Mas como disse, em termos de climatologia, Novembro costuma ser um mês calmo. Vai passando pelo Forum para te manteres informada.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 15:56)

*Re: Furacão NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;45623 disse:
			
		

> So sei que as aguas quentes andam por ai http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/SST_n.jpg



Quentes não são propriamente, mas ... vamos ver. Nos próximos dias teremos 2 depressões, uma mais forte a formar-se nos Açores, outra fraquinha a vir de sul. Mas nenhum modelo indica algo de tropical, embora possam eventualmente ter um "cheirinho". Aguardemos, pode ser que haja aqui algum tipo de interacção entre as duas situações.


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2007 às 08:29)

*Situação no Atlântico*
Para além do ciclone extra-tropical NOEL ao largo da costa leste norte americana, temos uma zona de baixas pressões no mar das Caraíbas sob vigilância do NHC.






À partida não constitui grande problema, as probalidades de se desenvolver são baixas,  e o movimento previsto é para Oeste ou Sudoeste, rumo à América Central. Ontem esta zona apresentava algumas trovoadas mais persistentes, daí a vigilância do NHC, mas hoje parece menos instável.



> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED BETWEEN JAMAICA AND HONDURAS IS
> ACCOMPANIED BY A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS.
> *DEVELOPMENT...IF ANY...WILL BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS THE SYSTEM DRIFTS
> WESTWARD OR WEST-SOUTHWESTWARD TOWARD CENTRAL AMERICA*.
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2007 às 15:24)

A zona de baixas pressões sob vigilância no mar das Caraíbas é agora oficialmente o *INVEST 91L* pois de forma um pouco surpreendente cresceu e organizou-se repentinamente em 3 ou 4 horas.

Como o trajecto previsto é para Oeste/Sudoeste e não está longe da Nicarágua, não terá muito tempo para se desenvolver antes de chegar a Terra, mas é possível que se continuar como nas últimas horas ainda chegue a depressão tropical.













> SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED
> ABOUT 200 MILES EAST OF THE COAST OF NICARAGUA HAS BECOME BETTER
> ORGANIZED THIS MORNING. UPPER-LEVEL WINDS APPEAR TO BE FAVORABLE
> FOR FURTHER DEVELOPMENT...*AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM
> ...


----------



## Drufas (3 Nov 2007 às 19:13)

*Re: Furacão NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

Olá Vince e todos os outros que obtenham mais informações:

Tenho uma viagem marcada para Punta Cana, mais precisamente para Cabeza de Toro, dia 5/11 e, por motivos conhecidos (Noel), estou receosa! Será que me podem dar informações mais precisas e prognosticos mais especificos relativamente a esta zona?! Tipo, houve consequencias nesta zona? haverá possibilidades do furacao voltar aquela costa?

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Furacão NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*



Drufas disse:


> Olá Vince e todos os outros que obtenham mais informações:
> 
> Tenho uma viagem marcada para Punta Cana, mais precisamente para Cabeza de Toro, dia 5/11 e, por motivos conhecidos (Noel), estou receosa! Será que me podem dar informações mais precisas e prognosticos mais especificos relativamente a esta zona?! Tipo, houve consequencias nesta zona? haverá possibilidades do furacao voltar aquela costa?
> 
> Obrigado



Olá Drufas,
Não há nada no horizonte para os próximos dias.

A única coisa que há é um disturbio (91L) no Mar das Caraíbas mas que não se desloca para aí, está agora está a começar a afectar a Nicarágua, e como já está a interagir com Terra não teve hipoteses de se desenvolver. Entre as Antilhas e África há uma zona com circulação mas que enfrentará condições muito hostis para se desenvolver, e nem sequer está sob vigilância do NHC (Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami)

De resto, não está previsto nada nos próximos dias. Ontem partiu outro forista para Cuba, espero que tenham umas boas férias e que corra tudo bem.








*91L*



> THE LOW PRESSURE AREA IN THE SOUTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA IS MOVING
> WESTWARD AND IS NOW JUST OFFSHORE THE NORTHEASTERN COAST OF
> NICARAGUA.  EVEN THOUGH UPPER-LEVEL WINDS REMAIN FAVORABLE FOR A
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION TO FORM...*THE PROXIMITY OF THE SYSTEM TO THE
> ...


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2007 às 14:44)

Não sei porque é que as pessoas não escolhem a dry season para ir para aquelas paragens a seguir ao ano novo que é quando é mais barato e insistem em ir na época de ciclones tropicais. É o que nós aqui nos algarves chamamos turismo em manada, uma pessoa vai pra la, aguinha azul coral, sol tropical, agua de côco e no outro dia acorda e a praia desapareceu no meio de um ciclone qualquer...


----------



## anjo (4 Nov 2007 às 20:49)

boa noite:
se calhar as pessoas insistem porque nao tem outra hipotese.nem toda a gente pode tirar ferias quando quer.


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2007 às 21:31)

anjo disse:


> boa noite:
> se calhar as pessoas insistem porque nao tem outra hipotese.nem toda a gente pode tirar ferias quando quer.



Exacto.  Para além das férias, ainda há os casamentos e respectivas luas de mel. De qualquer forma é importante as pessoas estarem informadas sobre estes eventos e isso nem sempre acontece. Penso que o Forum tem dado uma boa ajuda ultimamente.


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 11:47)

Agora que falta menos de um mês para o final da época oficial, já se vão fazendo alguns balanços.

Se em número de tempestades o ano foi médio, também sabemos que a maioria delas foram pequenas e de curta duracção, dando a sensação de termos tido uma época fraca, tal como a do ano passado. 
Isso mesmo pode ser comprovado pelo indice ACE (Accumulated cyclone energy) da NOAA, que é um indice que leva em conta o nº de tempestades, mas também a sua duracção e intensidade, sendo assim um indicador que traduz muito melhor a realidade do que a mera contagem dos ciclones tropicais.



> Accumulated cyclone energy (ACE) is a measure used by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) to express the activity of Atlantic hurricane seasons. It uses an approximation of the energy used by a tropical system over its lifetime and is calculated every six-hour period. The ACE of a season is the sum of the ACEs for each storm and takes into account the number, strength, and duration of all the tropical storms in the season.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accumulated_Cyclone_Energy



E o ACE revela-nos que a época 2007 no Hemisfério norte até ao momento tem valores historicamente baixos e é preciso recuar a 1977 para encontrar um ACE mais baixo entre 1 de Junho e 31 de Outubro. 







Mas como disse, a época ainda não acabou, e este ano também não se pode pôr de lado a hipotese da mesma se prolongar para Dezembro devido à La Niña .


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 14:08)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007*

Ainda sobre a depressão dos Açores, que parece ganhar bastante convecção, embora ainda pouca no centro.

*13:45*





Os diagramas de fase metem na fronteira entre o nucleo frio e quente. Se aquela convecção no centro continuar e crescer, não seria de descartar a hipotese de transição subtropical.

*GFS*





*CMC*





*MM5 c/ GFDL e GFS*


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 16:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007*

Um close-up ao centro da depressão a SW dos Açores, se a convecção crescer e persistir teremos um sistema subtropical.


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 22:18)

O NHC finalmente acaba de fazer a primeira referência à depressão dos Açores:



> ABNT20 KNHC 052209
> TWOAT
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...



E o Floater nº1 do CIRA está sobre esta depressão. A convecção começa a querer envolver o centro.
http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/tropical.asp


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2007 às 10:14)

A depressão a Sudoeste dos Açores já é oficialmente o *INVEST 92L*.
Chamo a atenção para o facto de até aqui ela se ter deslocado para sul, mas muitos modelos indicam depois um retornar para norte rumo  os Açores. 

Esse movimento para Sul tem beneficiado a depressão a adquirir características tropicais, resta saber se com o retorno para norte isso não é invertido. Para já não evoluiu muito em relação a ontem à noite,a convecção em redor do centro continua moderada. Se hoje melhorar a convecção é provável que lhe dêm o nome de "Olga".













> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> A NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE AREA IS CENTERED ABOUT 675 MILES
> SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES.  THE LOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE SLOWLY
> ...



O diagrama de fases do GFS não mostra grande evolução em relação a ontem, continua a mostrar um sistema hibrido.
De hoje até 5ªfeira estará em águas ligeiramente mais quentes, vamos ver como evolui.


*GFS Fases & Trajecto (run 06z)*







*GFS Temperatura da água  (run 06z) *


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2007 às 07:56)

O 92L ontem teve um dia desinteressante, com a convecção próxima do centro da circulação em superficie a piorar, sendo que esta já não era muita. 
Pensava que esta manhã já estaria acabado, mas reganhou alguma convecção a NE do centro nas últimas horas e está com melhor aspecto, pelo que ainda não se pode decretar a sua morte. Mas a probalidade de sair algo daqui é muito baixa.











Descargas








> DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS CONTINUE IN ASSOCIATION
> WITH A NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE AREA CENTERED ABOUT 700 MILES
> SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES.  *TROPICAL OR SUBTROPICAL DEVELOPMENT
> OF THIS SYSTEM IS NOT EXPECTED AS THE LOW MOVES TOWARD THE EAST* AT
> ...


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2007 às 00:31)

Sobre o 92L Já nem referência fazem a trovoadas...




> A 1006 MB NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE AREA IS CENTERED
> ABOUT 445 NM SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES...MOVING TO THE
> EAST-NORTHEAST AT ABOUT 10 TO 15 MPH. *THE ASSOCIATED SHOWER
> ACTIVITY REMAINS DISORGANIZED...AND UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT
> FAVORABLE FOR SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT*.


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2007 às 11:14)

Hoje a depressão ao largo dos Açores recuperou as forças e volta a ter o invest 92.


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 11:30)

Rescuscitou ...

Regressou aos 2.5 na estimativa Dvorak depois de ter estado dois dias quase moribundo.

*   DATE/TIME     LAT     LON    CLASSIFICATION        STORM *
  09/0615 UTC    37.3N   27.4W   *ST2.5/2.5*              92L
  08/0545 UTC    32.8N   30.0W    TOO WEAK              92L
  07/2345 UTC    31.9N   31.0W    TOO WEAK              92L
  07/1745 UTC    31.3N   31.6W   ST1.5/1.5              92L
  07/1145 UTC    30.4N   32.6W   ST2.5/2.5              92L
  07/0545 UTC    29.8N   34.1W   ST2.5/2.5              92L
  06/2345 UTC    30.1N   35.7W   ST2.5/2.5              92L
  06/1745 UTC    30.4N   36.7W   ST2.5/2.5              92L
  06/1145 UTC    31.4N   37.3W   ST2.5/2.5              92L
  06/0545 UTC    32.1N   37.2W   ST2.5/2.5              92L
  05/2345 UTC    32.9N   36.6W   ST2.5/2.5              92L


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 16:01)

A nível de vento nada de especial a assinalar, à excepção talvez de Santa Maria, onde havia ventos médios de 40km/h (em 10m) às 13:00






*MODIS das 12:35*


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 18:39)

*Última imagem visível do dia*
A convecção próxima do centro é modesta, ao contrário do que se passa a norte e a leste. Oficialmente o NHC não retomou o sistema, pelo que não devem acreditar em qualquer evolução do mesmo.

Hoje o windshear é baixo, ao contrário de há uns dias atrás que era elevadissimo e impediu a transição subtropical. Na altura a água era mais quente do que agora na zona dos Açores, pelo que provavelmente se o windshear há uns dias  fosse outro, se calhar hoje estariamos a falar dum sistema subtropical nos Açores.


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2007 às 11:07)

Temos um novo Invest, o *93L*, no mar das Caraíbas.

No entanto, como se move para Oeste, brevemente entrará em Terra pelo que é pouco provável que tenha tempo de se desenvolver, embora possa levar algum mau tempo a alguns países da América central.













> A LARGE AREA OF DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER
> THE SOUTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA IS ASSOCIATED WITH A WEAK AREA
> OF LOW PRESSURE.  *THIS SYSTEM IS SHOWING FEW SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION
> AND SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT IS NOT ANTICIPATED BEFORE IT MOVES
> ...


----------



## katrina (12 Nov 2007 às 17:00)

Olá....
Parabéns por este exelente Forum.

Vou dia 17 de Novembro para Cuba, gostaria de saber, se há alguma coisa no "ar" prevista para essa altura??

Obrigada


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2007 às 17:33)

katrina disse:


> Vou dia 17 de Novembro para Cuba, gostaria de saber, se há alguma coisa no "ar" prevista para essa altura??



Olá,
De momento, Cuba bem como Rep.Dominicana e Cancun  tem estado com excelente tempo nestes dias. Existe uma vasta área de instabilidade mais a sul, mas afectará apenas países da América Central como Nicarágua, Honduras e Costa Rica. E não se prevê que esta área de instabilidade evolua para algum ciclone tropical, nem existe qualquer outra zona neste momento sob suspeita/vigilância. A nível de modelos de previsão numérica também nada consta para toda esta semana.

Para a próxima semana, é ainda muito cedo para saber, mas começa a ser já bastante tarde para desenvolvimentos tropicais nesta região. Vai passando pelo forum para ver se até à data de partida aparece alguma coisa entretanto.














> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER PORTIONS OF THE SOUTHWESTERN
> CARIBBEAN SEA AND CENTRAL AMERICA ARE ASSOCIATED WITH A WEAK AREA
> OF LOW PRESSURE NEAR THE EAST COAST OF SOUTHERN NICARAGUA. *THIS
> SYSTEM IS POORLY ORGANIZED AND TROPICAL CYCLONE DEVELOPMENT IS NOT EXPECTED. *HOWEVER...LOCALLY HEAVY RAINFALL IS POSSIBLE OVER
> ...


----------



## katrina (12 Nov 2007 às 18:07)

brigada....Eu até sexta feira venho espreitando!!!


----------



## katrina (15 Nov 2007 às 17:30)

Oi

Vou Sabado para Cuba, alguma mudança no estado do tempo prevista???

Brigada


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 22:42)

Olá....

Sem querer ser categórico acho que podemos afirmar, até pela data em que estamos, e dadas as informações produzidas pelo NHC que irás ter umas férias descansadas....

O último comunicado do NHC diz apenas:



> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.




As imagens satélite revelam que de facto reina a calma nas Caraíbas tirando um trovoada ou outra, nada de mais....



















Boas férias e boa viagem!


----------



## katrina (16 Nov 2007 às 09:40)

Muito obrigada.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2007 às 23:49)

O Eugenio Hackbart do Metsul em jeito de balanço da época e sobre alguma polémica que tem havido nos últimos dias nos EUA a propósito do valor das previsões que se fazem antes da época iniciar.



> *A hora dos números*
> Termina na próxima sexta-feira a temporada de furacões no Atlântico Norte e, novamente, desabam sobre os especialistas em ciclones tropicais críticas acerca dos seus prognósticos de longo prazo. Apesar de neste ano a temporada ter apresentado um número de tempestades com nome maior do que a média histórica, o índice de energia acumulada foi baixo e muito inferior ao que se previa. Foram poucos furacões na comparação com o que antecipava a maioria das projeções divulgadas pelos centros especializados. O jornal Miami Herald publicou ontem uma matéria em que aborda a falibilidade destas projeções que não tiveram os melhores resultados pelo terceiro ano consecutivo. Em 2005, os números foram acima do esperado e agora em 2006 e 2007 ficaram abaixo do projetado. Leia um trecho traduzido da matéria do Herald:
> 
> "Os anos têm sido tormentosos para William Gray, Philip Klotzbach e outros cientistas que predizem a atividade total de furacões antes do começo de cada temporada, o que suscita importantes questões à medida que a temporada de 2007 chega ao fim na sexta-feira. Por que elas importam ? E, considerando os erros, que podem minar a confiança em todo o sistema de alerta de furacões, não estariam estas previsões de temporada mais prejudicando do que auxiliando ? "Os prognosticadores de temporadas têm muito o que explicar", disse o ex-diretor do Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos Max Mayfield. "Os últimos dois anos contrariaram as previsões e indicam que ainda temos muito o que aprender antes de emitir uma projeção precisa", afirmou. Os números apóiam a declaração. Imediatamente antes do começo desta temporada em 1º de junho, o time nacionalmente famoso da Universidade do Colorado formado por Gray e Klotzbach previa 17 tempestades com nome que resultariam em 9 furacões e 5 intensos. Já uma outra equipe, do NOAA, previa entre 13 e 17 tempestades com nome que resultariam em 9 furacões e cinco na categoria de "major". Os números da temporada agora no seu final são de 14 tempestades com nome, 5 furacões e 2 intensos. Foi uma temporada prevista como ser extremamente ativa e que acabou ficando próxima da média no número de tempestades e abaixo da média na intensidade. Mesmo as correções feitas no meio da temporada se mostraram erradas. (..) Os pesquisadores defendem suas previsões, salientando que são feitas com a melhor ciência disponível e que os números em temporadas passadas ficaram próximos do previsto em importante serviço público".
> ...


(c) Metsul/ Eugenio Hackbart


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 01:23)

*Temporada de furacões de 2007 deixou rastro de destruição no Oceano Atlântico*

A natureza deixou este ano um rastro de destruição na América Central, no Caribe e no México, em uma temporada de furacões que termina oficialmente nesta sexta-feira e que pouco afetou os Estados Unidos. A pior parte da temporada, que começou em 1º de junho, "aconteceu claramente no Caribe", disse à Agência Efe Dennis Feltgen, meteorologista e porta-voz do Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC) dos Estados Unidos, com sede em Miami.
As previsões dos meteorologistas, os quais anteviram uma intensa temporada de furacões no Atlântico para este ano, se concretizaram com a formação de 14 tempestades tropicais e seis furacões: Dean, Félix, Humberto, Karen, Lorenzo e "Noel - dois deles de categoria 5 na escala Saffir-Simpson, com ventos de mais de 250 km/h.
Frente às críticas feitas por alguns veículos de imprensa sobre a exatidão das previsões meteorológicas, Feltgen disse que é comum perceber "uma idéia falsa", de que "todas as tempestades vão chegar à terra firme". "O que o NHC disse é que esta seria uma temporada ativa", destacou o cientista, acrescentando que os meteorologistas da Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica (NOAA) dos EUA "previram corretamente o número de tempestades esperadas" para 2007.
Em maio deste ano, a NOAA previu a formação de entre 13 e 17 tempestades tropicais para a temporada de 2007 no Oceano Atlântico, das quais entre sete e dez chegariam ao estágio de furacões. 
O "Dean", o primeiro furacão da temporada no Atlântico, foi um furacão de categoria 5 com ventos de 260 km/h que deixou pelo menos 13 mortos após sua passagem em agosto pelo Caribe, além de ter matado outras 10 pessoas e deixado mais de 70 mil desabrigadas no México.
Um mês depois veio o furacão "Lorenzo", que arrasou os estados mexicanos de Veracruz e Puebla, onde seis pessoas foram mortas pelas inundações e pelos deslizamentos de terra. 
Ainda em setembro, o furacão "Félix", também de categoria 5, deixou 53 mortos, 105 desaparecidos, mais de 100 mil desabrigados e cerca de 10 mil casas destruídas na Nicarágua. No entanto, o número de mortos após a passagem de "Félix" subiu para 105 com a morte de 52 indígenas em território hondurenho. As comunidades indígenas dos misquitos e dos mayagnas da Nicarágua, localizadas em zonas isoladas do país, foram as mais afetadas, tanto que ainda hoje há regiões sem energia elétrica e serviços de água e telefone. 
A destruição e a morte deixaram de luto Haiti, República Dominicana e Jamaica em outubro passado, quando o furacão "Noel" matou pelo menos 114 pessoas, além de ter deixado milhares de desabrigados e muitos desaparecidos. Apesar do Governo dominicano ter demorado a reconhecer a intensidade da destruição, a comunidade internacional respondeu rapidamente, enviando ajuda humanitária e de emergência.
Para Dennis Feltgen, é de vital importância que os Governos e a população entendam a importância da prevenção diante "do atual período de grande atividade de furacões, que começou em 1995 e que pode durar de 20 a 30 anos". A necessidade de tomar medidas mais rigorosas para enfrentar os furacões foi um dos alertas constantes do cientista Herbert Saffir, que criou a escala de medição da intensidade de furacões que leva seu nome e o de seu colega Robert Simpson.
Saffir morreu em Miami no último dia 21, de ataque cardíaco, aos 90 anos de idade, após uma vida dedicada a desenvolver métodos para medir a intensidade dos furacões. A escala Saffir-Simpson é utilizada regularmente desde os anos 70 para medir a força e a velocidade dos ventos dos furacões, dividida em cinco níveis, de 1 a 5, quando os ventos alcançam os 250 km/h.
*Emilio J. López*

Último Segundo


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

Para o ano á mais


----------



## Luis França (1 Dez 2007 às 21:00)

Estarei a ver mal ou está ali a formar-se qualquer coisa a caminho das Caraíbas (fora de prazo)?


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

Luis França disse:


> Estarei a ver mal ou está ali a formar-se qualquer coisa a caminho das Caraíbas (fora de prazo)?



Bem apanhado Luis. A estrutura tem bastante semelhanças com a Tempestade Tropical ZETA de finais de Dezembro de 2005 no seu estado preliminar. É o tipo de coisas que poderemos ver acontecer em Dezembro já depois do termo da época oficial.






Está associado a uma depressão, e o windshear até nem é mau na zona.






Mas os modelos não lhe dão nenhuma hipotese, será rapidamente absorvida por uma poderosa depressão extra-tropical que se está a formar mais a norte. Depois disso temos o nosso malfadado AA a exibir os músculos de Portugal até às Caraíbas.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2007 às 22:43)

*Temporada de furacões do Atlântico Norte foi a menos intensa desde 2002*

A temporada de furacões de 2007 no Atlântico Norte chegou ao fim com o balanço de 14 tempestades, 6 furacões e 2 intensos. Em 7 de dezembro de 2006, a MetSul Meteorologia previa para 2007 um total de 14 tempestades, 8 furacões e 3 intensos. Os dois principais centros de previsão de furacões dos Estados Unidos tiveram números distantes do ocorrido, mesmo com suas previsões atualizadas em maio e agosto. Apesar do número de tempestades acima da média, seria a palavra "intensa" adequada para descrever a atividade de ciclones tropicais em 2007 no Atlântico Norte ? A resposta é um rotundo não!

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=30&cod_texto=981

Parece que as famosas previsões dos furacões duplicarem a cada ano anda a sair furada  se calhar as "armas nucelares" meteorologicas já não se precisam de manifestar tanto porque o clima já está a entrar na normalidade  pois eles servem exactamente para gerir os ciclos de energia atmosfericos.


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 23:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que as famosas previsões dos furacões duplicarem a cada ano anda a sair furada  se calhar as "armas nucelares" meteorologicas já não se precisam de manifestar tanto porque o clima já está a entrar na normalidade  pois eles servem exactamente para gerir os ciclos de energia atmosfericos.



Nos EUA continua uma enorme discussão por causa das previsões. Pode parecer estranho, mas tem uma explicação muito simples. Os prémios de seguro são geralmente definidos recorrendo às previsões. Daí que há muita gente a protestar de que andam a pagar demais... Há mesmo uma cadeia de hoteis que quer avançar com um processo em tribunal contra  a dupla Klotzbach/Gray, por aí já podem ver ao ponto a que chegou a discussão. Por isso, se fizerem previsões sazonais, ponham-se a pau


----------



## Gaucho2007 (8 Dez 2007 às 04:05)

[AJUDA] PREVISÃO PUNTA CANA / REP. DOM. - 16/12 A 24/12.
Olá a todos,
Estou indo para Punta Cana na data acima. Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse a verificar as previsões do tempo nesta época (Furacões, Tempestades, etc.). Não sei muito por onde analisar, por isso uma ajuda mais especializada seria muito bem vinda!

ps.: Vi que o fórum andou um pouco parado..

Abraço


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2007 às 22:32)

Gaucho2007 disse:


> PREVISÃO PUNTA CANA / REP. DOM. - 16/12 A 24/12.
> Olá a todos,
> Estou indo para Punta Cana na data acima. Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse a verificar as previsões do tempo nesta época (Furacões, Tempestades, etc.). Não sei muito por onde analisar, por isso uma ajuda mais especializada seria muito bem vinda!
> ps.: Vi que o fórum andou um pouco parado..
> Abraço



Tempestades tropicais ou Furacões, a época no Atlântico acabou, a não ser que apareça alguma coisa rara de Dezembro, mas é altamente improvável. 
No entanto durante a próxima semana há de facto uma situação que poderá trazer chuva nessa zona tendo em conta o que indicam os modelos. Mas seria antes do dia 16/Dez. 



> AVAILABLE GUIDANCE INDICATES THAT AN INVERTED TROUGH RIDING WESTWARD
> ON THE SOUTHERN PERIPHERY OF THE ATLANTIC RIDGE WILL BE OVER THE
> CENTRAL CARIBBEAN DURING THE MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK. ENHANCED LOWER
> LEVEL MOISTURE IN A MODERATE TO FRESH FLOW *WILL MEAN AT LEAST A
> ...


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2007 às 18:50)

A situação referida ontem entretanto encontra-se já sob vigilância oficial do NHC pois alguns modelos indicam características tropicais, embora continue a ser improvável.









> ...SPECIAL FEATURE...
> A SURFACE TROUGH IS E OF THE LESSER ANTILLES ALONG 24N54W 15N57W
> 5N57W. SCATTERED MODERATE CONVECTION IS E OF THE LEEWARD
> ISLANDS FROM 18N-21N BETWEEN 55W-58W. SOME OF THE GLOBAL MODELS
> ...


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2007 às 18:56)

Vince disse:


> A situação referida ontem entretanto encontra-se já sob vigilância oficial do NHC pois alguns modelos indicam características tropicais, embora continue a ser improvável.



esquisito ser de características tropicais nao achas  as águas do oceano por esta altura já estão bem frias 

o clima anda todo trocado


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2007 às 09:41)

Agora oficialmente o *94L*, mantem-se desorganizado e sem circulação em superficie. O trajecto é para Oeste/Sudoeste, e mesmo se não se desenvolver levará alguma chuva a Puerto Rico, R.Dominicana, Haiti e Jamaica nestes próximos dias.



> *...SPECIAL FEATURE...*
> THE AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER ASSOCIATED WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW
> PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 370 NM EAST OF PUERTO RICO *REMAINS
> FAIRLY WELL-ORGANIZED*...BUT SATELLITE IMAGES AND SURFACE
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2007 às 10:04)

spiritmind disse:


> esquisito ser de características tropicais nao achas  as águas do oceano por esta altura já estão bem frias



A água nesta zona ainda suporta um sistema tropical nesta altura do ano. O pior é mesmo o windshear. 







Sistemas em Dezembro apesar de raros no Atlântico, tem ocorrido. Alguns dos mais destacados foram a Tempestade Tropical Zeta de 30 Dezembro de 2005 e o Furacão Alice em 30 de Dezembro de 1954.


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2007 às 10:45)

Contra a climatologia formou-se  a *Tempestade Tropical OLGA*.
Conforme as regras do Forum para o Atlântico, o seguimento passa a ser feito no  tópico dedicado Tempestade Subtropical OLGA


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2007 às 18:02)

Ainda não acabou, se calhar vamos ter uma Zeta 2.0
Para já é oficialmente o *Invest 95L *


----------



## Agreste (29 Dez 2007 às 22:16)

Será que vamos ter a repetição do ciclone de 1941? Um sistema extratropical absorvido por alguma frente fria no momento em que atravessa o nosso território? Segundo os dados que puseste a tempestade está estacionária...


----------



## Luis França (30 Dez 2007 às 02:29)

> No comments ...



Jeff Masters

A non-tropical low pressure system dubbed Invest 95L, near 27N 38W, way out in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean, has cut off from the jet stream and is beginning to acquire tropical characteristics as it sits nearly stationary over waters of 22-23° C. Satellite imagery shows a curved band of heavy thunderstorms arcing 3/4 of the way around the large center of circulation. This morning's QuikSCAT pass showed winds of 30-35 mph in this band. Wind shear is about 20 knots over 95L, and this shear is expected to be 20-30 knots for the next two days, which may be low enough to allow the storm to develop into a subtropical storm before the year is out. The storm would be called *Subtropical Storm Pablo*, since the strongest winds are well removed from the center, and the system does not have a fully warm core.


:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2007 às 03:21)

No último comunicado emitido pelo NHC continuam a dar possibilidade da perturbação vir ser baptizada... mas também parece ter as horas contadas à medida que o ambiente adverso se incrementa com o wind-shear a aumentar.

A última imagem IR mostra menos organização do que em relação às imagens da parte da tarde de ontem..










> THE WELL-DEFINED NON-BAROCLINIC CYCLONE CONTINUES IN THE
> NORTHEAST ATLANTIC NEAR 28N38W.  THE SYSTEM HAS BEEN DRIFTING
> NORTH-NORTHEASTWARD DURING THE DAY AND HAS DEVELOPED PRONOUNCED
> ANTICYCLONIC OUTFLOW IN THE UPPER TROP.  DESPITE WATER
> ...


----------



## Agreste (1 Jan 2008 às 15:36)

She's still here...


----------



## anjo (8 Fev 2008 às 20:05)

ola a todos!
em agosto passado fuiao mexico mais precisamente ,riviera maya na semana a seguir ao furacao dean.tivemos muita sorte na semana que escolhemos,nao se notava em lado nenhum a passagem do furacao.este verao queria repetir a dose mas desta vez para cuba.eu sei que se calhar nao vou ter tanta sorte como o ano passado mas se nao for em agosto nao tenho possibilidade de ir noutra latura do ano.ja ha algumas previsoes para a epoca de furacoes 2008?se calhar ainda é muito cedo mas de qualquer maneira aqui fica a pergunta até poder ser respondida.
muito obrigada!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 20:28)

anjo disse:


> ola a todos!
> em agosto passado fuiao mexico mais precisamente ,riviera maya na semana a seguir ao furacao dean.tivemos muita sorte na semana que escolhemos,nao se notava em lado nenhum a passagem do furacao.este verao queria repetir a dose mas desta vez para cuba.eu sei que se calhar nao vou ter tanta sorte como o ano passado mas se nao for em agosto nao tenho possibilidade de ir noutra latura do ano.ja ha algumas previsoes para a epoca de furacoes 2008?se calhar ainda é muito cedo mas de qualquer maneira aqui fica a pergunta até poder ser respondida.
> muito obrigada!



Ainda é extremamente cedo. Fica atento ao forum 15 dias antes de seguires viagem. É quando surgem as primeiras luzes sobre o que se puderá passar.


----------

